# ISIS Colchester - Part 48



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home, love and luck to you all


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

WoooHoo new home, Helloo everyone just thought id be second to say hey
Still waiting for af to arrive day 45/6 today :-( 
Have lower back pain and hip pain so hoping its a good sign xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't quite beleive we're on part 48   I think it was part 2 when I first joined, although that is some years ago now.

Rosex - hope the pain is a good sign (weird though that might sound)/


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - sorry that you ended up with another choc company next door to you at the fair, that really is pants   hope you still sold plenty - nobodys choc could be as lovely as yours  

Rosex - poor you having AF mess you about - as Cath said, hope the pain is a good sign   

Hope everyone is ok - cant stop long

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Just quickly sneaking on at work to catch up with everyone.  Hope you all had good weekends.  We had a quiet one except both neighbours had parties - one on Fri other on Sat - so wasn't all that quiet.   

Rosex - congrats on being first to post, hope that's a good sign for you & that AF is on her way.    

Cath - boo hiss to the organisers, did you say something to them?  Hope you have restful rest of the week.

Angel - hello hon, how's things with you?  Hope you're doing ok. x

Little Mo/Rachel - if there's a meet up soon, would love to come along.  I can do any day (trains permitting). x

Not a lot to report from me    Wish I had some sign/symptom to know what's going   would make me feel more confident.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok now i am offically confused :-( 1 reason being that AF is still not here, number 2 i spoke to isis today who said i need to come see the consultant to discuss the tests weve had and what treatment we are going to have? and i need a amh test is it?
Well im confused because weve seen the nurse to discuss darrens tests and we had agreed ivf with icsi, and i was given the pill to take on day 2 of new cycle and i had to ring them on day 1 and would possibly be ready for egg collection in october time... So why am i having to pay out for another consultation? and pay out £117 for this other blood test now?? we have even been down with all our papers which were signed while they witnessed them??
Confused.com 

can anyone help? x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry, can't help u sweetie. I hope you get to sort it quickly. Blown u some bubbles too, you didn't have many. 

Love Mrs G xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rose -   I don't know what to suggest except to call ISIS back and ask if they're sure you still need tests as you'd already agreed a tx plan. They sometimes get a bit confused, so it may even be worth popping in if you're local so that you're in front of them when they're looking at your notes. The AMH test, if you've not already had one, wouldn't be a bad thing as it can give an indication of ovarian reserve but it's odd they haven't asked you before now. Hope you find some answers.

B - don't worry too much about being symptom free. You didn't have any feelings of being pg when you got that high FSH result so you're probably one of the lucky ones that sails through (will be keeping fingers crossed that's the case). 

Mrs G - how's married life?

Where's everyone gone? It's been v quiet on here this week. I've been quite stressed this week worrying about everything I need to get done for the weekend along with a dozen other things that normally wouldn't bother me but are really getting to me right now. I have to find a new car as my van goes back in a few weeks. I had hoped to buy it from the garage but they want a stupid amount for it and budgets are tight so I need to look elsewhere. And my shifts at work are becoming harder to fit in around chocolate now it's getting busier. Ho hum, only 3 months till Xmas then I can relax again.

Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All

Rosex - sorry you're having troubles with ISIS.  I'd give them a call and ask them to explain everything again. We've always had a consultant appt followed by a nurse appointment so I think you are supposed to have both.  I had the AMH done too, but did have to pay for it, however since then I've heard it's on the NHS if it's your NHS go.  So might be worth checking with them.  I agree with Cath it's worth having the AMH test done so you/they have an idea of ovarian reserve.  Hope they can sort things out for you soon. x

Cath - sounds like you've got lots on you plate at the mo    Hope you can sort out a new car quickly.  Can't believe Crimbo is only 3 months away - that's scary to think about  x

Mrs G - lovin' the new name!!  Hope you're doing ok honey? x

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you're all well!

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

haven't made it on for a few days but Cath I am still here!    Had a lovely weekend back in Wales as it was my youngest niece's christening - DH was godfather too so it was a really nice celebration.  Work has been a bit manic since we got back, but had a training day today so managed to skive off early  

Rosex - Has AF arrived yet?  Sorry that the ISIS want you to pay for another consult   - have you asked them why it is necessary before you agree to it?  As Cath says the AMH test will give them an idea of your ovarian reserve (which should be pretty good given your age) but importantly it can give a good indicator of what dose of the stimulating medication they should put you on to start with to make sure you produce enough eggs but also to ensure you don't hyperstimulate. 

Cath - sorry to hear you have been feeling stessed lately   - I can't imagine how you manage to fit in a full time job with your choc business.  Hope you manage to sort a new car too.

Bhopes - Fantastic news on your blood tests    .  How are you doing hun?  Any symptoms yet?  Do you have a scan date booked in?

MrsG - have you got used to your new name yet?  I wouldn't worry about putting on a few lb on your honeymoon - I think that is a sign of contentment now you are a married woman!

Sops -   how are you hun?

Hello to everyone else.

Well a few of you have said that Fridays would be OK for a meet so shall I suggest something?  I have just checked my diary and unfortunately I'm on call for the next couple of Fridays so I can't guarantee to finish on time, but I can do Friday 2 October.  If this is OK for a few of us maybe we should sort the venue/time when we know who can come - all suggestions welcome!

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos at work  

Rachel - i can do Oct 2nd hun  

back later, soz 

Ems


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can you put me down as a maybe on the 2nd. We're going to Prague for a few days and are coming back that day so I don't know if I'll get home in time - due to land about half five.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Where is everyone?


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hello i'm still floating around in the back ground x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm still here - though have been maniacally busy this past week. Had a great weekend at Jimmy's Farm. I didn't manage to stay on my feet long enough for KT Tunstall last night but she did an hour long sound check inthe morning so I didn't feel I'd missed out. And I got to meet James Martin who is my fave chef. My bank manager will be happy as I have absolutely no chocolate left though the downside is that I need to go back into the kitchen again soon. Ho hum!

Kitty - do you have a start date for stimms yet or are they keeping you on the pill a bit longer?

Rachel - your weekend in Wales sounds lovley. How are you?

Rose - any progress? Hope ISIS have been looking after you. 

B - how are you doing? Have you had any more bood tests or are you waiting for the scans now?

Angel/Julia/MrsG and everyone I've missed. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Sorry I've not been on much of late.  TBH, I've found the wait til first scan really hard to cope with  Sounds mental, but I just have been getting myself into such a tizz about things. Scan is this week so we'll know one way or another what's happening     - really need a little window to peek in my tummy  

Rachel - Hope to make it on the 2nd too    Thanks for the cuppa on Sat was lovely to catch up with you x

Cath - wowzers   sold out of all your yummy chocs!!  That's good news.  Was it manic up at Jimmy's?  How lovely to meet James Martin - is the the chef on Sat morning kitchen?  Did he buy any of your chocs?

Kitty - how's you doing hon?  Have you got your schedule through?  When does things start happening.    

Hello to everyone else, sorry I can't stop.  Purposely made this week busy at work so I don't have time to fester.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi di hai    

I thought today let's get back on ff.

Seems really quiet here!

Little update from me is, since the failed 1st TX had it very difficult to get back to myself. Couldnt be bothered with anything what had to been done.

Last friday i had an appointment with Pip (first one) at Isis and from the time i got back felt really strange. He said on a certain point, not to be scared of what he was going to do. I didnt thought about it too much and at a certain point during the talking he clapped soo loud in his hands. I was soo shock and shivered from scare.
Since that time i was feeling soo strange. Got home and became soo hyperactive. Went to the gym with my friends and reacted to her so like sarcasticly (not like me at all) then felt the need to feel pain by using way to high weights. Again unlike me! On way back home talked again weird to friend like " what a crap gym it is!!!". Got home saw my HB and fled away to the BR and cried soo much.

Might it be that clap in his hands was some sort of hypnoses? I dont know. He did say that what happened after the clap there is a release of some fluid it my brain bit like adrenaline, but dont know the reason he did that. 

Feeling a bit better today.
Any way the other thing i would like to share with you is that i start the 2nd TX tomorrow to start with the Buselerin, then the Pregnol only thing has changed is the pessaries to the bum injections (Just the look of those needles scares the s*** out of me lol)

Baseline scan is on the 29th
EC is on the 14th

I know that Kitty is having the same date so look forward cruising through the TX together. -x-

B spoke to you already on ** and am thrilled to follow your progress on your little bubs. -x-

Mrs G thx for your lovely chat on ** hope to see you soon. -x-

Further a hi to Cath, Rachel, Mrs G, Angel, Julia, Rosex. -x-

I will do more personals later this week.

With love


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quicky to say good luck Sunnie. Really praying this is yours and Kitty's time  

B -   I'm not surpried you're worrying before the scan.   

And yes it was the guy from Saturday kitchen. Also saw Rachel Allen, Anjum Anand and Ginaro Contaldo. Learned loads of fab recipes too. 

off to work now


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
good to see a bit of activity on here again!

Sunnie - great to see you back too and wishing you lots of     on your fortcoming cycle - you'll soon get used to the Gestone (tip - if DH is doing your injections make sure he doesn't drink beforehand - my DH managed to drop one of my injections down the toilet but that is another story!   ).  I never did get to one of those sessions with Pip, so can't really comment as to what kind of counselling he does, but I think if he has released some of your emotions that can only be a good thing rather than bottling it all up   .  I'm glad you are feeling better today though and remember we are all here to support you this.

Kitty - how are you doing hun, and feeling about this cycle?  It is good you have got Sunnie to buddy with.

Cath - I had forgotten it was the Jimmy's farm thing this weekend - sounds like you had a fab time as well as selling all your chocs - you'll be able to treat yourselves when you go to Prague and celebrate now!

Bhopes - sending you loads of     for your scan this week - I have all crossed for you.

Angel - what have you been up to lately?

Hello to everyone else.  I also wanted to say hi to Shelley and wish you loads of luck this week out in Athens     - will be thinking of you and hope that all goes well    

Well not much news from me, although I have been busy booking up my trip to Brno on the weekend sorting out our flights and hotels etc.  As we have to be there for the donor's EC and are not needed till the transfer (Stepan has agreed we can have blast this time) we are now planning to go away in the middle of our trip (we just did a day trip to Vienna last time) and I have booked us a little trip to Budapest - it is only 4 hours away on the train and I know that we will get bored stiff if we stay in Brno for the week and don't go anywhere so have sorted out the hotels for this too.  DH has also booked a holiday for us when we get back from Brno (for the TWW) so at least this time I won't be testing when I have work the next day which is good and if worst comes to the worse I will still be on holiday and can take solice in alcohol!

Anyway thats all from me,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

heya girls hope everyone is well? im down in newquay for the week just trying to relax lol af is still not here i believe it lol was up at isis last friday to have amh test done just waiting for results which was what the consultant wanted to discuss and also if af hasnt arrived by appt on 23rd sept then they will give me provera fingers crossed something will happen xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Rosex hope you are having a nice time and that af arrives soon. You must be going mad with the wait. Don't forget to pm me if you want to meet in southend soon and the local southend lot are  meeting at the weir on 21st sept if you fancy it

and anyone else for that matter x

Cath glad chocs going well, did my friend contact you?

Rachel sound s good that you are getting all organised for your next tx. Fingers crossed.x

Bhopes really wish you well for your scan. What day is it? x

Sunnie good luck cycle buddie. I'm dreading the gestone. Not got that yet but have some big horrid orgulatron( or something like that!) 

Little mo hows james getting on back at school? Hope you're all ok 

Mrs G you ok?

Angel when do you start with tx again? Hope you're ok x


Not much from me apart from busy at work, still taking pill and quite moody! Don't fancy the other either  
Start stimms on 30th after baseline on 29th but still waiting for hep c to come back clear (right pain) 

Also i have found a dispensary for puregon that is £1000 CHEAPER! Take care all

kittyx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

hi ladies,

Just wondered if any of you would be interested in this event... http://www.********.com/event.php?eid=130450885924#/event.php?eid=130450885924#wall_posts

It's quite local and if ur on my ** then you may already know about it but thought i'd let you know as it will be a really good night out.... and maybe a good pre xmas meet/event??

xXx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hiya all,

Seems its very quiet on here!

Anyway had my 2nd injection today DH did it again and i didnt realised as i was still asleep so roll on the the next ones lol.

Rachel - Hi hun nice to see you aswell again, been a bit too long. So when are you going to Brno? And whereabouts is it? Will keep everything crossed for you. I try to not think that much about the Gestone and yes i will make sure my DH hasnt had a drip of his fav bitter lol. Hope to catch up soon with you. -x-

Cath - Hi to you aswell and thx for the good luck. So, i've read the choccie store does well have to come and check it out soon! -x-

Rosex - Hi to you, i dont really remember you during my last tx on this forum, looking forward in following your next tx. I've also had my AMH test done nearly one and a half week ago and not had my result back think i might give them a call this week. -x-

Kitty - hope to catch up soon so we can compare the symptoms lol apart from the moody. Got little hotflushes but it might the weather aswell lol. -x-

B - where are you thinking of you -x-

Little Mo - where are you hiding lol. I am backkkkkkkk   lol catch ya soon. -x-

Angel - how are you doing? and where are you? -x-

Sam - Hi hun, dont remember you either since last tx. At what stage are you at the moment. Looking forward following your tx. -x-

Dont know if there is anyone else, so hi to the ones i have missed.

With love      


Nearly forgot to mention, i got the other day a text from my friend in Holland she has had several Icsi, sorry not sure what it is called in English, but without any luck. But as i said got a text from her the other day that she had her first scan and there were 2 little hearts beating happily. Am soo thrilled for her. Its still early days as it is 7 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunnie - wow, I wish my dh could do injections in my sleep so I didn't notice. You're v lucky there. What lovely news about your friend too. 

SamM - that even looks great. Sadly I can't make it as I'm at my sisters hen do - and have already had to veto several other weekends for it   Would much rather go to this. How are you and pumpkin?

Kitty - it's daft that when we start tx, any desire for doing it the natural way goes out the window.   I'm sure you're not that moody. 

I don't think your friend did contact me. There was a morning where I didn't realise the phone wasn't diverted but I'm being super vigilant about it now as can't afford to miss any calls. 

Rose - enjoy Cornwall. It must be lovely at the moment, especially now the schools have gone back. 

Rachel - glad you have your trips planned out for the time in Brno and are taking that holiday. I was going to suggest a dog walk soon but apart from tomorrow I'm all over the place till after we get back from Prague at the end of the month.

B - not long now hun. It's such a shame you can't have cctv in there so you can know what's going on every day instead of having to wait for scans. 

Shelley - in case you're reading, hope the trip to Athens goes well. 

Em/Julia and everyone else. Hope you're ok. 

Off to go and snuggle on the sofa now. Dh and I are both at home at the same time and aren't busy doing other things. I won't last long as I had a disastrous evening which led to v little sleep last night, but it will be nice nonetheless.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sunnie~ Haven't 'seen' you b4 either hun   Nice to meet you though!! I'm not currently having any TX atm but will be going for FET next may    

Cath~ We're doing well thank you   Such a shame about the Hen night   I'm really hoping the ball goes well as so much effort is going into it    How are you doing?? Haven't chatted for sooo long  

Sam xXx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to quickly update you all that we saw one super smashing heartbeat this morning!!!!    Have to admit I'd gotten in a right old state holding back the tears on the way to the scan, nearly crying in the waiting room and then tears when we actually got to see the screen and our bean with a strong ticker.  The scanner lady (she was lovely) first measured bean as 4.3 then took another look and measured 5 so I'm       that that's all ok and as it should be.  The nurse said we're just 6 weeks give or take so next step is to get in to see our GP and let her know *nail biting time*.  I don't think we can quite believe it all to be honest as I'd convinced myself that with my symptoms disappearing that it would be a bit of a sorrowful trip.  DH & I are stunned and bless him he was so proud of our little scan pics that when I put them on top of the fire place, he moved them to next to the wicker heart I have there and said that's where they should be  .

Anyhow, just wanted to update you all quickly (am late in to work so really got to catch up) and to thank you for all your amazing support.  Will pop be back later for personals.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Bh~ Thats such amazing news. HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your great scan and very snug ickle bubba       

Sam xXx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Congratulations bhopes!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - that's fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Wow brilliant news B am very very happy for you both. Big Hug and mwahhhhh to you both xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Bhopes - fantastic news on your scan - I'm really pleased for you and DH        

Rosex - hope you had a lovely time in Newquay and your appointment goes well at the ISIS tomorrow  

Kitty - sounds like you got a brilliant saving on your drugs   - hope the mood improves soon too!

Sam - nice to hear from you - that is a lovely profile pic of Isabelle.  Not sure I can make the ball though, sorry, but looks like you'll have a great time.

Sunnie - Can't believe you didn't feel that injection   ! Lovely news about your friend who has got her BFP.  Brno is in the Czech Republic.  I will be going there for my treatment at the end of November.

Cath - hope you had a good old kip last night.  I probably couldn't do a dog walk at the moment either as I start my new job in Halstead tomorrow so I am not sure how the evenings will pan out, but we'll have to sort out a weekend when things calm down for you (but maybe that won't happen this side of Xmas eh?   )

Julia - how was Waitrose?

Hello to everyone else - better go as the boy is after some attention,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

bhopes fantastic news  so pleased for you and dh xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes - that is fantatic news my love - am so happy for you both, and your dh sounds so sweet putting the pics where he did   big hugs all round


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

B - Brilliant news hunny, its great when u see that little flicker for the 1st time, isn't it. I hope u can start enjoying ur pregnancy now.

Love 

Mrs G xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Thanks for all your congratulations   still a long way to go so taking it day by day.  How's everyone doing?

Paula -   crikey, don't think my DH could jab me whilst I'm asleep!  Although if they could all be like that then it would make it a lot easier.  Hope you're getting on ok?  

Kitty - how you getting on hon? how you finding the pill?  My first pack sent me a bit giddy but soon got used to them.  Got anything planned for the weekend or are you working? x

Cath - hope you caught up on some sleep, it's horrible having little or no sleep    

Rachel - hope the new job goes well and it's not so hectic for you x

Mrs G/Angel - how are things with you guys?  Hope all is well. x

Shelley - are you out in Athens?  Sending lots of        if you are honey x

Rosex - hope you're having a fab time in Cornwall. DH & I love Cornwall, it's where we got engaged.  Must try surfing while you're down there - it's the biggest buzz ever (although I only got to all fours and couldn't stand but it was a good laugh). 

 Hello to everyone I've missed. Hope you've all got lovely weekends planned?  We're off to Buck Pal on Sat for afternoon tea - was a Crimbo gift my mum, I think, gave us so about time we used it!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Bhope - so glad to see your news about the scan! Such a relief. Hope you'll feel more and more confident with each scan.


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiiya Ladies 
Im back from cornwall now unfortuatly back to reality, AF still isnt here on day 59 i think now arghhh, im up at isis on weds to see consultant hopefully she will be giving me provera to bring on a bleed, i really hope so anyway, the only actual time i want af to come lol

How is everyone getting on?
Congrats to bhopes aswell, hope you are doing ok 
Is anyone up at isis on weds aswell? xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rose - welcome back. Did you have a nice time? Sorry to hear the witch is still playing you up  

Rivka - how are you hon? It can't be long till your course now?

Rachel - hope the job in Halsted works out for you. I think I do have a weekend free - in January    I need to sit down iwth my diary and work out whether I'm coming or going before then. 

B - how's you and the bubs?

Em/Julia/Kitty/Sunnie/SamM and everyone else, hope you've enjoyed the lovely weather this weeken. I've been down with the return of my cold today  but think I've kicked the worst of it into touch. I really needed some time in the kitchen this weekend though as I've no chocolate for next week. Tomorrow night is going to be busy.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

rosex i'm not at isis til 29th. Hope you get on ok on wed.

Hope you've all had a nice weekend

speak soon 

kittyx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I think the meds are doing its work. Feeling soo incredibly tired. Slept for england yesterday and still sitting here with eyes half shut.
Still waking up with a plaster on my tummy lol. So roll on the 29th for the BS.

Rosex what a nightmare your cycle is that normal for you that long? Hope you had a nice time in Cornwall. -x-
Kitty not long now anymore for the BS -x-
Rachel i first thought you meant Borneo and was thinking omg. Good to hear you have sorted everything out for the stay there. Wish you al the luck in the world. -x-
B how are you feeling now? -x-
MrsG, Little Mo, Angel, Cath and everyone else sending you x's

With love


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ Sorry your suffering with ur cold hun   Hope u feel better soon.

Rachel~ Thank you, it was taken at her christening in july. Good luck for ur TX in november    

Flying visit as i seem to be the worlds worst poster everywhere atm!! We have booked a holiday to the Ice Hotel in sweden in feb!!! It'll be my first holiday abroad in 11 yrs so really looking forward to it as we didn't have a honeymooon after the wedding  

hope everyone else is doing well

Sam xXx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well.  

Rosex - just popping on to wish you well with your appointment (it is today?).  Do you know who you are seeing?  Hope you get on ok.

Sunnie - lovely to catch up with you. Glad your DR drugs are working, I got really tired and drained with them but once you start on the stimms you'll feel more like yourself again  

Cath - hope your cold is gone now, think you & DH are so busy you need a little break to recharge your batteries x

Kitty - you ok honey?    

Rachel - hope you hear from Stepan soon for your schedule & drugs etc, sending you lots of    

Angel/Mrs G/Little Mo - hope you're all ok  

samonthemoon - lovely to have a holiday booked to look forward to - sounds fab!

Have just changed our next scan appointment as, well you know me such a worrier, I've been fretting about leaving it for another 3 weeks.  So DH agreed we can have one next week and then one in a fortnight, depending on how next week's one goes.    Just      now that all is well.

Love n hugs to all,

Bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hellooo Ladies
Have had a bit of a heavy morning to say the least, so much information to take in but here goes this is what happened today, sorry if the way it is phrased sounds like im talking to people that dont know what were going through ive just copied and pasted it from the diary ive been keeping *

Well had an appointment with the consultant Miss Aban Kadva today, We were there to discuss what the next step is for us and for some of the test results, we have definitely opted for the IVF with ICSI.
I've got the results for my AMH test done which is a test to check my ovarian reserve and the levels came back as really high in fact a lot higher than the average it was 79.98. this shows that I defiantly have PCOS which we knew already but it also makes me a high risk patient for ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome, so they have decided that I'm going to have to be monitored really carefully and they're going to start me off on low doses of the drugs,
I guess I'm quite scared right now as she pointed out how severe OHSS can be and I've always known the risks of it but I suppose being told that I've got a good chance of developing it makes it all the more realistic she also had to go through the risks and complications of the actual egg collection procedure which I didn't even think about, such as the needle being close to your other organs and risks could be punctures to the bladder, bowels and major blood vessels!! So you can see why I'm now having doubts and feeling really nervous, scared and terrified.

So what next.....
I have to wait for my period to arrive within the next 2 weeks I'm currently on day 62, she said if it hasn't arrived in 2 weeks then to call and they will give me a prescription for provera, which too be honest is why I thought we were seeing her today to give me the drug but hey ho.
I will then have to do another pregnancy test to make sure I'm not pregnant which come on is highly unlikely I wish I was now! But I'm not that lucky lol
I then have to start taking the pill on day 2 and take that for up to 4 or 6 weeks, I did think it was just for 21days then I guess I get my drug regime.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rose - great that you've got a tx plan now, though frustrating that you're having to wait another two weeks before they'll prescribe provera. Really hope af turns up for you soon. 

B - I don't blame you for changing the scan dates. The waiting for news just goes on and on. An extra scan is a great idea. 

Sunnie - how are things with you? Good that you got some decent rest on Monday. 

Kitty - hello. You ok?

Em - hope you're fully rested up now. It's yukky when the day starts off bad and leaves you shattered. 

Julia - is James any better after being sent to bed early last nihgt?

Rachel - hope the new job is ok and the cold has cleared up. 

Rivka - hello. Hope you're keeping well. 

Hello to everyone I've missed. I've thankfully just finished my last shift for a few days. I still have some bits of chocolate to do for the wedding we're going to but apart from a night on Sunday I'm not back for 10 days - woop woop! We're both shattered after the open evening but it was great, and lovely to see so many good friends. We had some good news last night about a couple who's wedding we went to in April, they're expecting next April. I'm really chuffed for them, though there's still that little bit of a "why not me!" that can't really be helped after ttc for so long. It has kicked me away from eating rubbish today though in a final push to lose weight for more tx. Hope it continues!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - i think you deserve a huge round of applause   i just noticed that you are now an official mod - well done you   and i know its hard to hear about others good news hun and you done well to stay away from the bad food, that news, how ever much i cared about a freind would send we spirally into the bad stuff!

Rose - sounds like you had a good consult and im pleased you now have a plan to start tx - roll on af starting, though 62 days is an awfully long time - poor you  

B - i think its only right that you want a scan now hunny, you have come so far and 3 weeks seems soooooo long to wait, im sure all will be well with bubs but you just need reassurance  

Sunnie - sounds like the meds are kicking in if you are tired  

Kitty - are you cycling at the mo - sorry cant keep up with everyone  

Mrs G/Julia - sorry i let you down today, im not a great pal am i   just been so bloody tired form not sleeping well  

Sammoon - your holiday sounds fab and well deserved after so many years  

Rachel - hope you are ok hunny  

Im sure there was talk of a meet up, am i right? wasnt it the 2nd October - was there many who can make that date or would it be better to change it to a more suitable time - let me know your thoughts

Love to all those i have missed
Emms


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Rosex - sounds like you had a good appointment.  We've met with Ms Kadva a couple of times and she's given us a lot of her time answering pages and pages of questions!  I ended up with OHSS on my first go, although didn't know it until EC, so it's good to know ahead of tx so that they can keep a close eye on you and how you respond to the meds.  And as they scan every other day they'll be able to keep close tabs.  Good luck with your cycle     x

Cath - so glad you feel you can cycle again, and you've not got much to loose at all (in fact I thought you look really well on Tues).  Will you go back to ISIS or will you try another clinic?  Sending lots of       for your future cycle. 

Angel - It's horrible when you don't get a good night's sleep - I'm the most rattiest person ever if I don't get my full quota  .  Have you tried a warm bath, glass of milk or some rescue remedies before bed?  I heard once that if you wake up or can't get off to sleep don't stay in bed more than 20 mins as then you can get into more of a tizz about not sleeping, instead you're supposed to get up maybe read or something but not in bed.  Hope you get a better night tonight  

 to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok?

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on with a few personals -

Bhopes - how are you doing? I forgot to ask you how Buckingham palace was?  I knew you would persuade DH to let you have another scan - I   all will be fine though, but good to reassure you.

Cathy -   on your approved mod status! 1/3 of the way there on your ticker too!  When are you off to Prague?

Kitty - good luck for your baseline on Tuesday if I don't post before then    

Sunnie - I am glad I am not going to Borneo for my tx   !!!  How are you feeling at the moment? I think you said your baseline is soon too?    

SamOTM - good to hear from you - just post when you can, I am sure it is difficult with a little one.  The Icehotel sounds exciting too.

Rivka - did your adoption course start this week?  Hope it went well if so?  

Rosex - sounds like you had a good apt at the ISIS this week, although I am sorry AF is still not here yet  - I hope it comes soon and you can start your cycle   - sounds like they are going to be monitoring you very closely which is good - I haven't heard of anyone with an AMH as high as yours, but I guess that's because most of us on here are a bit older - it's a shame we can't swap a few points  

Angel - how are you hun - sleeping any better?  I am still free next Friday to meet but I am not sure who else can make it so am happy to postpone if that is better for everyone?  

Hello to everyone else still reading I have missed  

Not much news from me, although I should be getting my tx plan from Reprofit in the next few days so that should be good.

Anyway better go -

love Rachel x


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girls
Well I though AF arrived on friday but then it disappeared, it was really wierd then since then ive just been really light like not even a panty liner i know its tmi, i dont know whether to start taking the pill or not?? Or should i wait for full flow? xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Rosex - I'm not sure hun - would it be too late to call the ISIS in the morning and ask them?  I used to get a lot of spotting before AF but was told to only count the heavier bleed as day 1 but think it would be best to check this out   .

Rachel xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rosex~ I know this may seem like a silly question but have you done a HPT?? Here you are anyway, have a little AF dance 
[fly]                 [/fly]

Sam xXx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hiya all,

I have finally called the clicic to ask for the AMH result last week and the result was 13.49 it is in the lower category but still in the high end of it. Having such a double views on it. But hey..

Tomorrow, tuesday, having the baselinescan at 11.45 am and will see how it goes. Only today got my 1st day of the bloody mess  lol. Is this normal? more than a week later i remember that i had this also the previous time. I started downregging on the 15th.
Still waking up with the little plaster in the morning on my tummy. God my DH is becoming so well with giving me the jabs while i am asleep lol.

Still a bit tired but less than last week though. This time it goes sooo quick and have to be honest i am not stressed at all thats a big change with the last tx.

Rosex - And and and have you done a HPT? Am soo curious now. And   for you! -x-

Rachel - I know now i see al those weird placenames i never heard about so i keep learning here on FF  lol. Hope you are ok! -x-

Bhopes - Hope you doing ok there!! -x-

Angel - Did you get a good sleep yet? -x-

MrsG - How are you keeping? -x-

Cath - Glad you are getting there to start your tx again -x-

Further a big   to LittleMo, Sam, Rivka and those i forgot.

With love


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Andddddddddddd......

Goodluck tomorrow Kitty!!!! How could i have forgotten you  lol. See you tomorrow hun -x-


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Helloo Ladies
Well as i thought, not that lucky to get a BFP before it's all systems go :-(
I think AF is here now, the bleeding is still light but its getting heavier (gross!) So guna ring isis again 2mrw and say im day 1 and find out when to take the pill, i wonder what will happen next

How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi

Rosex your having as confusing time as me. I stopped pill last thur and still not bleeding altho thinking might any minute. 
Phoned isis and spoke to nurse and she said still come for baseline tom and she'll see whats going on! I did do a hpt 2 weeks ago as had such sore (.)(.)s but neg.

Sunnie see you tom, good luck

Bhopes you ok? Whens your next scan?

Hope everyone else ok, sorry a quickie....ironing calling!

kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all, just a quicky from me as I desperately need to get some sleep. We had a fab weekend in St Andrews. Our friends wedding was lovely and the weather was amazing  

Kitty/Sunnie - good luck for your scans tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. 

Rosex - sorry it wasn't a bfp but at least things are progressing a bit now. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Are there still plans for a meet on Friday? If my flight gets in on time I'll pop up for at least a drink. We should have access to WiFi in Prague so I'll check in once we're settled. 

take care all

Cathie x


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Well baseline was good, no bloodtest yet. Next one will be saturday morning. Starting stimming tomorrow 200iu.

Kitty - was quick but lovely to see you, but wil see you next week. Or else give me a ring. -x-

Bhopes - How are you doing? -x-

Cath - wishing you and your hubby a nice time in Prague. -x-

Rosex - So sorry about the result of the hpt.   thinking of you. -x-

Big  to Angel, Samonthemoon, Little mo and MrsG. -x-x-x-x-

Right almost off to the hairdressers.

Love


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on quickly with a few personals:

Sunnie - glad your baseline went well - hope all goes well over the next few days when you are stimming    

Rosex - glad AF has arrived for you at long last!!!  Hope you have now started the pill and all is going to plan  

Kitty - hope your baseline went well today to    

Cath - I am not sure what is happening with the meet - so far it is only me and Angel as definites - would it be better for everyone if we postponed (is this OK with you Angel?)

Hello to everyone else.

Well the news from me is that I have finally got my tx plan from Reprofit and take my depot shot in a couple of weeks when AF arrives (they do it a bit differently for d/eggs - you have one depot shot to down reg you and then start to take the HRT a couple of weeks before the donor e/c to build up your womb lining) - anyway I am happy with it and am going to be having Gestone this time again and some extra stuff for my immunes, so this is good   .  Now waiting for the medication scripts to be sent over so I can sort that out.

Anyway better go,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girls
Well i think im on day 1 now, i phoned isis to let them know but only spoke to the receptionist who said they will make a note of it on my file and i asked to speak to a nurse to find out what i have to do next ie take the pill on day 2 or not but they didnt ring me back :-(
I hope i havent messed it up xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Cath have a great time away.

Rachel good news that you have your tx in place. Not long now.

Rosex sometimes you have to keep ringing. Hopefully you're on the way now.

Sunnie great to catch up quickly today

Baseline ok for me so also start stimming tom..........

Hi to everyone else

kittyx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Heyy
Me again.. I spoke to ISIS this morning and i'm guna start taking the pill, there preparing my tx plan now, and thinks il be reading for egg collecting 18th novemeber scary!! xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Rosex - looks like we will be cycle buddies of sort as my donor egg collection is the next day!     to both of us!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for not getting on here much these days - am so busy at work now that term has started I don't get a minute to myself    And by the time I get home, the last thing I feel up to is sitting in front of a PC again   so sorry for being so poor on the posting front.

Hope you're all well!  Looks like there's lots been happening  

Kitty/Sunnie - glad your baselines went well, that's brill news!  Sending you both lots of     for stimming and EC x

Rosex - so glad AF came and you got the green light now.  Will be all systems go now, lots of     coming your way too  

Rachel - fab news you got your tx plan through    Won't be long now before depot. Will you use Fazeley's for your meds?  Sending you lots of     too x

Cath - have a lovely time away   a well deserved break me thinks!

I'd be happy to change the meet up to another day maybe later in the month?

It's so lovely for you all to be cycling together - I've got a really good feeling about it!

Lots of love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all. Not long back from our trip to Prague. Had a lovely few days doing not much at all. Lovely to be back with the dogs though. 

Will catch up properly in a bit but wanted to say that I hope all the scans have gone well this week and everything is as it should be. 

Back in a bit

Cathie x


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hello all.

Cath - Glad you had a nice time in Prague and hope you relaxed from it. -x-

Bhopes - Sounds indeed you busy busy busy. In a way good so you dont have time to worry about things. -x-

Rosex - Good news for you then. It wont be scary dont worry. -x-

Rachel - Bet you counting down the days now aren't you? I'm counting down with you!! -x-

Kitty - I texted you earlier this morning already. Hope its going allright with you too. -x-

Hope everyone else is ok.

Well I had the 2nd scan this morning and good news, already 7 on left and 6 on right, lining is 6.3 already, think having to drop down the puregon for tonight.
Roll on monday scan!!

With love


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me posting here as i'm not having ivf but i was wondering if you could recommend a reflexolgist (sp?) that specialists in infertility that is local Thanks***


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Sunnie - great news on your scan hun and sending you lots of    for tomorrow!

Kitty - how are you doing on the stimms? When's your next scan?

Bhopes - nice to hear from you too.

Mel - you're welcome to post on here any time you like! I was previously having my reflexology with Reki Lisa who posts on here and in my view is excellent (I've had reflexology by a few different people to compare her to) but I am not sure she is offering treatments at the moment due to her pregnancy. I also know that Julia (LittleMo) was having treatments from a woman called Brenda who is based in Colchester and she has recommended her on the thread before. Julia also did get pregnant naturally while having her treatments. I have not been to her though as she does not do weekends or evenings (or at least didn't when I enquired)- see http://www.banishstress.co.uk/ .

Cath - glad that you had a good time in Prague.

Hello to everyone else - has anyone got any suggestions for the next meet date?

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey girls 
i just wondered how long you had to wait to get your schedule, ive been told to take the pill up until 29th october but i had only been given 21 tablets which only takes me up to the 20th october, ive been on the phone to isis to much i dont wana be pushy im just confused what happens now ??
xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunnie - fab progress on the follies.   for them continuing to grow well. 

Mel - sorry I can't help with a reflexologist. Julia should be able to help.

Rachel - great news on Reprofit. It probably seems like ages away stil but it must be good to know where you stand at the moment. 

Rose - which pill are you on? If it's a "mini" pill rather than the older fashioned ones I think they're designed to be taken 21 days out of the month with the other week pill free for your period to come. I've taken both types in the past and seem to remember that they're easier on your body too. Call ISIS if you're unsure, they're used to women on hormones so won't worry about extra questions. It's much better for you to be relaxed about your tx plan. 

Kitty - how are you doing?

Lisa - how are you? Hope bubs is still doing well. 

B - I'm not surprised you don't want to sit in front of a computer once you've got home. Take it easy and look after yourself.

Rivka - how is the adoption course going?

Julia - is James behaving himself at school again now?

Em - how is WW going? 

Shelley - in case you're reading. Sending you a massive   

Not much from me. Whilst it was nice to be away it is lovely to be at home in our own bed again - the one in Prague was a small double and we're used to a king size. And lovely to be back with the dogs who we missed more than usual. Now we've had our rest it's time to knuckle down and get started on prep for the next 2 months. Part of me is dreading how much I have to get done but I'm determined to be more organised than normal and will break the back of it as soon as poss. 

If you're looking at meet up dates, the only one I can think of at the moment that I'm free is the 23rd as I had a cancellation for a choc party that night. Unless any of you are up for sing-a-long Abba on Friday   Which reminds me - Julia and Em - we are dressing up aren't we? A friend has loaned me a long blond wig.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Cath glad you had a nice time in prague. There's nothing like your own bed is there 

Rachel you'll soon be cycling again, the weeks are whizzing by.

Bhopes hope you are ok, when is your next scan?

Rosex I didn't have enough pills (marvelon) so i told isis and they posted a pack to me with my schedule. Don't worry about asking them for another pack. I took mine for 30 days and didn't bleed til 5 days later.

Mel i go to a lovely reflexologist but she is in gt wakering which is near southend so prob too far for you. Good luck

sunnie glad your scan went well, did text you when i got out of isis. I don't have details of my follies but she said i had alot of GAS! 

Well stimms going ok, orgalutron injections started this morn. Not sure if i've done it right. NOt felt that great for 2 weeks now but think it's my IBS playing up. (inward worrying rather than outward!)
back to isis in morn for scan

HOpe everyone else is well

love kittyx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hiya 

Well nearly off to my next scan. See what it this time brings. Hadnt had a call last saturday to go down on my puregon yet so.
Been not well at all since last thursday, migraines are back so stayed most of the time in bed sleeping.
Yesterday was even worse i started doubting in anything and everybody cried my eyes out. Felt soooo lonely all of a sudden. Missing my friends soo much back home. Martyn made my neighbour come round to have a talk with her and it helped a bit.

Sometimes its soo hard for me to live in this country. But i have my beautiful husband i have to think.

Sorry for this me post.

Love to all. xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunnie - sorry you're feeling so low at the moment. The hormones definitely won't be helping with that.   Good luck for your scan.

Kitty - Good luck to you too.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Sunnie - sending you lots of     honey, sorry you've been feeling low. Will pm you my mobile so you can ring/text next time if you ever need a shoulder.  Cath's right your hormones are all over the place right now as well as the emotional rollercoaster of going through IVF.  Fingers crossed you had a good scan today, keep us posted.    

Kitty - sorry your IBS is playing up    I suffer with it too and worry usually triggers it.  I find uping my water intake helps.  Can't stand those orange fibre drinks tho.  That orgalutron is funny isn't it?  Hope you're scan went well too    

Cath - sounds like you had a lovely time away but you're right there's nothing like your own bed, especially when the one away is smaller than what you're used to. x

Mel - I spoke to Brenda about reflexology - she sounded very good & also advised me on other things relating to IVF such as diet & tea!  Like Rachel, I couldn't have sessions with her as her hours are quite limited i.e. I could only do late evenings or weekends, but if you're more local it might be worth giving her a call, she's everso friendly.

Rosex - Don't worry about calling ISIS, they're certainly used to me being on the phone so I reckon are quite used to speaking to us lots of times. They sent me my pill through the post too.

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok and had good weekends.  Can't believe it's Monday    where did the weekend go?!

Lots of love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good evening all,

Thank you soo much for your messages. 

Just let out another loud scream and feel a bit more relieved. Glad none of you are our neighbours lol. My work i have put on hold.

Well scan was good again, left still 7 and right 12. sizes around 12mm already the lining was 8mm. Still havent had a call so assume to continue with the 200iu.

Kitty hope your scan went fine aswell. See you wednesday.

Lots of love sunnieflower.

Next scan will be wednesday and tomorrow is my consultation with Brenda reflexology am really looking forward to that.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunnie sorry your feeling so low,Have to let me know if you want some company,Must be hard being away from all your friends and family.To think I moan when mine are 50 miles away xxx

Kitty hope you are well hunnie and your scans go well xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunnie - how are you feeling today? I always think it's really unfair that on top of having to go through IF and tx and everything, the hormones then make you feel bad mentally as well as physically.   Good luck for the scan today. 

Kitty - has your stomach settled down a bit? GOod luck for your scan too. 

Sooty - how are you and Natasha? 

Rachel - are you up for a walk sometime next week? It would be nice to catch up. 

Everyone else, hope you're ok. If anyone is bored today and fancies a trip out I'm manning the coffee shop till lunch service is done   Dh has been up all night with a tummy bug, poor love, so isn't allowed near the place. Thankfully the moosy chef has just called to say she can't make it in till after lunch so at least I don't have to deal with her as well as trying to work out what to do. Wish me luck.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Kitty/Sunnie - good luck with your scans today      Keep us posted how you're doing.  Hope you're both feeling more like yourselves after the DRing     

Sooty - lovely to hear from you.  Hope you and Natasha are doing well!  Bet she's grown lots. x

Cath - hope DH feels better soon, sounds like an awful tummy bug   Hope you get on ok at the coffee shop this morning too x

Lots of love & hugs to all 

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
how is everyone doing?

Rosex - hope you have sorted out your pill query with the ISIS - I was on Marvelon but like Kitty I remember I had to ask the ISIS to send me a second pack to keep me in line with the tx plan.  Hope you get your schedule through soon too  .

Cath - I am not sure that you would really welcome my voice at the Abba Sing along   , but I am up for 23rd if anyone else can make it?  I only just saw your post but could have popped over to see you at lunchtime from work - just text me next time.  Hope your day went well though.

Kitty - hope the scan went well today and you are feeling a bit better soon   

Sunnie -   sorry to hear you haven't been feeling too good either and I can imagine it must be difficult going through all this away from your family and friends.  Like Bhopes you are welcome to call me any time for a chat and I'll PM you my mobile number too in a mo.  Looks like your tx is going well though and you have lots of nice follies.

Sooty - how are you doing?

Bhopes - any 'symptoms' yet?

Hello to everyone else.

Not much news from me although DH has picked up all my meds today and managed to get a £70 refund as the pharmacist had misquoted me so that was a result!  All ready to start downregging next week when AF comes.

Anyway better go,

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

rachel thats good news you start down regging soon.

Cath hope coffee shop going well and your dh is better soon

Sunnie lovely to see you today. Good to be going thro all this at the same time as somene you know 

Rosex hope you're ok popping your pill. Any update from isis?

Bhopes any update? Hope youre feeling ok

Sooty hope you and natasha are well

Mel did you have any luck finding a reflexologist?

Hi to everyone else

UPdate from me..scan today showed only 7 follies but they're 15mm already so looks like ec will be  brought forward to mon but i won't know for sure til fri which is a nightmare for work as i'd got organised for wed! Oh well never goes to plan this tx lark! 

Speak soon kittyx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for your lovely supporting messages. At the moment got it under controle again (cross fingers, touch wood etc.)

I've had the most beautifull experience ever with Brenda Seaborn last tuesday, my first ever Reiki/Reflexology. Soo nice and soo many emotions and soo chilled relaxed ever. She also gave me a stone dont know what its called at the minute. But its to help me to receive love. Instead of me allways giving away love, but find it difficult to receive it. If that makes sence.

Last monday results where R: 12 L:7 lining 8.4  and yesterday wednesday R: 17 L:10 lining 10.4 I have gone down on Puregon to 150iu and EC is still at the moment on wednesday next week.

Have to go now but will come back later today for personals.

Loads of love


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Kitty/Sunnie - great news on your scans and full steam ahead!    

Kitty - I didn't have that many follies either hon, in fact I did get quite upset about it but I think perhaps the body reacts differently with the pill>stimm protocol.  Hope you're able to sort out work and that if EC does go ahead Mon, keeping everything crossed for you hon. x

Sunnie - those numbers look good!  I was on a lower dose of puregon this time round as I think they wanted to control things more, it still works it magic though, keeping everything crossed for you too. x

Rachel - great news on getting your meds sorted & for the refund - definitely a result!

Rosex - hope you're doing ok.

No news from me really, feel totally normal so   everything is going as it should - may be more crotchety   than usual but that's probably work   Decided to cancel 2nd scan as NHS one has come through but I didn't really want to although I know it makes sense not to pay for it, if you see what I mean.

Bit cheesed off today with people at work, usual last minute chaos from academics, but it's my close friend/colleague as I think she's got in a huff with me as I don't want to commit to going to another colleagues for a weekend.  Thing is my Mum is about to have her knee replaced and I'll need to go up to see her but I don't know quite when that will be.  I've explained it to them and they keep suggesting other dates or we'll plan a date when I can make it but I just don't know when I'll go to Mum's and they just don't seem to get it.  They both drink tonnes as well and it'll be really obvious if I'm not so I'd rather just not go. Maybe it's just me being   

Anyhow, best get on with some work.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi everyone i was just wonderin if any of u were from colchester as i live just up the road from isis, i dont go there as i have been referred to barts for my treatment, but what i was wonderin is does anyone no of somewhere to have reflexology and acupuncture down thats a good price thank u xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome stephyandmatt, there are quite a few of us in and around Colchester. Some are cycling at ISIS and some not any more. I think Sunnieflower has mentioned a reflexologist in her earlier post and there are a few people who've had accupuncture locally as wel though I can't remember who with. 

It will be interesting to hear about your experiences with Barts as I'm hoping to go for re-referral under the new funding rules soon and we've been debating between going towards Bourne or into London. 

B - sorry it's not easy for you at work at the mo. Must be hard to keep things quiet without raising any suspicions.   I hope your mum gets a date soon for her knee. Matt's dad has had both his done and it made a world of difference to his mobility.

Sunnie = great news on the progress. 

Kitty - I hope you're able to sort work out with the ec possibly being brought forward. It's good progress though. 

Rachel - all coming up quickly now. Good news on the refund too. I will text you if I end up there again, I was just in a bit of a panic yesterday as was my first time actually serving so I wasn't thinking straight.

Must go and make more choc now. Really don't want to but it's Cressing Temple Barns this weekend and we usually do quite well. We need to as a few bills we thought we'd paid haven't gone through so things are a bit tight now we've bought the van off the lease company as well. Roll on Christmas!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on quickly - wanted to wish Sunnie and Kitty good luck for their scans tomorrow    

Kitty - I had my EC brought forward a couple of times and it is a real stress when you need to fit things in with work   - hopefully it will be worth it in the end for you though    

Sunnie - glad you had a good session with Brenda (Lisa also did some of her Reki on me when I had my reflexology treatments - very strange experience but felt very relaxed after)

Bhopes - don't worry about your friends in work - they will understand when you explain things to them in a few weeks time - you need to take it easy for now, and I am sure if you are a bit   it is just the hormones (or at least that's a brilliant excuse anyway!!!).

StephyandMatt - welcome to the thread  , and please feel free to stay with us as I am no longer having tx at the ISIS either and this is a good local based thread if you want some contacts around Colchester and we all meet up occasionally too.  I posted  a link to Brenda Seaborn's website for her reflexology on page 5 of this thread if you go back a page.  I have also been going to the Chinese acupuncturist opposite the odeon cinema in Colchester who gives a good price if you are prepared to book up a few sessions - I think it is around £20 a session if you book up 4 or something - I booked up a course of 10 and it came to even less than that on one of my previous cycles.  If you PM me I will send you her number as I have it somewhere.  She is very nice and really looked after me when I burst into tears during that cycle (not because of her - a combination of hormones and royal mail but that's another story!).

Cath - that's good news you've been able to get that van.

Anyway better go,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey thank you rachel i def keep in touch with this thread, that place you spoke about oppersite the odeon i think i went in there once a little while ago so i might go and have anova chat with them, does it hurt  cz im a big baby when it comes to pain lol  

hope everyone is ok and doin well xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Steph,

no - I don't think it hurts much at all (although confess that I am a bit hardened to needles now after all my IVF tx!) - glad you are going to stay with us too.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

and good mornin to u all ladies

how is everyone 2day? well im very tired as my puppy had me up must of the night as he dont like his lampshade on his head lol (he had eye op yesterday) 

anyways its been 2 wks and 2 days since i was put on the waitin list not that im countin or anything    lol

hope everyone has a fab weekend wiv
loads of      and      take care xxx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey ladies
Hope everyone is doing well?
i got my invoices from isis today woahhhh expensive haha
I also have just got back from buying a puppy he is so tiny, and they poor thing on the way home was crying so loud my head was pounding, i was just thinking oh my god if this is hard whats a baby guna be like lol xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey peeps,

rosex - hi how are u wot puppy u got? bout 4 weeks i got a puppy a bulldog, it gets easier lol. is isis really expensive? i take it ur not havin it through nhs?? well i hope it works out for u hun

take care all xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all
just to let you know my ec is 9.30 mon  so i'll be up v early mon!

Had accupuncture again this afternoon, hope it helps.

Sunnie hope you're ok. not long for you now either.

rosex you paying for your tx. You know you can get your drugs cheaper than isis. I saved £1000 on puregon alone! Hope your pup settles in.

Stephyandmatt did they give you any idea how long you'd have to wait for your tx?

Rachel/ little mo /cath/ angel/ bhopes hope you're all ok

Have a great weekend. We're having a quiet one and i'm looking forward to an eve of strictly and x factor 
Also booked tickets for the michael jackson film. Persuaded dh to come with me on the 30th oct so i'll look forward to that............. kittyx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Oww Kitty not long now hun.  Glad you managed to fit in the accupunture. For the rest everything sorted?    Will be thinking of you. -x- Ow by the way where did you get the tickets for the MJ from and where? Would love to see it aswell.

Bhopes - Glad to hear everything is going normal. Sorry about all the stress you have to deal with at work.  Hope everything wil sorted soon for you. I'll give you a ring next week if ok. -x-

Rachel - See i told you, next week already you starting downregging. Time flies and soon its november for you. Nice thing about the refund at least you got it back. Speak to you soon hun. -x-

Cath - I think soon a trip to the farm will come from us as i am sooo having a craving for choccies at the moment. Good luck at the Temple Barns this weekend. Hope it goes well. -x-

Rosex - Glad kitty mentioned it that you can save a lot of money. Hope everything will be fine for you. -x-

Stephyandmatt - Welcome to the thread. We are at Isis and also live up the road from Isis ask Kitty lol. I've had last week my first experience with reiki and reflexology in Colchester with Brenda Seaborn. Was very very good have the next session next week just before my EC. If you havent got her number yet pm me. Wishing you all the luck. -x-

Sooty - Hows Natasha this weekend? Any better yet. See you monday hun -x-

Little Mo, Angel, MrsG hope you are all ok.

Sorry for the late update from me. Had a scan last friday and Ken did it and couldnt stop counting the follicles lol. Was in there for ages with DH. Well on one side i had 17 follicles and on the other side 20. So think its going ok. Although the sizes are still not enough so have another scan on Monday. EC still planned for wednesday.

Today felt it was time for a change so decided to change round the livingroom and its sooo nice. Basically only moving the furniture.
Nothing planned yet for Sunday will see what we do.

Have a nice further weekend all. Mwahhhh alll round.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on quickly - Kitty - I just wanted to send you lots of      for EC tomorrow.  At least with an early time you'll be having first pick of the cakes too!  Hope all goes well for you and the acupuncture has been helping to produce some good quality eggies    .

Sunnie - how many follies did you say you have?   That's pretty impressive stuff but I guess you must be feeling a bit uncomfortable by now!  Good luck for your next scan tomorrow

Steph - hope you don't have to wait too long for your tx to start at Barts   

Rosex and Steph - once your puppies are big enough we'll have to sort out another dog walk.  Cath and I go out every so often with our fur babies (and another FF mate Loui who has sadly moved away) and would be good to get the walks going again.

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies - sorry for being absent so long - just been so tied up with planning things for our extension and decluttering - also must confess to spending any free time i do have on ********, especially farmville - always wanted to be a farmers wife when i was a little girl - so glad im not  

Anyway.......

Kitty - you go girl, cant believe your are up fro ec tomorrow   - really really wishing you all the best my love   

Sunnie - sounds like your growing some lovely juicy follies too - i also had that many when i cycled - its a lot to be carrying around with you   hope all goes well tomorrow, and your ready for ec wednesday  

Cath - how are you my love? good to hear you are looking into cycling again, Bourne is sooooo lovely - i cant wait to cycle there  

Rachel - i owe you a HUGE apology cos i didnt ever reply to your message you sent me   im so sorry,  and in answer i do still have the vouchers but been looking into having a day with my mum at clarice, if it dosent come off i will let you know, thank you for thinking of me - i hope all is well with you - and if you ever fancy a different place to walk let me know, its lovely out where we live for doggy walks - i can take an anti-histamine so i can at least stroke your doggy   by the way we had tea with Dexter a couple of weeks back - it was soooo lovely to see him, i still miss him, everyday  

Stephyandmatt - welcome  

B - dont let your work collegues get to you my dear - if they cant understand that you want to be around for your mum then let them get on with it - and also you have yourself to think about too - i hope your mum gets on ok hun, my dad had both his knees replaced and it gave him such a better quality of life so its well worth it. How are you feeling??

I must go, i have a splitting headache and the computer screen is getting to me - promise i will try to keep up  

Love to everyone else - Emms xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Just a quicky update from me,  I had my 4D scan yesterday and it was amazing,  They are dating me a bit earlier and due date is now 2.1.10,  I have put a photo in the gallery if you want to take a little look.  As some of you know already i've had a few niggles (that felt like really big problems at the time) but all ok there just all monitoring me very closely.

Anyway hope your all ok
love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on quickly to say FANTASTIC news LISA          - that is great about the scan, I'll have a look at the picture in a mo - I bet you must be really pleased, and promise me that you will relax a bit now for the rest of your pregnancy.  Your due date is the same as my sister's birthday.

Emma - can't imagine you as a farmers wife    ! No worries about the CH thing hun either, I had just thought I would mention it as Cath told me you were looking for someone to go with.  Sounds a good idea about having a walk your way too (as long as it is on the w/e) and depending on what type of allergy you get I hope you wouldn't be allergic to my pooch either - poodles don't malt as DH is allergic to most other dogs and cats too, as they bring on his asthma, but he is fine with Choccy.

Love Rachel x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - what an amazing picture. It must be such a relief to know that things are now going well. 

Kitty - sending you loads of   and   for the morning. Enjoy the cake!

Sunnie - it sounds like you have a good number of follies there.   for their continued maturation before Weds. 

Em - nice to see you posting again. You must be exhausted from all that farming though  

Julia - hope Alex had a lovely birthday and you're not too shattered by it all, and that you're feeling better. 

Rachel - do you fancy a walk next Sunday morning? I can't see anything in the diary - yet! 

Hope you've all had lovely weekends. I've spent the whole time at the coffee shop, with Matt at Cressing sellng the choc. The stomach bug really knocked the stuffing out of him so I think it's been good for him to do something different for a few days. I've covered him at the shop which has been good, though I'm now completely shattered. I had a big problem with my ribs at the end of the week, I'd managed to slightly displace one or two which made breathing, sitting or lying down really painful. Strangely standing and doing washing up was more comfortable   Thankfully the chiro has worked wonders and I'm nearly back to normal now and I can catch up on some proper sleep....before I work nights again tomorrow


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just a quicky from me this morning, sorry I didn't get on over the weekend  

Kitty - sending you lots of     for this morning, hope all went well, and there was a lovely danish waiting for you x

Sunnie - lots of     for Weds.  Are you triggering tonight? x

Lisa - will take a peak in a mo, sounds really exciting.  Hope you're feeling better and more like yourself again.  Will be lovely to have a new year baby  

Angel - hello hon, lovely to see you back.  Sounds like you have lots on at the mo.  Are you planning a big extension?  x

Rachel - not long to go now      coming your way  

Stephyandmatt - welcome to the board!  When we had our nhs appointments at CGH they always had leaflets (strategically placed me thinks!) for a Dr Monk for accu/reflexology (I think).  I've not known anyone to go to him but it may be worth a google and see if has a website for more info.  

Rosex - ahh, lovely new pups!  What his/her name? 

No news from me    Just generally going stir-crazy with not knowing what's going on.  Bumped into our GP on Sat in waitrose (had to have a little shop there to see what it's like) and she asked if everything was ok, DH said yes, and I could have elbowed him as I feel anything and everything will just jinx us.  See how   I'm getting?!  

Thanks for your advice on Mum's op too - she's got to have both done but they can't do it at the same time as her general health is quite bad so they don't want her under a general for longer than necessary.  It's good to know those that have had it done that it does make a difference.  

Lots of love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Girls! Im having a crisis :-(
Since having the puppy which was a spare of the thought moment and quite expensive, ive been doubting my ability to cope with everything, things seemed to have become more stressed becoz we are still trying to get used to looking after lil pup.
Then saturday morning the invoices for everything came through, which ****** me off because i phoned ISIS 3 times last week as i need more of the pill and noone has got back to me, yet they have the time to send me an invoice!!
weve now apprently been refered for IVF though the NHS to St Barts, which has now left me with the decsion can i be patient and wait for NHS saving us £6000 or do i still go ahead now?

Im so confused!! xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Rose,

If I were you, I would wait for the NHS go. The waiting is the worst - I know that, but it could save you a LOT of money. I have not been keeping up here very well, so I don't know how far you are with everything, but you will get 3 fresh cycles (hope you don't need more than one  ) and I think Barts has good success rates too. There also used to be something I think that if you had self-funded previously (with either outcome) you were not eligible for NHS funding - although I am sure that must have changed now. (Someone correct me if that's wrong!!)

On the puppy front - they are REALLY hard work to start with! Our pup is now 10 months and didn't stop weeing in the house during the day until 6 months - I thought he would never be able to hold it till we got home! It certainly does take it out of you, but it also gets better. Good luck,


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick one as I'm off to the shop in a mo. 

Rose - the first few weeks of a puppy are the hardest thing I've ever done and you do question everything you do and how you will cope so don't get too worried about it just yet. They are worth the effort that goes in now and it's just a question of getting used to life being different and having to revolve around another "person" in the house. 

As for ISIS, I've complained to them many times about the speed with which they can bill you but the slow response when giving in return. Let them know how you feel as the feedback they get should be a valuable tool when dealing with patients in the future. Hoep they send the pill out for you soon. 

If I were in your shoes I'd wait for Barts and a funded go. It takes so much of the pressure off. 

Kitty - hope everything went well yesterday and you're recovering, being spoiled rotten by dh. 

Hi Shortie - we posted at the same time. How are you doing?

Back later.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Rosex,

If it were me I would hold out for your NHS go.  I agree with Shortie the waiting is hard but it's a lot of money to spend when you've still got your NHS options ahead of you.  I'd ring Barts as well, see if they do an open evening thing like ISIS so you can see what they're like and also ask them what their wait list is like.  Or it might be worth asking on the Barts board to get some feedback from the girls there.

Good luck, hon.

Bx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all, from a sleepy me hehe.

Rose also me think you should wait and get the NHS one, well thats what i would do in your situation. About the puppy mine is now 2 years and took also ages to make her wee where she should do it. Also had loads of other problems with her. But its what you get after you gone through it all. Soooooooooo much love. But totally understand it causes a lot of stress at the moment. Tell me bout it lol.

Anyway bit from me. Had the last scan yesterday and all was still good still round 40 follies loads on top of eachother. And loads already over the 18mm. Had blood done and been told i had to do the pregnol at yes you read it right 3.45am last night lol. 3 Alarms went off at 3.30am hehe.
Martyn done it in my upperleg this time actually the same as last tx. No i wasnt asleep this time fully awake. And it hurted this time.

Back to yesterday, i had a call from Isis telling me i had to drop the pregnol from 10000 to 5000 as my estrogone level were too high. And she told me about overstimulating of the ovaries. Now what she said is that they will do another bloodtest tomorrow during the EC and check the estrogone level if this is still too high there wont be a transfer this time but next cycle. To give my ovaries a bit of a rest. If not too high then its a go ahead. The collected eggs i assume will be frozen.
Am drinking a lot of milk and water now to help to bring doen the estrogone level. Fingers crossed!!

Time tomorrow of the EC will be 3.45pm and have to be there at 3.15pm.

Will let you all know more tomorrow.

Love to you all.

ps. Sonia am keeping still everything crossed for you apart from tomorrow during the EC  lol. But we have to go through the 9 months together. Cant think of a better person to go through with this. xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Sunnie - good luck for tomorrow honey, I'm sure all will be well.  Sending you lots of        for EC.  That was an early trigger! Should have let me know as I keep waking up about that time so I could have given you a call to wake you up      Good luck x

Kitty - hope you're ok and recovering from EC. Hope you've had a good call this morning, thinking of you lots & keeping everything crossed sweetie.  x

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Had ec yesterday morn and dissapointingly only had 3 eggs. Was quite upset about this but everyone tells me it's quality....
Surprisingly i feel alot better this time than lat time after ec. Not sure if that's because i had less follies or that Aban was more gentle plus i was awake thro it all and alittle uncomfortable but hey ho.
Had a call this morn to say that 2 fertilized and i'm going for tansfer tom, which seems very early but i'm so scared they won't make it til tom.

Sunnie hoep you're ovaries calm down so you can transfer this week too. We are either end of the scale re follies/eggs 

Cath hope your ribs are feeling better, that must be so painful.

Bhopes thanks for  your text. Hope you are ok. When is your scan?

Rachel hope you are ok

Rosex what a dilema for you, just what you don't need. All i can say is if you can get your drugs else where, do so, if you stick with isis but if the wait is not too long for barts then i guess it's better if you don't have to pay for treatment.

Angel I haven't dared start farmville as i know i would be hooked and i def spend enough time on here already 

Everyone else...hope you're all ok

kittyx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girls Im still having a pickle, but i think i do wana go ahead with being at ISIS,
I just wanted to get your opinion on the drug front this is my list
1 Gonal F 450iu pen
1 Gonal F 900iu pen
7 Cetrotide
3 cyclogest 400mg ( box of 15)
1 pregnyl profasi
1 marvalon
1 injection kit

total of £1,029.50

What do you think can i get it cheaper and where? xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I am SOOO sorry that I have not posted on here for ages. I have had a wicked cold for the past 10 days and now have sinusitis so on antibiotics for that. Also Alex was a year old at the weekend - can you believe it Where has that year gone.

I just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you all and reading when I can. Kitty and Sunnie, I have everything crossed for you both, let's hope you will be sharing birth stories with us in 40 weeks or so. 

Lisa, your picture is absolutely amazing! She is gorgeous. Are you getting nervous about the birth? Don't be, it is so easy and does not hurt at all   (would I lie to you lol?)

Rosex, sorry I can't help you with finding alternative drugs as we got all ours from Isis, but I do know that others shopped around and got some great deals. Keep ringing Isis, they are crap at admin so you do have to keep hassling them (apart from sending out bills, as you say!)

Cath and Em, sorry I had to let you down last week. Are there any arrangements for a meet up? Shall we do something for Christmas? I miss seeing you all!

Shorty, Bhopes and Rachel, hi to you too. Hope you are all okay. 

Hi to StephyandMatt too. I would definately recommend Brenda Seaborn for reflexology. She saw me and my hubby (only saw him a couple of times) and gave us reflexology and dietary advice regarding conception. I subsequently became pregnant, which I believe was due to her help. 

Lots of love and luck to you all. 

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos off for a bath to sooth my aching head and back...............

Kitty - great news on your embies hun - get them back where they should be babe, in the warm with mummy - best of luck for tomorrow and the next 9 months   

Sunnie - hope all goes well for you too hun - wishing you all the best -   

Sorry, gotta go  

Emms xxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all
well after much panicking we still had embies this morn 1 grade 1 and one grade 2. Et was suppposed to be at 10.30 but atfer nearly half an hour of poking about sarah couldn't get thro my awkward cervix. It was very painful so they decided to get me back at 1 and have some sedation so ended up doing that and full gown up etc but all ok in the end and now bert and ernie   are on board. Also they've doubled my gastone dose. Some thing to do with my cervi i think but to be honest i ended up totally confused 

Sunnie can't believe i missed you by mins.  Hope you're feeling ok xx

Love to everyone 


kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunnie - hope ec went well and you're recovering nicely now. I can imagine that dh is looking after you like a princess and spoiling you rotten. 

Kitty - sorry the et was a bit traumatic. I had that with my first et, and had to be brought back the next day and given sedation (they now do it automatically with me). Good that they're upping the gestone though, and the embies are now back where they belong. Sending you loads of   and   for the next two weeks and beyond.

rosex - at the top of the IVF board there's a thread about saving money on drugs. It's worth a read as you can save a small fortune. I went with Tesco as I saved £500, though I could have saved more if I'd organised myself and got the presecription in earlier (I forgot until 2 days before Xmas, with starting dr on the 27th). 

Angel - hope the bath worked on your back. 

Julia - poor you with the cold. They can really get you down if they don't move on quickly. 

Hi to everyone else. I'm still too shattered to think straight despite not doing very much today so sorry for the lack of personals.  The main thing I did achieve was sorting my sisters hen party which is a  relief as it's been weighing on my mind but I've not had a chance to do anything till today. Hope you're all ok. 

C x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello girls,

just been catching up with your news.

Kitty - Congrats on getting to PUPO!!!  I am sorry to hear that ET was paintful though and also that you were disappointed with your low egg numbers.  I had a similar experience on my 3rd IVF cycle going from 10/8 eggs to only 2, so can imagine how you must have felt.  However don't give up hope - despite my low egg numbers this was the time that I did get a brief BFP (albeit a chemical pregnancy) and who knows, had I been on all the immune tx then things might have worked out.  Sending you lots of for the TWW      - maybe the extra Gestone will help too.

Sunnie - sending you lots of     for tomorrow - I hope all goes well and you are able to go ahead with ET too    .  The milk and water should help (I was advised to drink 2 L water a day and 1 L milk when at the ARGC).

Cath - I am really sorry but I can't do Sunday morning as have things planned with DH - hopefully we can sort out another time though.  What are you planning for your sister then?

Rosex - I got my meds from Fazeley's pharmacy (which you'll find on the link Cath mentioned) - the pharmacist Ali there is really nice, however I also think depending which drugs you are on it is worth phoning around to get quotes - I am sure you'll save loads of money compared to the ISIS though.  You'll also need to ask the ISIS to send you a private prescription to send to the pharmacist - I think they charge £35 for it, but it is worth paying compared to the savings you will make.

Julia - glad to have you back.  Hope Alex had a good birthday too.

Emma - hope you're feeling better soon and the bath did the trick  

Bhopes - hope the craziness ends soon   - your poor DH is going to have lots of bruising!!!

Hello to everyone else.

Well news from me is that I finally had my depot this morning from DH - so far no side effects which is good too - now on counting down the 5 weeks left to the donor's EC!  Hope it goes quick and this will all be worth it.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sunnie - you ok hun? hope you got on ok with collection yesterday - been thinking of you  

Kitty - love the names of your embies   sorry you had a traumatic transfer but at least they are both back on board where they should be - wishing you all the luck in the world  

Rachel - wow - the count down is on for you then my love - so so hope this is going to work out for you    

Cath - hope you are ok - your always rushing around so much  

Little Mo - hope you are starting to feel better hun  

B - how you doing?  

Jojo - hows you, you back from up north? you have been very quiet lately - married life taking all your time hay  


Well i think its colder in doors than out today, im sitting here in 3layers of clothes but its lovely and sunny out - very autumnal - went out for a lovely walk with dh last night - i was saying to him that i feel so much less stressed about ttc nowadays - dont get me wrong we still will cycle again (well i hope) but its not so obsessively important now, there was a time when i didnt think we could have our marriage without a child together but i think one good thing i have learnt from my ds being at boarding is that dh and i have a good marriage just the 2 of us - does that make sense? i guess what im trying to say is that of course it would be a dream come true to have our child but IF it didnt happen i now see we can have a life together anyway - i hope those of you who have known me long enough will know what im on about   ...................enough of my waffle 

Anyway love to everyone else  

Emms x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Just lost me post    so starting again.

Kitty - oh honey, that sounds so traumatic    But little ones are now home where they belong and are snuggling in there tightly.  I hope the next 2weeks goes by speedy for you and that you're also resting up.  x

Sunnie - hello hon, hope everything went well yesterday and you have a lovely call from Big T this morning.  Hope to hear from you soon.  Rest up now sweetie x

Rachel - Yay, fab news!  Depot is done and roll on the next few weeks - they'll fly by I'm sure.  When do you start the HRT?  It is HRT you take?    Glad there's no side effects either.    

Little Mo - lovely to hear from you, sorry you've been poorly with a cold and hope you're feeling better and more like yourself x

Angel - ahh bless, your & DH talk sounds lovely and shows how strong you both are  

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok. x

Must dash as work calls  

Love n hugs to all
Bx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all from a sleepy me,

All went fine yesterday had reflexology in the morning which made me ready calm and relaxed.
It was very busy at the clinic with all the ladies. And only at 4.15pm i went in and they collected 19 eggies.

Within a few minutes of starting i assumably fell asleep dont even know how i came back  lol.

Am still a bit sore and annoying pain at the bum area. Sorry to say but its pain from a nr.2 still havent had one since yesterday.

Terry just called back and said 12 of the 19 have been fertilized.

Now waiting for result of the bloodtest and to hear if we can go ahead with the transfer. I'll let you know

Sorry but am going back to bed now.

With love from me xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sunnie - good to hear from you, thats a great number of eggs and now embies hun - hope your bloods come back lower in time for transfer


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunnie - great news on teh eggs and embies. Hope the blood test comes back so you can have et this cycle. Have a good rest.

Kitty - how are you today? Hopefully still resting and letting Bert and Ernie settle in. 

Angel - that's great to hear you talk about your marriage like that. I know you've found it incredibly difficult at times but it's fantastic to see you so much more settled and happy with things. 

B - hope you're not working too hard. 

Rachel - no worries about Sunday. Have a nice time with dh. Great that you're not suffering side effects from the depot and that you've started this cycle now.   

Hello everyone else. Off for a nap now before work. I should really have been in the kitchen all day today, and yesterday, but I'm afraid I've been a bit self indulgent and had a little time out. I'm trying to justify it in terms of recharging my batteries before I really get stuck in from the weekend.

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Just to let you know we had the results back and unfortunatly the estrogen level was still too high, mine was 8000 and for safe transfer its got to be maximun of 4000. Transfer is now being postponed to after a next full cycle.

Love Me xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnie -    oh, I am so sorry to hear that, this must be really disappointing news that you will have to wait before you can go ahead with ET and a bit of an anti climax after the past few weeks.  On the plus side though you do have lots of lovely embies waiting for you when you are ready to go again and I hope that it wont be too long until you can go ahead and get that BFP    .  Sending you big hugs though hun - you have my number if you want to call,
lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quick one from me (up to my ears again)

Sunnie - I'm so sorry that they've postponed ET this cycle, it's heartbreaking I know how you feel honey as the same happened to us.  But they really have you and your embies best interest at heart as you don't want to get OHSS.  That's a great number of embies you have there too.  I hope you don't have to wait too long before you can go for ET.  You rest up now and let those levels come back down and you can feel more like yourself again.    

Kitty - how you doing hon?

Sorry got to dash, was off yesterday and now everyone seems to be screaming for everything.  So glad it's Friday though (Mum's in for her op today so am also quite distracted about that).

Take care all - hope to catch up soon.

Bx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

bhopes hope you're mum's op goes ok  and that you are k too

Sunnie thanks for the chats. Sorry you've had to postpone but like B said it's the best for your body and we can still go thro stuff together 

Angel glad you and dh had a good chat and feel like you're together with everything. It helps if you're fighting the same corner

Cath hows the coffee shop going. Hope you're ok

Rachel that's great all systems go for you and no side effect so far.

Little mo how are you?

Rosex did you make a decision re isis etc?

Hope everyone is ok. I feel like i'm walking on egg shells or made of glass that if i move too fast i'll beak 
Wish i knew what as going on inside. Went for accu yesterday so hopefully that's helping. Go again next wed. I am enjoying being at home for a change but feel really guilty not doing anything. 
Have a good weekend 

kittyx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Sweetpea

How are u feeling after egg collection?
I think we have decided we are going with ISIS they have sent me some more pills to take up till 29th then i think im on stimms for 12days is that right?
Im feeling a bit depressed at the moment tho i dont know if its just the pill or not just feel so miserable i cant deal with everything and the pup aswell is very hard work, i know a baby will be even worse but its a lil different i think.

im just worryiing bout egg collection ands transfer now 

How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

rosex i think the pill plays havoc with your hormones. I was quite grumpy and had no interest in dh!
Don't worry about ec or et. It's all a means to an end.   for you.

kittyx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Just catching up with a few personals - DH has left me home alone tonight so am having a night in with the dog, a laptop and last Saturday's episode of Strictly!

Emma -   I was really glad to read you are now in a happier place with your DH and don't feel so stressed about ttc - in a strange sort of way, now that you are not feeling that your relationship depends on this, I think it may actually help you when you do cycle again (any update on that?) and will certainly take the pressure off things for you.

Cath - don't feel bad about having a little time out yesterday - you're only human and you have a busy few months coming up.

Bhopes - hope your Mum's op goes well  

Sunnie - how are you doing?  

Kitty - glad to hear you're taking it easy - don't feel guilty about this either - apart from being pregnant itself I think the TWW is the best excuse in the world!. 

Rosex - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down, but I agree with Cath, I'm sure it is the hormones from the pill.  Did you manage to sort your drugs out in the end for your cycle?

 to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel x


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Ladies
Hope everyone is enjoying there weekends

Well ive been on the hunt for cheaper drugs and im absoluted gobsmacked, i found cyclogest 400mg box of 15 for 94p i need three boxes which isis are charging me £75 for how awful is that!!
im wondering if they can give me a part private prescription to get these else where? x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Rosex - can't see why the ISIS couldn't split the prescription for you (hope they don't charge for that) but that does seem VERY cheap to me - I am sure I paid around £15-20 per box of cyclogest when I last bought some privately.  Glad you are managing to save some money though by shopping around.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunnie -   sorry you're not able to go ahead with et this month, though ISIS are right to hold off if it's risky for you to get OHSS. How was the fertilisation? 

Kitty - how's the 2ww going? Hope you're not driving yourself too   yet. It sounds like the accupuncture is helping. 

Rachel - did you have a nice evening in with Choccie? 

Rosex  - they may charge you per prescription but ISIS will probably do it for you. If you're saving that much money it can be worth it. 

B - how did your mums op go? I hope she's recovering well now. It must be a relief for her to have had it now so you can focus on her recovery instead of constantly worrying about when she'll be going in.

When is your scan? It can't be long now?

Julia - are you recovered from your bug now? Hope so. 

Em - you ok? 

Stephyandmatt - hope you're ok too. 

Have had a busy weekend. It was apple day at the farm so the shop was really busy yesterday. Dh was at the football in the afternoon so I helped to cover it, and was pretty rubbish as I forgot a couple of orders   I'm at work now and it's looking like being a busy night as we don't have enough staff on. Ho hum. 

Had some good news on my way in. A very good friend who has been ttc for ages is 8 1/2 weeks pg. She's suffering badly from morning sickness poor thing but it's great news for her. Much as I'm chuffed for her though, on top of our other friend who's a few weeks ahead of her, I'm feeling v left behind on the ttc front again. Just need to continue getting my butt into gear for a referral, though we're unlikely to have time to think about it till after Xmas now. Will keep focussing on the positive that a good friend is happy though.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi cath im fine thanks just been quite busy latey. u will get there hun and it will b extra speical   .

just a quick question i work at the hospital and i was thinking about stoppin work while havin the treatment what does everyone think? as i just want to be relaxed and not stressed as work can be tuff at times and heavy. any advice welcome

every one i hope ur all well     xx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hiya all,

Sorry sorry for the delayed message for me.  

A bit much happened recently. Didn't want to worry you all. 

Well as you all know i had the egg collection last wednesday with 19 eggies, brilliant result, and the result of the estrogene level that had to postpone the TX. I'm feeling very good with that now. Was a bit double of course but glad they didn't took the risk, and thought about my health.

We got a call from Terry the day after that 12 eggies had been fertilized, and the day after there were still 12 fertilized, with 10 of them grade 1 and 2 of them grade 2. He was very pleased so were we. They now been frozen.

From wednesday ive been taking it easy until friday on saturday night, went to bed in the evening but just couldnt get to sleep was right awake then tried again and still up at 4am. Started to get a bit tired, wanted to sleep and just when i drifted off, I shook awake from not breathing it was sooo scary and every time i nearly fell asleep it happened again. Woke up Martyn and asked him to please watch over me until i was properly asleep in that time it happenend 3 more times. I and Martyn decided to go downstairs to try to chill out a bit. That was about 6.30 am, well basiccally we stayed up from that time for the rest of the day. Martyn called Isis and explained this and she wanted to see me the same day.

We had a scan and Julie was soo pleased to see that there was no fluid visible, cuz she expected to see that after our call to her.
So now knowing that nothing is going on and all is fine, since then it goes everyday a bit better. Although now i have to fill in a chart with ins and outs, fluidwise. And chart everything. Giving us both loads of laughs actually.

Today i had an appointment with dr. Kadva, was very nervous as Martyn couldnt join me this time. She explained what she saw on the day of the EC that there was fluid around my ovaries and basically decided from that time to postpone it only the result of the bloodtest comfirmed it even more. Glad i didnt know that on the day!!

Further the explanation about what going to happen next and she asked if we were ok with transferring back 2 embryos after the two cycles. And of course i said yes. Now we need to call Isis when i get the next bleed and i suppose they will do the rest.

After that i had a scan and Julie looked really pleased everything looks good even the lining she found brilliant. Ovaries are still a bit swollen and hanging but further good.

Another appointment is being made for next week Thursday for another scan with Ken, so as it goes now we slowly slide towards the next ET.

Tomorrow i have an appointment with Brenda SEaborn again. Am actually looking forward to that.

Sorry for writing to much and not mentioning any of it till now.


B - Did everything go ok with you mums op?  Hope you are ok apart from being sooo busy. I am totally agreeing now, with the idea of giving my bodie a bit of rest. -x-

Rachel - And did you enjoy last Saturday on your own? Hope you ok hun. -x-

Cath - Nice to hear you are really busy at the farm sounds like it was lovely. I totally understand that feeling you got about your friends. But your time will come too hun. Stay positive and dont let anyone take that away from you. -x-

Rosex - Good to see you shooping around for some good deals. Hope you are well. -x-

Stephy - I took my time off work even it was a volunteer job and it did help me personal. Others prefer to work. Its what you feel you have to do. But sitting at home might also trigger thoughts, doubts etc. and it depends on yourself how you deal with it. This is my opinion ofcourse other might say something else. Did you contacted Brenda yet? I'm going tomorrow. Wish you al the best. -x-

Kitty - Everyday am thinking of you. Am soo excited for you both. And cant wait to read you saying "Yes we preggers" -x-

Hope everyone else is ok.

Big thx for all the support from you all. Mwahhhhhhhhhhh all around

With love


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Sunnie glad everything went ok today with your appointment etc. Sorry you had all the  scary stuff with your breathing. Hope you're ok, enjoy your app with Brenda and keep relaxing 

Cath so hard when you hear about your friends. I'm actualy avoiding one of my heavily preg friends as all she does is moan about it and rub her belly. Soooooo annoying.Hopefully it will be your time soon. Sound s like you are really busy.

Rosex how are you. Feeling any better.

Bhopes hope you're ok and your mum too.

Stephy I have found it really difficult juggling work as i run a hair salon and clients can be very demanding. I ahve a new stylist who has been very helpful while i've been off for the last week but obvioously i'm paying out extra wages so trying not to stress too much about it  I do think the accupunture may have helped and some of the reflex that i had peviously. Good luck with your decisions.

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm still trying to relax but thinks getting back to routine more from om as have stuff to do. Mum been more helpful this tx.
Anyway, back to corrie. Take care all

kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How are you all?  Been a bit quiet in here the past few days. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

where has everyone gone?  I've been really busy the last few days so no chance to post and could barely find the thread!

Cath - Good news about your friend. I hope you manage to get a referral sorted out for more tx  though- I would expect even if you see your GP now you may have to wait a while before you get a referral to a clinic sorted.  Have you decided where you want to go this time - Bourne Hall?  You're doing well on the weight loss BTW  

Steph - I nearly always have the TWW off work during treatment, but it is a personal decision really.  I am not so sure that it makes a lot of difference (as have never got successfully pregnant!) and sometimes it can send you a bit   at home without work to distract you, but for me I have quite a stressful job so I think it is the best thing to stay relaxed and at home.  I also got my GP to sign me off sick on my last own egg cycle as I went to the ARGC in London so was going up there every day for blood tests and scans so couldn't have fitted it all around work otherwise, but I think with the ISIS if you live/work locally it is much easier to fit in.

Sunnie -    sounds like you have had a stressful time of it lately, but that is good that you have lots of lovely embies frozen.  How are you feeling now - did your scan go ok on Thursday?

Kitty - how are things going for you on the TWW - are you at the   stage yet  I'm glad your Mum is being more helpful this time too.

 to everyone else.  What is everyone up to this weekend?  I'm off to Bluewater in a mo as I need a new pair of boots but got paid yesterday so have to be very disciplined and resist buying anything else as I have to pay for my tx next month.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya Girls,
Sorry ive been a bit quiet lately, ive been down in portsmouth visiting my parents.
How is everyone getting on?
I am still on the pill and been suffering with terrible headaches and migraines to the point where i just couldnt stop crying last night :-(
ISIS are all paid up so i am waiting for my schedule to be sent to me, they said im due in for a baseline scan on the 3rd Nov and hope to start stimms on the 4th

Whats everyone doing this weekend? xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi rachael i dont go to isis i go barts in london so i will b doin a lot of travelin it would of been easier to go isis tho as its just up the road from me but i got sent to barts instead. 
hope everyone is well take care xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Hope you had a good weekend. 

Rachel - did you have fun shopping? Hope being good wasn't too difficult!

Stephy - I've done both with tx, taken time off and gone back. I think it all comes down to whether you'd feel more relaxed at home or if being busy would be better for you. 

Rose   you poor thing with the headaches. Have you spoken to ISIS about it as they might be able to offer you some advice or an alternative. 

Kitty - good luck with testing.   

Sunnie/Julia/Em/B/Rivka and anyone else I've forgotten. Hope you're all ok. 

I'm shattered after a really busy weekend. I had a lovely evening Friday catching up with friends then Saturday was down to Bucks for my sisters hen do. It was good fun, though I shouldn't have had the last few glasses of bubbly   Then it was straight back into work and now I'm back there again and off to do a choc party for a colleague afterwards. I'm really really looking forward to getting home tonight and then having a lie in tomorow. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Sorry for being awol for some time   Have had a rather full on week at work and then at the weekend we were away as DH did the GSR.  How is everyone?

Kitty - how you doing sweetie?  Hope the 2ww isn't sending you round the bend like it does me.  When do you test hon? x

Stephy - my GP has signed me off work for the 2ww as I commute to London so didn't want to have the hassle with the trains at that time.  I'd say do what ever you feel comfy with. 

Sunnie - how you doing petal? x

Rachel - Hope you had a good spree - and your DH didn't leave your shopping bags in a shop like mine!  Hope to catch up again soon. x

Cathie - sounds like your sister's hen do was a good laugh, nothing wrong in having a few glasses of bubbles to send her on her way  

Rosie - hope you're getting on ok too, how's puppy doing?

Thanks for all messages about mum, she's home now and doing ok (must be as I suspect she's ordering my step father about). She had to have two blood transfusions which was a worry but they've sent her home so they must be happy with her recovery.  Now it's up to her to keep exercising that knee to get it fully fit.

Righto, best get on (haven't done any work yet this morning!).  Hope you're all doing ok?

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girl's

Bhopes - puppy is a nightmare lol, other half has fallen in love with him but im getting quite stressed at the moment, just trying to remember he is a baby but having trouble training him arghhhh.

Well im still on pill i stop that in 2 days and hopefully have AF but i was wondering what happens if af doesnt arrive after ive stopped the pill?
Im still waiting for my schedule, its all paid up now so im getting inpatient waiting haha, but i think they said about starting stimms on 4th nov all being well at baseline scan on the 3rd.

Ive gotta admit ive been one moody cow lately and really depressed, im constantly worrying about what i am guna do if it doesnt work, and most thing im scared of is the IV Drip/cannula i hate them and have always had bad experiences with them
I'm also quite scared about EC i dont know what to expect but pain, i had a hysterosalpingogram last year to check tubes and that was the most traumatic thing thats ever happened to me and im so terrified that im going to feel that pain again, with either egg collection or transfer, 
any advice ladies? xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rose - poor you. None of this is easy. Tx can be delayed a bit if you haven't d/r fully by the scan but it is also possible to have a thin enough lining without a proper bleed so don't worry too much about that. As for the ec, you'll be out of it as the sedation is pretty good, and if you feel any pain jsut let them know and they'll up it a bit. You should talk to the cons about your fears onthe canula a decent time before ec so they can consider giving you something to relax you.I think I've heard of some of the ladies being given a mild sedative the night before to help relax them enough to get to ec. 

B - glad your mum is doing well. And congrats to Dh on finishing the GSR. Hope you can start to take it easier soon. 

must go, lots of chores to do and I really don't want to do any of them


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck kitty


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing? just wanted to wish Kitty lots of luck today .


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all!

Kitty - good luck today sweetie, am keeping everything crossed for you hon    

Rosex - Have a word with the nurses about your worries over the canula, I'm sure they'll put your mind at ease but it's good for them to know that you have concerns.  The chap who did mine was really good and he just chats to you so you don't know that he's done it as you're chatting away.  I was fretting too about not dring properly, I did find though that on the pill I didn't start to bleed to about 4 days after I stopped (on my schedule it said 2 days) so don't worry if the same happens to you, as Cath says they can keep you dring for longer. Hope that helps  

Cath - boo hiss to chores    Hope you've got an easier day today.

 to everyone else!    Hope you're all ok.

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm v frustrated now. I had in my head that I would go to my GP for a referral back to Dr Marfleet when I'd lost half a stone, so that by the time I see her I'll have lost a stone and got my bmi under 30. Now I've done that - which has taken me months - I can't get a GP appt  unless I go in the 8am bunfight every day. I'm currently embracing my inner Victor Meldrew "I don't believe it!!"   I know there's no urgency on the referral but I've been a little worried by persistent spotting over the past few cycles, which has got heavier this last week, so I wanted to get that looked into before my next period. Fingers crossed I can get in on a day I'm not too busy.

sorry for the me post. No-one else apart from dh knows about my referral target so I can't rant off to them.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cath - sending you lots of    .  I know what you mean about getting to see a GP.  I find it easier just to go to up to the reception when they open and book an appt there & then.  They don't like it but if you call you're in a queue forever and then they can't give you an appt so you have to ring the next day, when the same thing happens again.  It's important to have the spotting looked at though.  Do you still have to see Dr Marfleet?  Can't your GP refer you directly?  I thought they could under the new rules. Well done on losing half a stone! 

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I didn't realise that with referrals B. I will definitely ask. I suspect I'll get referred to Col Gen for another hycosy or worse to check out the spotting though. I'm really hoping that if we get a referral we will be in time for next years funding. We wouldn't be able to start very soon anyway because of all the stuff we have on but after Easter would be perfect.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Cath -    how annoying about the GP! I know our surgery says to call at 8am for an appointment the same day, maybe you could try this? 

B - very glad that your mum is on the mend.

Rachel - not long until your cycle now    

Hello and all the best to everyone else reading (sorry I've been coming here so rarely  )

Rivka x


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Schedule is here girls!!!
Start Gonal F injections on 4th Nov

up there for scans and blood tests
7th
9th
11th
13th
16th

Egg Collection 18th November
Blastocyst Transfer 23rd November
*TEST DAY 5/12/2009*

ARGHHHH it's all happening now.....anyone heard frpm kitty?? xxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bad news fron kitty im afraid she tested neg today but has got to re-test friday so hoping its a late implanter,thinking of u hunny lots of love.xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kitty -   so sorry it's not good news today though we'll keep   that Friday brings better news.  

Shelley - thanks for letting us know. How are you doing?


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Kitty, honey, sending you lots of       , like Cath will   that Friday brings better news  

Shelley - thanks for keeping us informed. Hope you're doing ok. 

Love n hugs to all 

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - hunny i do so hope and pray     that friday brings a different result for you - thinking of you    

B - how are you hunny?  

Cath - i hope you get an appointment through soon hun  

Gotta dash cos at work - sorry  

Love to all


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

yep bfn but retest tom, but not holding out much hope. Gutted.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Kitty, my heart goes out for you    Will still   for a late implanter.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Kitty - oh honey, I'm so sorry      Am really hoping that today brings better news. Thinking of you sweetie     x 

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - i have been thinking of you my love


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kitty - really hope you had better news today. 

What are you all up to for the weekend? I'm in the kitchen for the next week, not at work for nearly 3   It's daft but I had such a fun nightshift last night I'll miss it when I'm elbow deep in choc. We all brought different food in, so was very social and me and a friend had to go and deal with a VIP flight and met Bill Clinton who is a true gentleman. 

Anyway, I was awake enough on my way home to call the docs and managed to get an appt this afternoon. Good news is he will refer me on for more funded tx, bad news is he wants to wait until he's completed investigations into the spotting I've been having lately. I have an examination booked next week, a load of bloods to do and he's referring me for a sonogram (presume that's another hycosy   ) at the hospital. Initial suspcions are polyps. 

He also weighed me whilst I was there as I said I knew I had to lose another half stone before NHS tx could go ahead and even not knocking off as much for clothes as he did, my bmi according to their scales is 28.7 rather than over 30 as my scales say. I hate my scales, though will stick with them a little longer just to monitor how much I am losing each week.

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Ladies,

Any of you read in the papers today latest research that showed that IVF pregnancy are 50% higher if you lie still for 15 minutes after ET?

Not sure what the truth in that is or whether or not the ISIS now ask you to do this.  But I did 5 IVF transfers (all BFN) and on not one of them did I stay still for more than 5 minutes after transfer.  Think it is a bit difficutl when you are bursting for the loo.

Anyway thought it might be worth asking about if any of you are coming up for ET.

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

haven't managed to get on here for a few days as I've had a few late nights in work last week, but it has meant extra overtime and I'm slowly counting the days down now until we fly off to Brno (only 2 1/2 weeks) so not long until I get a break.  

Firstly, Kitty - I am so sorry that I missed your test date on here   and am even sorrier to read about your result    .  Thinking of you hun and hope that you are OK.

Steph - sorry I had forgotten you plan to cycle at Barts   - I guess then depending on how flexible your work will be travelling up there for scans and the other treatment it might be worth asking your GP if they would consider signing you off for all or part of your cycle

Bhopes - glad your Mum is home and doing OK.  How are you feeling?

Rosex - that is great that you have your tx plan through    - we really will be very close cycle buddies (except that I have a donor to do all the hard work!   ) as EC date for us is 19/11.  I seem to remember when I was on the pill prior to my ISIS cycle AF turned up about 2/3 days after stopping the tablets - I am sure you will be fine.  I also think that most people who I have read about recently having EC at the ISIS have found the pain relief there really good and I was not concious for my EC at all, so try not to worry - the NHS hycosy that I had a few years ago at the start of my investigations was by far the worse thing I have ever had too and I nearly fainted afterwards, so don't let that put you off. ET has always been completely painless for me as well - the worst thing is just being uncomfortable if you are told you have to keep a full bladder.

Cath - I'm really pleased you have got to see your GP at last and they will be referring you for the NHS funding .  Sounds like he is being really thorough to get the spotting sorted out first too - hope that it is nothing serious   and that is good that you can start the investigations really quickly.  Well done on the weight loss too (those GP scales sound good as well!)   - I don't know how you have done it when you are around all those lovely chocs all day!

Sam2007 - good to hear from you.  Thanks for the tip on lying still for 15 mins after ET - can you tell me what paper you read it in?  How are you doing as well?  Can't believe DD2 is nearly 1 now!

Shellie - how are you, hun? I saw on ** you have left your job - what a massive decision for you and I hope things are going well    .

Sunnie - how are things for you at the moment?

Well - hi to everyone I have missed - hope you are OK too,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - I saw it in a couple of papers. This is a link to one of them:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1223986/Women-going-IVF-told-lie-feet-boost-conception-50.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Sam   - will have a look at that, Rachel.


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I have just joined this sight but I am not new to TTC.  DH and I have been trying for over a year to conceive but nothing had been happening.  We thought it was to do with my longish cycles.  I went to see my gp at about 6 months in as i was told when i was a teenager by a previous doctor that because of my long cycles i would need help conceiving.  I told my new doctor this and he refused to do anything until a year even though i told him this.  Well we waited a year and by this time had moved gp again!  This gp sent us both for tests, i had ultrasound and bloods and DH had sperm test.  

We got our results on Monday 26th October which showed that everything is fine with me but that DH has no sperm whatsoever present in his semen.  We were absolutely devasted.  DH and I have never had children together or separately and our gp knows this.  However he says that at the moment the nhs are unlikely to even fund the tests DH needs to find out what is causing his no sperm problem let alone any further treatment.  He said he will refer us and see what happens but we are not holding out much hope.

We have contacted the ISIS centre in Colchester and we have an appointment this thursday with a nurse.  Can anyone tell me what to expect when we go?  What happens after this?  Any guidance would be appreciated.  How long after seeing the nurse will anything else happen?  

Thank You 

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

CS25~ Didn't want to read and run. So sorry ur GP hasn't been much help to you   When we went to isis it all happened pretty quick tbh, We cycled within 3 months of our first appt but every case is different i guess. I hope they can help you. Wishing you luck on the ttc rollercoaster   

Sam~ Thanks for the article  

Rachel~ Not long now!! Good luck for ur cycle hunny   

Cath~ Good news on gp reffering you   Hope he gets to the bottom of the spotting for you quickly too  

Kitty~ So sorry about ur results  

Sam xXx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Kitty - sending you lots of      honey, thinking of you x

CS25 - welcome to the ISIS thread. So sorry your GP hasn't been helpful   they do make me mad.  Did he/she mention going to see a urologist?  We had to do that for my DH as we had very very low count and they were able to do some investigations into the cause which resulted in two varicolcele ops. Whilst we don't have brilliant numbers now there has been an improvement so think the ops did help overall. Maybe they can do the some investigations for you? Hope that helps, keep us posted on how you get on and we're all here to help if you have any questions.  

Cath - glad your GP can refer you, that's brilliant news!  I think it's good to get the referral under way as, depending on which clinic you choose, there maybe a waiting list there.  Really hope that the investigations come round quick and they can sort out the spotting for you.    

Rachel - corr, really not long to go now.       Keeping everything crossed for you.  If you fancy meeting up for a cuppa before you go, would be lovely to see you x

Sunnie - you ok hon? x

Hello to both Sams!  Lovely to hear from you, hope you're both doing ok.

Am doing ok. Had quite bad tummy cramps last week - really sore along my knicker line - so     that everything is still ok.  Am off to see GP tomorrow so hopefully she can put my mind at ease  

Love n hugs to all,

Bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girls how is everyone doing?
Anyone up at ISIS this week?
Im there 2mrw for baseline scan and then again on saturday for first scan and blood test as i start the dreaded injections on weds Gonal-F
XXXX


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Bhopes 

No the gp didnt mention anything about seeing a urologist.  He just said we needed further investigation and that he would refer us but doubted we would get funded.  I am going to see him again tomorrow for an asthma assessment so am going to ask whether he has heard anything.  

We have a private appointment on thursday at ISIS to see the nurse to start things going down the private route.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

CS25 - Welcome to the thread - I am  so sorry to read your news - I am not suprised this came as a shock for you and DH.  I am afraid I can't give you loads of advice about what to expect in your case as for us it is me that all the problems are with, but I would say that your GP really does not sound very helpful and although it will be good for you to get an opinion at the ISIS on what tx is available, I would take your GP's advice with a pinch of salt and it might still be worth you and DH holding off tx until you can find out what you could get done on the NHS.  Infertility treatment can be very expensive and if there are any tests/investigations/tx your DH can get done on the NHS I would look into this first.  Good luck with your appointment though  

Rosex - good luck with your baseline tomorrow and starting your Gonal F     - I have previously been on Gonal F and really found the injecting pen very easy to use and not very painful at all, so no need to dread it hun.

Bhopes - thanks for the offer of a cuppa  - will def be in touch to arrange something before I go.

Well I have finally reached another milestone and started my HRT this morning - probably good news for DH methinks as although I haven't had any 'physical' side effects of the depot to down reg me, I've been feeling very hormonal and irritable since AF arrived last week - lets hope the happy hormones kick in soon, eh!  I also managed to sort out a swine flu injection today at work (luckily working for the NHS I'm able to get this early) - was in a bit of a dilemma about whether to have it, but figured that it is probably better to have it now when I am definitely not pregnant than worry about catching it later if I do ever get that BFP!

Anyway better go, 
will try and pop back on later in the week,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all!

Rosex - good luck today! Hope baseline goes well and you get the go ahead to start the stimms    

CS25 - I would definitely ask your GP to see if they can investigate a cause. We did have a wait to see a urologist but when we did it was a relief to be told a reason.  Hope your GP can help, if not is there another GP you can see in your practice? 

Rachel - Yay!!  Bring on the happy hormones    I'm sure they'll kick in soon.  That's good news about the swine flu jab - I completely forgot to ask GP this morning about it   - but I think you're right to have it done now before transfer.  Sending you lots of      and am keeping everything crossed for you. x

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well Girls

Had my first Gonal-F injection tonight, i cried like a little girl, my poor fiance felt so bad and was shaking!

but we done it and i didnt feel a bloody thing so i feel like a right numpty haha.

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Rosex - well done -     - next milestone out of the way - I told you it didn't hurt!

Bhopes - I forgot to ask - how did it go at your GP - did she reassure you about those cramps?

Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. Hope you're all well. 

Rosex- well done on getting through the first jab. It's the hardest by far, but you'll soon be wondering what you were worried about! I found even on the second and third cycles that the first jab was scary but after that you get into a routine. 

B - how are you enjoying your pg at the mo?

Lisa - are you enjoying your maternity leave? Do you have a date for your c section or are they waiting till you go into labour naturally?

Rachel - hope the "happy hormones" are kicking in. 

CS25 - welcome to the group. I'm surprised your gp gave you such a decided opinion on funding. It may be that any op to overcome the sperm issue may not be covered but I can't believe they would write you off completely for anything else. The consultant you see will be in a better position to advise on what is available. Good luck with it all.

Sam2007 - thanks for the article. I used to ask if it was worth staying still and they always said, oh no, not a problem so it's interesting to read that opinions are changing. That said, I was sedated for my et's so was flat out for a while after anyway  

How are your girls?

SamM - how are you at the mo?

Rivka - hope you're ok. 

Em/Julia/JoJo - how are you all? Hope the weight losses are continuing well and you're over your bugs.

Hello to anyone I've missed. 

Not much new from me. I've been pretty much chained to the choc machine the past week in a mad scramble to get ready for Masterchef Live. I've passed my 1000 bar target, just the fiddly bits to do once we get back from the wedding. My sis kindly left it till Monday to let me know what favours she wanted which put me in a bit of a spin. Thankfully I talked her into having half the number of chocs and my aunt has taken them all off to package for me. Now we're so close I'm beginning to look forward to it finally. 

I was supposed to be going back to the docs this morning for an examination but af arrived late so I've changed the appt for two weeks time when it will be much pleasanter all round. Still need to find the time to get to the hospital for blood tests but I'll try that early one morning next week so the results get back soon.

lunch is calling. Have a good weekend.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello all, I'm more of a lurker than a poster on this forum, but I just thought that I would share a bit of news about Isis, which I only found out when I went in for a stimming scan yesterday (there are notices up around the clinic, which definitely weren't there at baseline scan on Sunday!)
As of Monday, Isis is now part of Bourn Hall clinic (nr Cambridge), and will be known as Bourn Hall Colchester. It's obviously a deal which has been going through for a while, but is only official now. It means that they will be able to treat NHS-funded patients again - I think that they lost the NHS contract to Bourn Hall relatively recently, and now the 2 clinics will be able to share the NHS work between them, which will work better for everyone. 
I wonder how long it will be before the fees schedules are brought in line....  And whether anything much will change on a day-to-day basis?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for that news nismet. Isis did lose their NHS contract a few months ago, although those already treated there who wished to continue were allowed to do so. It will be interesting to see if the treatments/protocols/staff change much.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Cath, not doing bad thanks   Enjoying the winter chill and cosying up in front of the fire   You are a very good sister for sorting ur sis favours out at such short notice   Sorry to hear AF was late.... mine was 3wks late this month     

Nismet~ Thanks for the info, will have to have a nosy at it as hoping to cycle there again in may  

Rachel~ Great news on the HRT, hope the happy relaxed hormones kick in soon  

Well today was Isabelles 1st Birthday   What a crazy quick year it's been   Going to take myself off to bed in a bit as i'm shattered, having such a late AF has really thrown me off this month  

Sam xXx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on to wish everyone a good weekend - unfortunately DH and I will be staying in both evenings as our poor chocs is just terrified of all the fireworks and we've had to give him a sedative from the vets again - at least it is only once a year, eh?
Good news is I am feeling much better on the HRT, thanks for asking everyone   - think DH is pleased too  

SamOTM - a very belated   for Isabelle - has it really been a year since you had her?  That has gone so quickly.

Cath - is your sister's wedding this weekend?  Hope you have a great time if it is and also that the Masterchef Live goes well for you.  I think you can get blood tests quite early on in the morning (something like 7.30 am I think) at the NHS walk in centre on Turner Rd if it is difficult fitting in with the hospital times.

Nismat - that's really interesting info on the ISIS and I think that will be good news for some people on here who were otherwise faced with a long travel to have their tx.

Hello to everyone else, had better go now,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Forgot to say yesterday Nismat - hope your cycle is going well     - let us know how you get on - do you have EC next week?


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey ladies well had first blood test and scan today..
Just waiting for a phonecall about blood test and whether the doseage of gonal-f will be changed, ive only been on it since weds and i already have some dominant follicles i don't know if thats good or bad??
But i start centrotide tomorrow morning.
Im starting to feel a few niggles and a little bit of discomfort already i dont know if thats normal or not, me and df are trying to take things one day at a time to to stop me from getting too hormonal im quite emotional still but i dont really know how i am suppose to react??

How is everyone doing?? xxxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Rose, I already had a couple of dominant follicles at my first scan (they've continued to be the front runners, although I've got a group of smaller ones growing steadily too). 

Happy 1st Birthday to Isabelle - it's amazing just how quickly the time goes! I was rubbish and didn't write down any of the milestones/fill in a baby book. Really regret it now!

Rachel, thanks for asking after my progress   I'm actually doing way better than I ever expected. I've now got 7 follies (another one appeared out of nowhere between scans on Friday and this morning!), measuring 14mm, 12mm, 9mm, 7.5mm and three at 6mm. Although they are essentially in 2 groups size/maturity wise, so I know we're extremely unlikely to get that number of mature eggs, I still never imagined that I would get 7 follies after such a poor response last cycle, plus my low AMH level. Lining is at 8mm, so apparently at the moment we're still heading for EC next Monday. Which means I will need some more drugs (the private prescription only allowed enough drugs for 8 days of drugs after 1st stimming scan, and I'll need an extra 2 days worth of Cetrotide to get as far as Monday. I am squeezing every last drop out of my 900iu Puregon cartridges though, and think that I should only need to buy 200iu extra, instead of another 900iu. I have to keep checking my calculations though!). Think I'll have to get them direct from the clinic this time, at their much higher prices!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

hiya, had another scan today, starting to get uncomfortable now tho,
i had noticed that i need another 2 days worth of cetrotide as only had 7 doses and need to take until next tuesday egg collection on weds 18th.
how is everyone getting on? 
I havent had the chance to bump into anyone at ISIS yet :-( im there again on weds & friday xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Rosex and Nismat - brilliant news that your cycles are both going well and sending lots of   to you both, although Nismat it is a shame you have to buy the Puregon at the expensive ISIS prices  .  I bought all my meds from Ali at Fazleys on my last o/e cycle who used to send out his medication by guaranteed next day delivery, so I guess if you can get a script quick, you might still have time to organise it, although I am not sure if he still accepts faxed prescriptions so you might need to allow time to post it too, which is not good with the postal strike being on and off at the moment!

Rosex - I'm at the ISIS next Monday morning 9.15 for my lining scan (need to check this is OK before I fly out to Brno) so I don't know if you or Nismat are around then? (I don't know what time your EC is Nismat).  Hopefully I might bump into one of you though  

 to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Hope you're all doing ok!

Nismat - that's really interesting news about ISIS, get's them round losing the NHS contract I guess. I wonder if there will be a change of staff/consultants?  Also I wonder whether Bourn do more testing/more open to immune issues so will (the old) Isis follow suit?  Will be interesting to watch! Will we change the name of this board too? Sounds like you're doing well in this cycle, sending you lots of      for your EC.  Keep us posted how you get on.  

Rosex - sounds like you're doing well on your stimming      Double check on your cetrotide, I thought I hadn't enough compared to my schedule but when I checked again it was all ok.  Hope you get on ok on Weds & Fri.

Rachel - sending you lots of        for this cycle.  Hope you have a good scan on Monday too.  Will be thinking of you x

Cath - sounds like you've had lots on, when is the Masterchef show?  Sounds very intriguing - will there be many celebrity chefs there?  Hope you're doing ok.

 to everyone else!  Hope you're all doing ok.  

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

*Rosex * - I was in Isis yesterday, and am in on Weds/Friday too! 11.30am both days - how about you? It looks like out schedules are only a couple of days apart  Funny how we look like we are both 2 days short of Cetrotide though (they also forgot to prescribe my Cyclogest)... however, the clinic has been great about doing individual prescriptions for my drugs to make sure that I don't end up with wasted drugs (in case we had to abandon part way through, after the history of last cycle), so I'm not complaining. Of course on short protocol, it all has to be pretty flexible anyway doesn't it, as there's less "control" than with long protocol. Did the scan show good results yesterday?

*Rachel*, I've been getting my drugs in batches from the lovely Ali at Fazeley too, he really is a star. It has saved a lot of money overall (despite delivery charges each time), so if I were to have to get the last couple of bits from Isis, it wouldn't be _too _ bad. He's happy to accept e-mailed scans of the prescriptions from me thankfully (which he has verified with Isis, and I post the original scripts as back-up), and every delivery has come early on next day delivery. Another lot coming tomorrow! If I definitely do need more cetrotide/Puregon after tomorrow's scan, then as long as Isis can get me a final prescription signed then and there, I've now worked out that I could still get them from Ali in time, and save yet more money 
Fingers very crossed that your lining scan on Monday shows that you are good to fly out to Brno  
I've no idea what time EC would be - it hasn't been discussed yet! I'll ask the lovely Fiona tomorrow for some slightly firmer plans, especially as we will need to organise child care for Toby.

*Bhopes * - I had a brief-ish chat with Fiona last Weds about the changes, she didn't imply that anything much would be changing, just that it made everything more secure for both staff and patients (I got the impression that they were struggling a bit since losing the NHS contract, whereas Bourn Hall couldn't cope with the number of NHS patients they were getting, so it will make it much better on both sides to share the work out - and as Rachel said, easier travelling for people around here who can get the NHS funding). 
How is the pregnancy going?

*Cath * - hope all goes well at the Masterchef Live show on Friday!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quicky to say hello whilst I wait for the printer to churn out more labels. The past few days have been a rollercoaster. The wedding was great. My sister looked lovely and was v happy. Had a great time catching up with family but I developed an abcess in my gum overnight on Friday so by the end of the wedding breakfast I was in agony and ended up having to put ice on my face all evening to calm the swelling. That helped but it got worse again on the way home so we diverted to Peterborough walk in centre where I got some antibiotics. Those, and a big needle have started the recovery but I still feel rough as hell. 

Choc prep is going pretty well despite the printer playing up and me dropping things cos I'm too tired. If any of you fancy popping along to the show I may have some half price vouchers. Friday evening it stays open late I think for a cheaper ticket. Lots of celeb chefs I imagine though they are usually swamped so I won't be able to stalk James Martin again. Well not very easily anyway  

Nismat/Rosex - sounds like everything is going well with the stimming.   for it to carry on that way. 

Rachel - good luck with your scan. 

B - is your bump starting to develop now? 

Right, labels done. Have to deliver a few bits locally then help dh out in the shop as he's got new staff starting today. Hopefully that will help ease a lot of the pressure he's had lately. Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Cath -



> B - is your bump starting to develop now?


Wish it was... said to DH about it this morning and he said I don't have a spare tyre any more it's a tractor tyre!  Am hoping a proper bump comes along soon! Sounds like you have been in the wars with your abcess, glad you're on the mend though and you were able to see your sister get married & catch up with your family. Hope the foodie show goes well - reckon it will be a busy one! Have you heard any more from your GP about referral or going to CGH? x

Nismat/Rosex - hope your scans go well today   

Am doing ok (I think/hope) - we've got a midwife appt next week and if that's all ok I think we'll try to relax about things and get on with thinking about Crimbo... just don't know when I'm going to get any shopping done, think it will have to all be vouchers or online this year!

Anyhoo, best get on with work. Love n hugs to all



Bx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all,

RAchel hope your lining scan goes ok, Not long now, keeping everthing crossed for you.

Bhopes how many weeks  are you now? Your bump will prob pop out overnight and you'll wake up one morning and think "where did that come from" 

Rosex hope you get drugs sorted. I had a panic re having enough drugs too, all adds to the stress which you don't need. Not long til ec, you'll be fine.

Nismat hope your ec goes well. You must be pleased with the progress if you had a poor response last time. Were you on short protocol this time?

Cath sorry you had bad gum, hope you're feeling better. Glad the wedding went well.

Angel how are you?

Little Mo everything ok with you and the boys?

Sunnie hope you are ok. Catch up with you soon.

Not much from me...I'm up and down all the time. Joined slimming world again last night as have put on loads of weight, feeling sorry for myself stuffing too much choc 

Off to see Jayne Macdonald tonight  It was my mum's b day pressie and i thought i'd better go with her!

Hi to everyone i've missed

kittyx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Another good scan today, all 7 follies are continuing to grow at a steady rate. After my scan on Friday, and depending on the oestradiol result, they will decide whether to concentrate on the larger 2 follies and have EC on Monday, or risk waiting for Wednesday EC in the hope that the smaller ones will all continue to grow (which of course they may not!). I keep hoping that some of the smaller ones will catch up with the bigger ones, but none seem to be surging ahead. 
@ Kitty, yes, short protocol this time - 3 weeks down-regging last time seemed to just completely put my ovaries to sleep for good! Fiona was very pleased with progress today, she joked that it's one in the eye for Gidon who basically recommended that we probably shouldn't even bother trying short protocol as he thought my response wouldn't be any better!

Rosex, I think we must just keep missing each other in Isis - but if you saw a slightly flustered looking woman accompanied by a small noisy boy, then that's me and Toby


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning!

Nismat - glad your scan went well yesterday      and hope you get good blood results back.  Do you have a preference for which day for EC? x

Rosex - hope you got on ok too, when's your EC scheduled for?    

Kitty - lovely to see you post again hon.  Take each day as it comes sweetie sending you lots of   . Hope to catch up with you soon and give you proper hugs. x

Rachel - good luck for Monday      Am sure all will be fine. Keeping everything crossed for you x

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you're all doing ok - very nearly the weekend!   

love n hugs

Bx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Luckily for me, Jane Macdonald concert was cancelled, she had a migrane! Mum was disappointed tho! Did get to have a bit of a heart to heart with my mum tho and talked about lots of things i wouldn't normally talk about with her. Kind of self councelling. 
Went to dh band rehearsal tonight for gig on the 10th dec and i find it makes me not think about things for an hour or so, good therapy.

 To those stimming, hope you're feeling ok.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Quick update: I've got EC at 9am Monday   
I'll probably only get 2 eggs at best, as the 2 groups seem to be moving further apart. They measured 20.4mm and 17.7mm, while the next 5 measured between 12.2mm and 9.6mm (and then another 2 little ones at 6 and 7mm). 
But when we started this cycle, 2 eggs was really the best we were hoping for, so if that's what we get, it's still good. It's going to be nerve-wracking hearing the outcome though, and then hoping/waiting for fertilisation news!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello,
have finally had a chance to catch up with you all following a mad week in work - on countdown though as I am only in Monday and Tuesday and then have two and a half weeks off - can't wait!

Nismat - glad to hear everything is going OK for you - sorry that your smaller follies have not caught up yet but will   that they get a wiggle on over the weekend and sending you loads of     on Monday for EC. Whatever happens though it only takes one so will keep everything crossed for you.  Will look out for you on Monday in the waiting room too as will aim to get there for 9 myself - hopefully you will recognise me from my profile pic so please say hello!

Rosex - how are you getting on?  Do you have a date for EC yet? - have been thinking of you and hope all is going well    .

Cath - glad that your sister's wedding went well but what bad timing to get an abcess  .  I hope you are getting better now and that all is going well today (and maybe the odd sighting of James Martin   ).

Bhopes - a big   to DH for saying you have a tractor tyre bump !!!  I thought you looked lovely when I last saw you and reckon you will soon have a bump to be proud of.  Hope that your midwife apt next week goes well    .

Kitty - sorry to hear you are up and down at the moment and sending you big hugs    .  Do you have a follow up arranged at the ISIS? I've not heard of Jane MacDonald but it sounds like things worked out with the show being cancelled.

Sunny - was lovely to chat to you on ** the other day - hope you are OK.

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello ladies, I've been over at the St. Bart's page for a little while as that is where we were due to be referred, but now that ISIS can do NHS IVF again we have asked for our papers to be sent back to Colchester so hopefully we'll be going to ISIS instead.  I rang them today and they said they've been allowed to do NHS since 1 November.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Rachel, will definitely look out for you, but we've been told to arrive by 8.30am, so I may well be downstairs getting ready for theatre by 9am!  

Hi there Lougla; it looks like good news for you that Isis (now officially Bourn Hall Colchester) can treat NHS IVF patients again. Bourn Hall Cambridge, which had been awarded the NHS contract earlier this year, has just bought Isis and so now both centres can do the NHS work. Much less travelling for those in the Colchester area!


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya Girls
Hope everyone is doing well?
Got a question for the ladies who have a had egg collection at ISIS, just wondered how good the painkillers and sedatives are?
Im getting really quite worried im going to feel pain during the procedure, so be honest if you felt anything? experience stories would be fab  xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Rosex - don't worry - when I had IVF at the ISIS for my 3rd go, the pain relief was excellent - I had previously only had IVF under general anaesthetic which the ISIS do not do, so I was also worried, but when they saw how anxious I was when I went in, they must have upped my dose as I was completely knocked out and cannot remember anything.  I am sure you will be fine - is your EC tomorrow then?  Sending you lots of     if it is.

Nismat - Oh - that will be a shame if I miss you (depends on how organised they are when you arrive I guess?) but I hope all goes well     and have all crossed for tomorrow.

Lougla - that is great you are now able to have your tx locally - good news you found out about the changes so you were ale to get the referral changed.  Hope this is a good start for you!   

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

rosex The 1st time I had ec i was out of it completely but had some uncomfortable pains after, the 2nd time i was awake but felt nothing and didn't really have any pain after. No pain killers needed. I think everyone is different but i believe Aban i quite gentle. Richard the aneathetist is lovely. He's the younger of the 2.Hope you et on ok x

Nismat hope your ec goes well tom.  

Rachel hope scan goes well. What day do you fly out? Everything crossed for you. x

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. We spent all of today having a sort out as we have ordered some new wardrobes. I'm such a horder.  

Speak soon xx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks ladies youve put me at ease a bit, is it Aban that does it then?
I always assumed it was terry, i was getting worried that i wasnt going to have any female company in there... i hope there will be

Im trying to get hold of some emla cream aswell as i am a wuss and hate cannulas they always seem to have problems finding a vein :-(
I am not feeling to hopeful at the moment, my follicles weren't quite at size on friday and im worried that there has been no improvement cause i havent felt any movement or any more discomfort i really hope they have grown over the weekend, i just want EC over and done with now.
Got an appt at 11.30 tomorrow for another scan, blood tests and hopefully find out time of egg collection and when to do the hcg injection  
I've been looking at baby stuff today, and already found the pram i want i nearly brought it today and put it on the credit card but i held back lol

How's everyones weekend been? xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Sorry I've not been on for a few days - went to Mum's to see how she's doing after her knee op and she's hobbling around fine (took me by surprise!).

Rachel/rosex/nismat - good luck for your scans and for your EC today.  Sending you all lots of        

Rosex - try not to worry about the pain relief, I know it's easier said than done, but they are very good at ISIS.  I don't remember much at all from either of my two EC's and Richard is very good at putting the canuala thingy in.  My last EC I felt so ok that DH and I went out for lunch afterwards!  I was ravenous mind and we didn't have anything in the house.  Do let them know if you that you have these worries though. Also, your follies will keep growing and I think the HCG trigger might give them a final push. Good luck! x

Kitty - glad you had a good heart to heart with your mum      It's good to let things out.  Will you have a follow up? It's lovely to have a sort out now & then... fancy coming to do mine as I'm a hoarder too! x

Cath - hope you had a fab weekend! x

Sunnie - hope you're doing ok sweetie x

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you all had good weekends, wasn't the weather awful!  Am sitting at work with my socks drying on the radiator having got soaked on the way to the station this morning.    

Lots of   to everyone!

Bx (with cold tootsies )


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope that both *Rachel * and *Rosex * had good news at their scans this morning 

We had a totally amazing result from EC - Aban was only expecting to get 2, maybe 3 eggs if we were lucky, but we got 7!! So much better than anyone expected, although of course we can't know at this stage if they were all sufficiently mature. But Terry didn't give any indication of any immediately obvious issues, when he popped in to see us during recovery. So now we wait for tomorrow's phone call about fertilisation.....   

Rose - Richard was very good at putting in the canula. Of course it's not particularly pleasant, but he managed it very quickly. Concentrate on breathing deeply to stop your body tensing up too much, but of course also let him know that you're nervous about it. I was awake and chatting to them throughout the procedure, which I wasn't expecting, as I was completely out on my previous EC - they can obviously vary the dosage as needed, so again talk to him about your concerns. Good luck!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop, I did a long old post earlier from my phone and it's not posted   

nismat - that's fantastic news. Sending you lots of   and   for plenty of action in the lab of lurve tonight. 

Rose/Rachel - I hope your scans went well. 

B - glad your mum is on the mend nicely. Hope the socks have dried out now. 

Hello to everyone else, hope you've had a good weekend. 

We had a poor weekend as it took a huge amount of effort and our takings were significantly down on last year which was a big shame. Trying to look on the bright side I did get to enjoy the bits of the show the visitors see as we had more time, and I'm well ahead for the next show in ten days. 

On tx front I had an ultrasound at the hospital this morning. I nearly forgot, and had breakfast, before dh reminded me and we dug out the letter that said to fast. Oops! They said to go in anyway though. It didn't take long for them to decide an internal scan was needed so our old friend the dildo cam came out to play. The doctor didn't say anything to me about what he saw, though the odd comment like, that's not good, worried a little, and he said to the nurse that he could see a suspected polyp measuring 7x9mm. I have a doctors appt on Thursday morning so I should get the proper results, and the ones from my blood tests, back then but I did a little net research and it looks like I'll need a hysteroscopy or d&c to check it out further and/or remove the polyp. Hopefully once that is done the GP will send my referral for funding off as we're already working on plans to reorganise our lives so we have more time and less stress. 

Right, must go as a nap and a snuggle with my dogs are calling before dh gets home from work. 

take care all

Cathie x


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hellooo
Well my folly's definatly did grow over the weekend, biggest one being 22.5mm
So EC is wednesday just waiting for a phone call for the time to do HCG and for what time egg collection will be and also to make sure my E2 levels arent over what they should be as i had a lot of follicles my ovaries were actually right next to each other because of how big they have got.
i've told them my worrys of how nervous i am,
Hopefully will have Boris the Blasto on board soon yay!!

Hope everyone is ok

Nismat i hope EC wasnt too painful for you and your having a nice rest tonight x


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Cathie - when I had hysteroscopy I was told that if they saw a polyp they would get rid of it then and there and not resort to a D&C. Hope you get more information when you see the doc on Thurs. Well done on monving forward towards the referral. And especially good news on you and DH planning less stress  

Rachel - hope your scan was fine today

Rosex - good news about your follies, lots of luck for your ec  

Nismat - hope ec went ok  

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Nasmit - that's brilliant news on your EC.  Will be     that you get a lovely call from Terry in the morning    Rest up now x

Rosex -   Glad everything went well & it's full steam ahead for EC!  Sending you lots of     and tomorrow is your drug free day.  Good luck!

Cath - Yep socks are dry now, just hope my boots are too!   Sorry this weekend didn't go as you had hoped but as you say you're ready for your coming shows so hope you can take a little bit of a breather now.  Am sorry your hospital appt wasn't much fun.    I'm sure a polyp can be removed and hopefully you can start tx again. x

Rachel - how did you get on hun?  Not sure if you'll have a chance to get on here before you go but am thinking of you and sending lots of     x

Best get on now and sign off for today.

 to all

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone havent been on here for a while hope ur all ok

bhopes,hope ur bump is growing nice and big  

cath,nice to see ur getting on the ban wagon again. 

nismit,hello sweetie hope ur ok and ec went well,lovely to see u the other day. 

hi everyone else looking forward to seeing some of u that can make it on the 24th.
well my main reason for posting is that we went pout to athens secretly on the 26th of october and im pregnant im 5 weeks today and everyday is scarey my first scan is on the 26th of november and i just hope and pray we see one or two love heart beats.still getting lots of cramps but just hope and pray thats things growing.this has been a long time coming and i just pray the mext 8 months go well.
well hello to everyone hope ur all ok.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - congratulations!!! That's fantastic news. Your blood levels look nice and strong too. Everything crossed for your scan to show you everything you've dreamed of. 

Rose - hurrah! Hope the hcg goes ok. 

Rivka - lovley to see you Hun. I suspect they will do a hysteroscopy but the web research I did gives d&c as an option too. 

I really must get on with some jobs now  though will probably lurk a bit longer to see if there's any news from rachel


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Helloo Ladies 
I need some advice on the HCG shot, my dp is getting a bit worried as he has read the leaflet and it says that when you put the injection in you have to pull back a bit to see if any blood comes out?
So he is really confused now, also does it definatly have to be in the leg?

xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are all OK, just wanted to say how pleased I am for Shelley and DH! Sending loads of   

Rosex86 - I would say yes to the thigh the trigger always caused irritation to me red patch and a bit sore just go in the outer thigh and I never pulled back personally just did it like all the others just in the leg - good luck!

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations Shelley - that is amazing news    so pleased for you both  

Rosex - don't worry about drawing back on the syringe... it's old school in case you hit a vein but you won't so don't worry, they changed the rules a while ago. I think I gave myself the shot into my tummy cos I decided it would hurt less there!

nismat - congratulations on your EC - brilliant news. Fingers crossed it all goes well in the lab of love tonight    

Hi to everyone else... it's been a while hey?! I should be at the ,eet on the 24th so see some of you there


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just done HCG Injection in my outta thigh and it really hurt, i balled like a baby and made DP feel really bad, then we realised the clock we were going by was 10mins late so quickly paniced as we had done it 10mins early and rang the emergency number but she said 10 mins is fine, was really panicing that we had messed it up.
feel silly now that i cried so much xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Just heard from the clinic, an hour earlier than I was expecting, and it's great news from the lab of luuurve  4 out of our 7 eggs have fertilised! That's more than we got for Toby (when we had 3 out of 5 fertilise, but only 2 made it to transfer).

WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!

This is such unbelievably good news, especially given the very low expectations of this cycle. Of course we're not as far as embryo transfer yet, but I'm so happy at how it's going   

They're going to book me in a provisional slot for ET tomorrow, but we'll only use it if there's a clear difference between the 4 embryos in the morning. If they're all looking the same, then we'll develop them further - possibly even take them as far as blastocysts, which I never imagined would be possible for us (apparently they will go for blasts with as few as 4 embryos, if they all seem strong contenders).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rose*, sorry to hear that the trigger injection was so painful and worrying - I've always found that Pregnyl is the most painful of any of the injections that I've had. I hope that you can enjoy your drug free day without getting too anxious about tomorrow. It sounds like you're probably pretty uncomfortable with your ovaries being that swollen - make sure that you're drinking lots and lots of water!

*Shelley*, it's so wonderful to see you officially announcing your pregnancy, I'm delighted to see those encouraging blood levels   I felt very privileged to be one of the first to know, even though obviously it was a complete coincidence bumping in to you & Greg at the clinic the other week when you were in for a blood test, but it was great to hear that your secret Athens trip had been such a success, as I know just how long you've been trying/hoping for a baby (for the rest of you reading, I may be a relative newcomer to this board, but Shelley was my hairdresser back when I was trying for Toby, so we swapped stories of TTC disappointment way back then). I'll keep everything very crossed for a trouble-free 8 months for you  The cramps that you are getting are very normal - it doesn't stop it being worrying of course, but it's the uterine muscles relaxing, ready for growth.

*Cathie*, sorry to hear about the polyp - I hope that it's straightforward to remove it ASAP.
What a shame that all the work for the show didn't reap great rewards, but I hope that it means that you can have an easier time of it this week.

Hoping that *Rachel's * scan yesterday showed a good lining


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya
I'm feeling a tad better today, poor darren i think i traumatised him last night with me screaming and crying, he felt so bad :-(
Anyone want a king charles puppy!! he is driving me mad today he is so naughty!

Starting to feel quite nervous about tomorrow now, i sent out a begging plea to nurses on my staff noticeboard for Emla cream.
Im sat here watching portlands babies at the moment, such a fun filled day for me 

Hope everyone is feeling okxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi rosex there is a cream called amitop that u can get from the chemist i doubt i spelt it right tho lol but that numbs the area i have used it wiv all my tattoos and wen ive has to have canulas it does work hope tis helps


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh Shelley that's brilliant news!!!! I'm so pleased for you honey!  You've made my day honey.  Make sure you keep resting up now and look after yourself. Those numbers do look good! Are you feeling any pg symptoms? x

Nismat - fantastic news on your embies!     they keep growing big & strong for you x

Rosex - well done on getting the HCG trigger done, it is a nightmare but it's over now so you can enjoy your drug-free day.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.    

Had our 16week midwife appt today so have made the news official now and everyone knows (reckon some may have guessed tho!).  Off to get some lunch now.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

just dropping by to say woohooo!! There seems to be so much good news!

Bhopes - that's FAB news hun!! 16 weeks already   it seems like the time is flying!! I'm sure its not the case for you. 

Shelbell!! - you know how made up we are for you!! See you tonight hun  

Nismat - that's fantastic news. Sending you lots of     

Rachel - hope all goes well for you hun     

Cath - sorry to hear you may have a polyp. Hope it all gets sorted soon and you can get on with tx.

Hi to all the new ones. Life is so hectic here its hard to keep up.

Love cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

nisnmat,hello hunny thats fantastic news.its such a nice feeling telling people not told family yet but i hope and pray that we can at christmas.well hun i really hope the embies get bigger for u and et goes well.ru having 2 put backwell i wish u lots of luck hunny pls keep me up dated.oh just to let u no i have left toni&guy im out on my own now.well take care look forward to hearing from u hunny.xxx

bhopes,yeahhhhh 16weeks oh i just dream i get past that how amazing,has it sunck in for u yet?no not having hardly any symptoms really got very sore nips getting lots of cramps but other that nothing,wish i felt more.well take care.    

cleo,HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET HEART looking forward to seeing u tonight.love ya hunny.xx

hi everyone thanks for ur messages.xxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Shelley congrats again, brill news 

Nismat greta news on your embies, good luck for et x

Rosex good luck for ec, great news on your follies. If you'd like to come to the meet next tues you can come with me, If you don't mind hitchin a lift with a stranger  as i did the first time i met this lovely lot.

Rachel how was your scan

Cath hope you don't have to have a h oscopy, and your results aren't so bad. Hope choc things pick up for you

Bhopes can't believe youre 16 weeks already. 

Happy birthday cleo 

crvu how are you?

love to all kittyx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry I didn't make it on yesterday to let you know how my scan went but thanks for all your good wishes lovelies!   I ended up being late in work trying to finish everything before I go off on leave but have now officially finished work for 2 and half weeks     ! Think I am more excited about this than having tx but the good news is that the scan showed a good lining at 9.9 mm so this has got me off to a good start I think.  We are off to Brno tomorrow and I will try and keep you posted when I can but I am not sure what the internet connection will be like in the hotel as it is a different one to where we stayed before.

Shellie - that is absolutely FANTASTIC news             - you and DH must be made up and are honestly inspiration for DH and I  to keep going after the disappointments you have had until now.  I so hope your scan on 26th is good news and sending you all the best for the next 8 months    .

Nismat - I was really pleased to see your news too - that is great that you have got more eggs/embies than expected - I hope this is a good sign for the next few days and am sending you lots of    

Bhopes - that is great that your appointment went well and you can now go official telling people with your news    - I hope you can relax a bit now and enjoy the pregnancy. 

Spangle - I hope all is going well for you too  .

Cleo - loving the new profile pic!

Cath -   sorry to hear about the polyp but I hope as everyone says it will be an easy procedure to remove and that you will soon be sorted so you can steam ahead with your tx referral  .  

Rosex - sending you all the best for EC tomorrow     - I will keep all crossed for you.

Kitty, Caroline, Rivka, Angel, Julia, Lisa, Sunny, Sam and everyone else who is still reading -  to you all too.

Right - I've been putting it off all evening - really do have to pack now - apparently it was snowing in Brno last week   so need to squeeze a lot of warm clothes into my bag!

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Rachel, great news about your lining, hope all goes well in Brno for you


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

arghhhhhh
Scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck today Rosex

Rachel - great news on your scan. Hope all goes well in Brno. 

Can't stop now, back later.


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

hiya girls
im back home now, feeling quite sore but doing ok, i got 9 eggies i hope thats good!
had a disaster morning, as we had to be there but 9.15 to be prepped and ready by 9.45 but the traffic out of southend was horrendous couldnt get out of it anywhere so i paniced got in a right state had to ring the nurse who was really nice and just told me to calm down and relax and get there as soon as i could, so we ended up arriving at 10.00!
luckily it went ok altho i was very tearful....just gotta wait for phone call 2mrw now xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Shelley -    excellent news, so happy for you and DH!! The time will fly until next week when you have your scan and     for it to be good news, and then all the very best for the next months.

Bhopes - lovely to have reached the milestone of 16 weeks and to be able to spread the good news. Hope you can now feel more relaxed and enjoy the pregnancy.

Rose - 9 eggies is brilliant results, all the best for the lab of love.

Nismat - hope et went well, very glad to see you even had better results than for Toby, this is very encouraging.

Cathie - hope the consultatnt appt went well (it was today, wasn't it?  )

Cleo - lovely to see Alfie growing and hope you are both well.

Hello everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Rosex86 - 9 eggs is great!      Well done!   for good news in the morning for you.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rosex,well done hun now just rest and let dh look after u.xxx

achel,hun this is ur time i wish u lots of like on this cycle ur be pupo before u no it,and i hope and   u get a bfp at the end of this.sounds lovely out there ohhhh bet its well nice there for christmas,well take care hun.   


hi everyone.xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Rosex, 9 eggs is a lovely number! Shame it was all so stressful getting there this morning, but I bet that you're ever so glad that the EC is over and done with now. Take care of yourself while you're feeling sore!

I've got ET at 11.30am tomorrow; we'll almost definitely be putting 2 back (if there are 2 good enough in the morning). I'm quite torn about it, as I do think it's best to put just one back, to cut down the chance of multiples (it's the risks of a multiple pregnancy/prematurity etc. that worry me way more than bringing up 2 healthy full-term twins). But.... this is probably our last go at TTC (definitely our last go at IVF), and given my age, I think that the chances of them both taking are fairly low. Difficult choice. I think if we'd had blasts (with spare to freeze), then I'd have only gone for putting 1 back. 
However, I feel pretty lucky that we've got any choice in the matter at all, as we might have been lucky to get just 1 embie to put back.


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

hey girls am i allowed a bath tonight after having egg colletion? x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rosex brill news re eggs. Getting out of southend is always a nightmare when you have to be somewhere on time. How have you found going up and down the A12?  You shouldn't bath after et but not sure about ec. Glad you're ok

Nismat good luck for et. A dilema re how many.

Rachel hpe your tx trip goes well 

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Rosex - that's a brill number hon!  Hope you get a lovely call from Terry this morning.  I can't remember are you having IVF with ICSI?  I only had showers from the morning of EC and still am! Too paranoid to have a bath but that's me being    let us know how you get on hon. x

Nismat -     for ET today.  It is a difficult call about SET or not.  Did you have SET with your little one?  Hope you get on ok x

Kitty - how you doing honey?  

Rivka - lovely to see you post, hope you're doing ok.  How are things with you? x

Cath - hope you got on ok at your appt.  

Hellooo to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok & hope to catch up with you soon.

Bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya Girls
Well had my phonecall and we got 5 fertilized whoop whoop, really excited now they will keep up updated on the development but are quite confident about blastocyst transfer on monday yay!!
Feeling really sore now tho, had a bath last night and spoke to nurse today who said no to baths coz of infection whoops i did tell her but ive got my antibiotics.

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rose - that's fab news.   for continued good news.

Got to the docs this morning and they hadn't entered my appt on the diary     so I'm now going in tomorrow  morning instead. Really annoyed as I'd got geared up for it. Spose it gives me an extra day for my results to get back.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Rose, hurrah for your 5 fertilised eggs. I'll be sending them lots of divide and grow thoughts in the lab (along with my 2 remaining ones that they are keeping an eye on  )
I hope that the soreness doesn't last too long for you, and that paracetomol is at least taking the edge off it. 

Cath, what a pain about the mess-up with your doctor's appointment when you'd got yourself all geared up mentally for it. Hope that it's helpful when you go tomorrow.

I had a good embryo transfer this morning, we decided to definitely go with putting 2 back (which was strongly advised by Sarah P, who we have a great deal of trust in). Of our 4 embryos, two are still at 4-cell stage and didn't develop further overnight. One was a 5-cell with a small degree of fragmentation, but was still a good grade (we weren't given specific grading), and the other was a top-grade 7-cell embryo with no fragmentation. We got a fabulous photo of the top 2 embryos, it was amazing to see the reality of them! I think that Sarah is almost as pleased with how this cycle has gone as we are! She was very excited about our chances, particularly with the 7-cell, and she says that we've got a good chance of it working. Test day 2 weeks from today, on 3rd December. I'm hoping that I can manage to remain unstressed for the 2ww, as I have done so far this cycle, although I am now much more hopeful of it working, so I'll probably get more stressed as the 2 weeks go by. I guess that the best thing is to assume that I am now pregnant, until proved otherwise  
At least I've got masses of work to keep me busy....


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nismat - congrats on being pupo. Sending you lots of   for the next two weeks. 

How is everyone else? 

Rosex any updates from Isis? 

I got to see the doc this morning and he didn't want to do an internal exam thank heavens. Report from the hospital is that the polyp is approx 6cm rather than the mm I thought I heard. I'm also slightly anaemic so need to take iron tablets. Now waiting for referral to the gynacologist at Colchester general for removal of the polyp. Then we can get referred for more tx.  The anaemia xplains why I'm so completely shattered at the moment so hopefully I'll feel generally better soon. 

Take care 
cathie x


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ladies i need your help...
Ever since weds after egg collection ive been in so much pain, i've been in bed for the last 3 days unable to move  
Have spoken to nurse and they dont seem to be worried but these pains don't feel normal.
It feels like someone is doing a chinese burn on my insides and from under my bust to my pubic bone feels like its going to tear open, kinda like ive pulled a muscle but 10 times worse, Does this sound normal to you??
Im not able to go to the toilet and kills when i got for a wee like im going to have a prolapse or something Im getting really worried 

Hope you can help xxxxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rosex - I too was in lots of pain after my EC but I got it under control(ish) with string pain killers - it didn't hurt when I wee'd though. Does it feel like your passing shards of burning broken glass when you wee? If it does then it's possible you have a urine infection. If you have, you need to drink plenty of water to dilute things down and some cranberry juice helps the burning (as it is alkaline). Keep away from acidic drinks such as orange or lemon. You can get sachets from a supermarket that you can drink which helps the burning and gives your body a chance to fight the infection but it doesn't always clear it. What antibiotics did Isis give you?

C xx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya, i doesn't sting so much when i pee it just hurts my insides and ive got so much trapped wind which makes it worse, i dont know what to do, im crying out in pain and really am not looking forward to transfer on monday because im scared it will hurt,
they gave me doxycycline xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Doxycycline is a good all round antibiotic so should prevent an infection. If it doesn't hurt more when you wee then it's probably not a urine infection. What pain killers are you taking? You know you can take paracetamol and ibuprofen together? I found a hot water bottle very comforting (and the sofa, oh and chocolate!).

Hope you feel better soon. If you're worried and not happy with Isis saying it's ok, you could always call your GPs oput of hours but other than pain killers there is probably not much they can do. You're one up on me if your not vomiting cos I had that to contend with too!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rose -   you poor thing. As Caroline says, it might be worth calling your GP/NHS direct if you're in that much pain and ISIS aren't able to help. I was very uncomfortable after my first ec, though not as bad as you've said. The cyclogest can give trapped wind, eating a little and often rather than a normal three meals a day can help with that.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hiya - has anyone heard from Rachel? hope she is getting on ok - not quite sure when it is she is due back home?

Cath - its great to hear that you are hoping to cycle soon my love  

 everyone else


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Angel - nice to see you on here. Not heard anything from Rachel. I think they only went out Wednesday so wouldn't imagine they'll be back till Mon or Tues at the earliest. 

Rosex - how are you feeling this morning? Hopefully better than last night.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello,
just popping on very quickly to say hi to you lovelies and thanks for all your good wishes     .  I wanted to let you know though that things are going well for us - our donor did us proud on Thursday and got us 10 eggs - we now have 5 embies still going (including 3 grade 1s) and are on course for ET on Tuesday so I am feeling quite happy with things.

Only time for a couple of personals I am afraid but wanted to wish Rosex all the best for ET     and to say that I hope you are feeling better soon.

Nismat - great news from you too - a big   on getting to PUPO and hopefully it wont be long before Rosex and myself are joining you.

Cath - hope you are feeling better soon too hun     

Anyway better go - can't remember if I posted about this but DH are away from Brno on a mini break to Budapest at the moment - it was a really good decision as we're having a really good time and it has really helped distract me from the tx side of things - back to Brno tomorrow though.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rachel brill news re embies. Good luck fro tues 

Rosex i hope you're feeling better. I had sooo much trapped wind with first ec it was very painful. Have you tried peepermint tea? Hope you feel ok for et. Ask for mil sedation if you're feeling stressed tom. It did help with my et.  

Nismat hope you're doing ok on 2ww.

Hi to everyone else

kittyx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys can anyone tell me how much isis charge for private icsi treatment (everything in total) thanks and i hope ur all doing well


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies.
just wondering if anyone can help me  

I will be getting a referal in May to hopefully attend ISIS. Iv been told that this referal will take about 14-16 weeks.
So if our first appointment at ISIS is in September, when do you think we will be likely to start treatment??
Thanks for ur time.

 to all.

Bunny xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry everyone, I hope you don't think I am avoiding you all but I really don't get much time to come on here these days, but thinking about you all and trying to catch up when I can.

Rachel, fab news, your donor did do well! Let's hope those embies continue to do well. Enjoy your mini break and good luck with the rest of your time out there. Will be thinking about you.

Cathie, sorry to hear you are anaemic, I hope you can get referred very soon to get the polyp removed and you start feeling a bit stronger soon. I have heard how tired it can make you feel. Big hugs to you.

Sorry this was only short and sweet, just wanted to say hi to everyone. Hope everyone is well and all those ladies with bumps are doing great too xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Rachel - good to hear that things are going well for you - everything crossed that your embies are in perfect order tomorrow. And it sounds like a very good thing to have had a few days in Budapest too x

Rosex, very sorry to hear that you've been in so much pain. I've not been online all weekend, so hadn't seen your postings. I hope that ET has gone OK today though; it wounds like you just need to keep resting as much as you possibly can.

Stephymatt - if you look here you can see the current price list http://www.isisfertility.com/fees/
Basic IVF charge is £2775, plus £850 for the ICSI bit, and £104.50 for the HFEA fee, which comes to £3729.50. On top of that will be the cost of any hormone/screening tests, plus whatever drugs you need for IVF (it's cheaper to get a private prescription from Isis and buy them independently), and Isis also usually charge you upfront for Blastocyst culture (£500) and Embryo freezing (£400), although of course if you don't use either of these options, then money would be refunded to you. Because Isis has been taking over by Bourn Hall though, I imagine that the prices may be changed/updated soon.

Bunny - it's pretty much impossible to say what the timescale would be, given that you're talking nearly a year away! And I presume that you're talking about an NHS referral?? At the moment, for private treatment anyway, there's almost no delay at all (both my last IVF treatments I've been able to start the following cycle after a consultation). However, now that Isis are Bourn Hall Colchester and will be treating NHS patients again, they are bound to get busier and so there may be longer delays between initial consultation and starting treatment. Sorry, no definitive answer I'm afraid!

I'm doing fine on my 2ww, not even really counting the days down (yet!). If I were to get as far as test date without my period starting first, then I'd be pretty darned confident of a positive without needing to actually test! Counting last Monday's EC as ovulation, I'd normally expect my period this weekend (11-12 day luteal phase), and I don't think even progesterone would hold it off an extra 5 days or so!
Our other 2 embies didn't develop any further, so unfortunately no frosties (but didn't expect any, so not too disappointed).


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya ladies,

Sorry i havent been on to update, I was admitted to hospital over the weekend, they thought i had a infection in my stomach post procedure + were even disussing surgery but i refused, i was put on morphine and lots of IV Fluids and antibiotics, i was disharged yesterday so i could attend ISIS today but unfortuatly the ET was cancelled as im suffering from OHSS  
i have fluid in my abdomen and under my lungs so finding it really hard to breathe, and im still quite unomfortable as my ovaries are very enlarged and look like im ready for egg collection again from more folliles have grown and cysts.

To say im disapointed is an understatement but i just want to feel well again and be able to breathe more than anything, Terry phoned to say we have 4 blasto's that have been frozen and looks like i wont be restarting for another 3 months!!
Have got to go for another scan on thursday and i have to keep a fluid chart and keep mesurements of the girth of my stomach aswell.

Hope everyone is doing ok xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rose -   you poor thing. Good job you went into hospital if you've got OHSS. I'm surprised ISIS didn't pick up on it sooner but at least you're now on the road to recovery. Great news on 4 good blasties.

Rachel - good luck for today. Glad it's good news so far and you're having a nice time away. 

nismat - well done on not going   on the 2ww. Still sending lots of   your way. 

bunny - welcome to the thread. I think once you get your appt with ISIS you start as soon as your cycle is in the right place. That's how it was for me on my NHS go, it took a few months to get an initial consultation but once we had that it was all systems go pretty quickly. I think we had our appt in July and started d/r the next cycle. 

stephyandmatt - nismat has given you all the good info on costs. If you want an idea on how much drugs cost there's a thread at the top of the IVF discussions board which has info about where to get the cheapest drugs. If you have your schedule and have an idea what drugs you'll be given, and at what dose, you can do a rough estimate, and can even do that on the ISIS website. 

Little Mo - hello. Did you have a nice birthday in the end? 

Kitty - how are you doing? 

Shelley - in case I don't get on again this week, good luck with your scan. Sending you loads of  and   

Hello to everyone else. Hope those going tonight have a good time. Think of me up to my elbows in chocolate. Only 48 hrs left to get finished for Harrogate so I'd best crack on. Thankfully I'm not as tired as last week, the iron tablets seem to be kicking in which is great. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the thread. I have my first consultation on 4th December, via Bourn Hall, and am starting tx from January. Everything is beginning to feel very real now!

Hope everyone is well.

Is anyone else also starting their tx in January?

SJ xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Rose, you poor poor thing, that sounds dreadful   It must be terribly disappointing not to have been able to have ET yesterday, but it is far more important to get yourself back to normal first. If you've got to wait 3 months, at least you'll now be able to have a drink over Christmas/New Year, which you might not have been, if you'd been pregnant!

Cathie - good to hear that the iron tablets are already making a difference. Have you got a choccie outlet here in Colchester? 

Welcome SarahJayne


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - great news on your embies hun - hope transfer goes well today for you      

Rose - i must confess when you wrote how poorly you felt it sounded to me like you were suffering from ohss - i too had it and ended up in hopsital for 6days   - i know how painful and uncomforatble it is hun and i also know how dissopointing it is when you cant go to embryo transfer but its safer not to have the embies put back as if you got pg you could be very very ill. Again i know its hard to know you will have to wait for 3months until you can have fet but trust me its best that your body is fit and well again and ready to receive your embies - i really feel for you and hope that you start to feel better soon   

Cath - good to hear that the iron tablets seem to be working - good luck with all the choc! we still getting together beginning of Dec??


Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

SarahJayne - welcome to the thread. 

nismat - I don't have an outlet in town but sell through local fairs and markets and supposedly through the farm shop attached to our coffee shop (out near Sudbury).

Em - still up for next week though my request for a day off has been ignored   Thankfully it's a shift I can easily change. 

Feeling a bit shakey now which is completely daft. I got the letter from my GP with instructions how to book my gynae appt. I've never seen the choose and book system which is pretty good but seeing "urgent referral" on the top of the welcome page put the wind up me a bit.  I now have an appt booked for 14th in the morning up at the General. I'm going to take the dogs out now in the hopes they'll behave and I can clear my head a bit. Wish me luck! The wind makes them a bit frisky and they like to make unauthorised detours


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Sorry I've been awol for a couple of days - been away with no internet or mobile access!  

Rachel - am so so pleased everything is looking good!      Hope you have a good ET today honey and that the next couple of weeks fly by for you. Keeping everything crossed for you, it does sound promising     x

rosex -     awww hon I'm so sorry that they've cancelled ET for you because of OHSS.  The same happened to me on my first go but they are right to postpone ET for the time being as OHSS can make you really very ill.    Make sure you drink lots n lots of fluids to help flush out the drugs from your system.  Sending you lots of     and hope you feel better soon x

Cath - am glad you managed to get to see your GP & that you can get seen quickly at CGH. Maybe you've been anaemic because of the polyp and once that's gone you'll feel a whole lot better in yourself. Hope you can squeeze in some relaxing time as I know this is a busy time of year for you. Sending you lots of     and hope you feel better soon x

Nismat - congrats on being pupo!!  That's fab news!  Hope the next week or so flies by for you    

SarahJayne & Bunny73 - Welcome to the thread!    Bunny - once you have your appt with ISIS then it should all move along fairly quickly.  Good luck to you both for your coming cycles     

Stephyandmatt - I think ISIS have a fee schedule on their website.  If they don't give them a call, I'm sure they'll send one out to you. 

 to everyone else!  Hope you're all well. Sorry this is a short email but loads to catch up on at work today  

TTFN

Bx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Thanks B - can't wait for Christmas now, always an enjoyable time of year anyway and I will be pleased for it to arrive and then go so as we can focus on January!

I've always been borderline PCOS - have the systems, but never had a positive scan, but my AF is always really irregular and bet it don't bloomin come during January now, despite regaining some regularity lately! Will keep   that it's ok...

CathB - I wouldn't read very much into symptoms atm. Just keep the faith that all is well! We can definitely over analyse (although I would be exactly the same, so am no good at taking my own advice hehe! xx  

What're people's generally opinion on 2ww? Get on with your lives as normal, or the total bed rest Zita West recommends?

SJ xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

just a quickie

Rosex sorry you're having such a hard time. Great about your frosties. If you fancy a visitor pm me 

Sarahjayne welcome, where abouts in essex are you? Good luck with tx.

bunny welcome

hi to everyone else


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on from Brno with my news - I am now safely back in our hotel with two grade 1 hatching blasts on board and am officially PUPO - here's hoping for lucky go number 7     !!!!!  Have sent DH out to get us some lunch while I'm typing this - a good excuse to be waited on, methinks!   

Rosex -     so sorry to hear your news hun.  However although I can understand it must be really disappointing you can't go ahead with ET this week, as Emma says it really is better to put your embies back when your body is ready for them and you are now also in the knowledge that you have some lovely blasts waiting for you when you are ready.  You take it easy and rest up.

Nismat -     that there will be  for you this week!

Cath - good that you are feeling better on the iron tablets, but sending you another   for your appointment - I can understand it must have shaken you up but really I think it is good the doc is rushing you through rather than you having to wait months for the surgery and hope all this is out the way soon  

Bunny and SarahJayne - welcome to the thread 

SJ - after our transfer today, if you want a 'Czech' opinion, the doctor told us no sex, swimming, baths or sports for 5 days (presumably a couple of days more if you have your transfer at an earlier stage) and then to carry on as normal.  He said it is not true that lying in bed all day after the transfer will make any difference (despite what Zita West says).  However I personally will probably take it easy and relaxed as possible for the whole TWW but will still be walking and doing very gentle exercise but more for peace of mind than anything else.  If you think about it most people who get pregnant 'normally' will not avoid any of the above and still get pregnant.

 as always to everyone else - sorry no more personals today.

Anyway better go - may also not be back on for a little while as DH and I fly back tomorrow and have then arranged to go on holiday for the TWW the next day so I am not sure if we will have internet access.  Will try to pop on if I can though.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Kittyx, thank you, I'm in Brentwood.

Rachel - thanks - I thought it might be the case - common sense by the sounds of it. I don't know whether to work or not. I have a desk job, so doubt it will be a prob to work.... am getting carried away, have other hurdles to cross before worrying about that yet anyway. Sending you lots of sticky vibes and   for your 2ww. Am keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rachel - Yay!!!! That's brilliant news to have hatching blasts on board      Congrats on being pupo!!! Am so pleased for you.  Make sure you do rest up. Am       too. x

SarahJayne - The embryologist at ISIS told me it was important to keep up & about and to keep moving, helps with the blood supply etc.  That said I did take the 2WW as sick leave but I do have a commute to work and didn't want to get stuck on trains. I'd see how you felt after EC and take it from there.

Kitty - hello hon, how's you doing? x

Sorry got to dash,

Bx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Sorry guys if I'm being thick, but what does pupo mean? xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

SJ - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!  And


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya
Hope everyone is doing ok?
Im feeling a bit better now, am still breathless and have a tight chest but the pains have not got worse and have subsided, hopefully the fluid has gone down and scan will be ok tomorrow 

I am still gutted that i dont have boris the blasto snuggling in me, but i suppose it gives me another few months to work on my weight some more and keep taking the folic acid etc... So now the question to you lovely ladies is has anyone had a frozen transfer and how did it go?? xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad to hear that things are easing off a bit Rose  
I've never had any frosties, but I know of people who've actually had success with FETs after having had several fresh IVFs not work; there are lots of success stories with frozen transfers! 
And one of the major benefits to FET is that you don't have to pump your body full of drugs prior to transfer, particularly if you go for a natural FET.

Rachel, many congratulations on having those hatching blasts on board! Wishing you a stress free 2ww, and of course a very happy result at the end of it  

SarahJayne, re: how to deal with the 2ww; on my first IVF 2ww, I took it really easy, and didn't work (I'm freelance, so I made sure that I didn't book work in for the 2 weeks that EC/ET was likely to take place in, so that I didn't have to stress about changing dates/cancelling work assignments). It was a lovely May with sunny weather and I spent the first few days lying on the hammock in the garden (in the shade so my tummy didn't get too hot!). As we moved in to the second week though, I was back to work with a vengeance, full-on days standing on my feet for 8 hrs a day. Whether either thing made any difference I couldn't say, but I got a BFP. Being busy with work in that second week definitely helped me to keep my mind occupied, that's for sure. 
This time, I've been working throughout, apart from taking it easy all of EC day. Didn't rest up at all after ET, and I've had too much work on to take things easy (I work from home these days, so it's more flexible than before). Again, I'm finding that it's helping to keep busy!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

got my first scan tomorrow and saying im scared is an understatement i just hope and pray there is one strong heart beat or even 2 if not i just dont no what we will do or hope i will cope getting over it but lets hope that isnt the case          im off to bed sorry no personals i feel so drained but hope everyone is ok.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

We are all behind you S and wishing you the best for today. Just think how amazing it will be when they count all your babies )


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Sending lots of love and good wishes your way Shelley


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just wanted to pop on and send some good luck wishes  

Shelley~ Loads of luck for your scan today, i hope it goes fab for you and you get to see your baby(s) nice and snuggled in for the next 7 months or so       

Rachel~ CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO with 2 fab blastos hunny!!!! Enjoy your holiday and i will be looking forward to hearing about your BFP very soon   

Nismat~ CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO too, loads of luck for your OTD  

Hope everyone else is well? 

Sam xXx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey ladies i have booked my 1st reflexolgy appointment i cant wait as all im waitin for is af to start then i will get my schedule and drugs to start ooooooo its exciting   im havein treatment at barts in london but i live round the corner from isis but was to late at the time for nhs (it sucks that they now have nhs patients there again but never mind) i hope u dont mind me postin on here, its just that someone on here gave me the number for this lady for reflexolgy

hope ur all well in what ever stage ur at take care xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey. 

Just wanted to come on and say thankyou for making me feel welcome and replying to my questions.
I prob wont chat much on here bcoz I wont be starting treatment for ages yet  

Wishing you all luck   

Bunny xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey everyone,

sorry i di not post yesterday but i was so tired well the scan was amazing and very emotional there is one very strong heart beat fetal pole measuring 7.4mm and there is a cyst which is really good as the pregnancy is feeding of of it,there is also a secon d sac but is very small so have to go back in two weeks to see whats going on it would be amazing if the little one catches up but if its not ment to be then i hope and pray that the first one continues to grow big and strong,i just cant belive it.it was just perfect and amazing.thanks for all ur messages,

rose,hi hun nice to see u yesterday i really hope ur scan went well.  

rachel,hello hun yeahhhhh ur pupo well done hun hope the 2ww goes quick for u.    

nimat,hello hun how ru doing on ur 2ww really think it will be good news for u hun.    

hi everyone sorry got to get ready as im out this afternoon.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Shelley, hurrah for the heartbeat   such wonderful news!


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya

Fantastic news on your scan shelly, was great to see you and you had such a massive smile it was good to see 

The scan was good i suppose, my ovaries are still large but the fluid has nearly all gone now, so thats great news and i can actually breathe now.
i have to go back on Thursday next week to check again.... Just hope that the next 3 months go by quickly xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - fantastic news hunny - am so pleased you for both and     that things go well for you - was lovely to see you the other night, you are already glowing   

Rose - glad things are settling down for you  

Rachel - congratulations on being PUPO   when you home hunny?  

Cath - hope you are ok and not stressing too much about things  

Shortie - how are you doing? are you still on the same dose you are stimming on? hope you are feeling ok  

Cvru - was lovely to finally meet you on tuesday  


At work so must get on - hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

I have just spoken to Bourn Hall who confirmed that Colchester General have FINALLY sent them our papers (only took them 2 weeks).  Anyway, if I ring back Tuesday they'll be able to give me a name and contact number to ring up for our consultation appointment ... which the lady thought would be in January, with a view to starting our treatment in January or February (depending on where my period is at the time), hurrah ... feels like real progress finally ...


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quick post to say fab news on your scan Shelley. Fingers crossed no 2 grows on too but hoe wonderful to have such a strong bean too.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's v quiet in here. I hope you're all ok. 

Rose - how are you doing? 

nismat - sending you all the best for test day which must be due soon.     

Shelley - is it beginning to sink in a bit now?

Bunny - don't stay away just cos you're not having tx yet. The waiting can be just as difficult as the actual treatment itself. 

lougla - great that the papers are there now, though how frustrating for you that they took that long. 

Loui - it was lovely to see you the other day. You look really well. Hope you made it back in time for going out. 

I'm afraid I've rather lost track of everyone so hello to everyone else and hope you're all ok. 

We had a disastrous weekend. As soon as I walked into the exhibition hall on Thursday my heart sank as it wasn't the Christmas wonderland we were sold. The organisers were awful and we had a lot of stress just unpacking the van. Then the customers started arriving on Friday and instead of the well to do ladies who lunch, we had a stream of pensioners. It didn't get much better the other two days so we've come away losing a lot of money. I'm in the midst of a complaint letter which will hopefully get some of my stall fee back. It wasn't all bad though as I got to see Loui and catch up which was great. 

On the other side of our business we've decided that the coffee shop is not working out for us. Dh is so exhausted from working pretty much seven days a week that we never spend any quality time together. With the tx we're hoping to start next year, we don't need that kind of stress and have decided to put it back on the market (thankfully it's been valued at higher than we paid for it so Dh's hard work hasn't been for nothing. He's been given his old job back from Feb so even if it's not sold by then we will be able to afford some help to keep it ticking over.

Must go now as have a delivery for Lisa to sort out.


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya Cath
Im doing ok, im a bit upset at the moment as we had to give our puppy away yesterday he did go to a really good home but didnt realise how hard it would be, also AF arrived this afternoon topped by a massive coldsore and i broken my toe lol
So all in all im great haha xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh dear Rose, that doesn't sound like a great day at all!  

Cath, sorry to hear that the exhibition was such a wash-out, how maddening to have been promised so much, with so little delivered. I hope that you get some money back, as compensation. 
It's interesting to hear just how demanding the coffee shop has been as a business, as I've been thinking about opening one, if our family isn't going to grow any bigger. It's been an idea I've had for several years, but it's not exactly the perfect climate to start a new business in! Hope that you manage to find a buyer for yours.

As for me, I'm in limbo land. OTD isn't until Thursday, today is 2 weeks since EC, and I had some bleeding earlier on. But there's not been all that much of it, and it doesn't feel quite like my period (or so I keep trying to convince myself) - although I suppose the progesterone could still be holding it back to some extent. I'm not wildly hopeful of a positive outcome though. I've bought a pregnancy test to do in the morning.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Update on my status- definitely not pregnant. BFN on pg test, and full flow period now. 
We're disappointed, but not devastated. Think it hasn't really hit home yet. Taking some time out before we make any decisions.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh hun im so sorry really thought it would be good news for u big big      like u say take time dont rush into anydecsisions just yet.    xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Nismat - im so sorry hun    

Cath - oh hun, sounds like you had a horrible few days   as for you and dh making the decision about the cafe, i think your right in making sure you are both fit and well for tx next year, you dont want to be exhausted during treatment cos its hard enough - maybe you can both go back to something like that, when the time is right  

Rose - sorry you had to let your puppy go, i know how painful that is when we let our lovely pooch go this year cos of me being allergic to him - we are lucky that we can go and see him though - do you think you will do the same?

Shortie - lovely chatting to you on ** - hope you are ok and thinking of you for friday  

Shelley - how you doing my lovely??

Rachel - when are you back? hope you are doing ok  

I have been having a little blip at the moment, trying to decide to go for tx next year or not, thing is im now worried im too old to cycle again, i will be 41 in Feb - was chatting to another ff freind last night and have agreed that i need to make a decision by the end of this month whether to go for it or not, otherwise i will keep putting it off until the decision is made for me! all those who know me, what do you think? should i go for it or not, its driving me    

Sorry no more personals  

 eveyone else


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nismat - sorry to hear your result  

angel - big decision. What do you think you would regret more? If you will look back in a few years and wish you'd tried more tx then it's better to give it a go. If you would regret putting all that effort into tx then it might be better to move on. I know with me it took a few close friends getting pg to make me remember how much I want to give it another go. But we're all different and only you can decide. You know where I am if you want to talk. 

Rosex - glad you're on the mend. Sorry to hear you had to rehome the puppy. They can be incredibly hard work and it's not always the right thing to keep them. A good friend did the same recently and it's been the best thing for them and the dog. 

Am on my phone so will pop back later to finish.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

nismat sorry for your bfn. Look after yourselves  

Rosex sorry to hear about your puppy, and you're having a nightmare. Don't forget i'm always up for a coffee if you fancy a chat.

Cath what a nightmare for you. Having your own biz isn't always what it' s cracked up to be. Hope you get things sorted so less stressful for you x

Angel I'm not much younger than you and understand the whole age thing but for me i feel like i need to have one more go. Like cath says would you regret more if you don't give it a go. It's such a difficult decision and soooo hard to move on from it. I just wish i knew one way or the other if i'm ever gonna get preg cos i just can't move on at mo. What does your dh say. Hope you're ok  

Racel any news from you? Hope you're ok 

Bhopes you ok? Having a nightmare with the trains 

Follow up for me tom. We'll see what she says!!!

kittyx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - good luck today hunny - i hope you get on ok.  i think im like you and want to give it another go, dh wants me to i know. I gave myslf the deadline so i DO spend time thinking about it as i have been a bit of an ostrich lately burying my head in the sand about it all  

Cath - hope Matt is feeling ok and you being there for him today helps out, though im sorry i wont see you today  

Emms xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

nismat - am so sorry sweetie for your news, sending you both lots of       x

rosex - awww hon, so sorry you're having such a rough time & that puppy had to go to a new home. Sending you lots of      too.  Make sure you look after yourself & DH pampers you lots.  I suffer from cold sores too & it's just horrible so I know how you feel.    

Cathie - lordy, you've had a lot on your plate over the last few weeks!  I don't know how you do it.  I think you're making the right decision about it though as tx is tough enough without you & DH being pulled in all different directions by work and that.  Hope you can sell it quickly and at a good price too.  Hope you can get some rest in over Crimbo & you both have some time together x

Kitty - hope all goes well today, thinking of you sweetie.  Who are you seeing?  Keep us posted how you get on    

Angel - I agree with Cathie & Kitty although it is a tough choice.  But I find if I have a niggle about anything then I find I always regret not following it up/sorting out that niggle later on.  If you're both happy to go through a cycle again, I personally would. x

Rachel - hope you're doing ok sweetie?!  Missing you loads on the boards.  When do you test?  Good luck for test day, sending loadsa             your way x

Sorry not been on much lately, work has suddenly picked up & it doesn't help having a 31/2 hour journey home last night.    All I could do when I got in was have some cheese on toast & then to bed. Am soooo tired today I even slept through the alarm!

Lots of love n hugs to everyone,

Bx


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Nismat, I'm really sorry to hear your news, I hope you are feeling OK.

We have an appointment for our consultant and nurse on the 8th January with a view to starting on my next period (which should be about a week or so afterwards).  So we can relax over Christmas and wait and see what happens in January I guess.

Good luck all !!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

lougla we might be cycling about the same time as my nurses disscusion is 19th jan.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kitty - how was the follow up appt? Does this mean you're cycling again in the new year?

lougla - great news on getting the appt through. Not long now, but you can enjoy Christmas without being in the midst of tx.

nismat - how are you doing hun?

Sunnie - did af turn up on time for you? Really hope so.

rosex - are you fully recovered from teh OHSS now? 

Shelley - hope you're ok and getting lots of rest.

Em - how's prep for the cruise going?

Rachel - not sure when you get back from holiday but hope you're having/had a good time and come back nice and relaxed 

B - how frustrating having such a nightmare journey.  

Hello everyone else. Hope you're all well. It's been a fairly quiet week here. We have a potential buyer for the shop but will be getting agents around on Monday unless he's put an acceptable offer in by then. I've nearly finished my complaint letter seeking compensation from last weeks show (cut down from 5 pages to 2) and trading standards agreed that we had strong grounds for complaint. I stupidly forgot to take my iron tabs for a few days (just after af which was silly) so I ended up feeling more drained again but a few days back on them and things are righting themselves again. Only 10 days till my appt which is good. Must get up soon or I won't get a walk with the dogs in before I go to work later!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on very quickly as we only got back from our holidays yesterday but I wanted to share our news - as I tested with a   on Friday and this was confirmed by a HCG of 294 today     - DH and I are in a state of complete disbelief but although I know if is very early days for us this is a massive milestone for us and we are totally over the moon.

Anyway I have to go now and pick up DH from the station but will be back on to catch up with the thread while I was away and some personals very soon - thanks though to you all though for your support the last couple of years   - I couldn't have done this with out all the help I have got on here.

Love to you all   ,

Rachel xxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Huge congratulations Rachel - fantastic news   so pleased for you both. Are you booked in for a scan yet?


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh Rachel fab news, so chuffed for you, fantatic news, do you have a scan date yet? Really am pleased for you both  
LOL Spangle xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - woobloodyhoo - that is the most fantastic news         i am absolutely thrilled for you both - i really hope and pray that all goes well for you hunny - ohhhhh how exciting


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations Rachel! That is amazing news, we are so pleased for you both. Hurrah!!!! Take care and look after yourself xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations Rachel and congratulations Shelley!  I really am so so pleased for you both.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Huge CONGRATULATIONS  Rachel thats brilliant news  

Love Mrs G xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yeahhhhhh rachel welcome to the club well done u so bloody fantastic i love good news yeahhhhhhh ell done.xxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations Rachel and dh. Soooo pleased for you both.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Huge Congratulations Rachel! Wishing you a Happy & Healthy 9 months!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rachel congratulations hunnie fantastic news xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rachel - So so sooooooooooooooooo happy for your both, fantastic news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

         

Stepan has worked his magic again!!!

lots of love
Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - so pleased for you hun!!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Wooooooooooohooooooooooo!  Heaps & heaps of congratulations Rachel!  I'm so so thrilled for you, you've really made my week with your news           Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months ahead sweetie.  Make sure that DH is looking after you!!! Chuffed to bits for you both.

Lots of love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Rachel - this is just the BEST news!! So pleased for both of you. Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Rachel, what wonderful, wonderful news! You must be over the moon  
Wishing you a happy, healthy and trouble-free pregnancy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations Rachel


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

 thanks ever so much for your good wishes - I never thought it would be me that you would be congratulating on my  BFP!  I have another blood test tomorrow but still haven't booked in for my scan yet (too frightened this will jinx it if I jump the gun!) but will keep you posted on how it goes.

Anyway I have finally had a chance to catch up on all your news,

Nismat - I was so sorry to read your news hun      - I really wish things could have been different and we could both have been celebrating at the moment.  I don't know what your future plans are, but I really hope this is not the end of your dream and you will be able to extend your family one day  .

Shellie - fantastic news on your scan lovely     - I am so pleased for you, and I really do want to say again how much it helped me and DH stay positive on the TWW thinking of your BFP too.  When is your next scan booked for?  Have all crossed for you    .

Rosex -   glad you are starting to feel better now and am glad to hear you are focussed on preparing your body to complete the cycle.  Sorry to hear you had to give up your pup though  .

Cath - sorry your exhibition did not go as planned   (don't blame you for complaining) but that is lovely you managed to meet up with Loui - how is she doing?  Hope all goes well next week when you see your consultant too  .

Steph - hope you enjoyed your reflexology last week- bummer though that it is too late for you to get your tx at the ISIS  .

Angel - I saw your message asking for advice on whether to go for more tx - well I agree with everyone else in that I think this depends on how you will feel in the future if you don't give it another go.  Also for me - after last time, I personally never believed that this cycle would work, but felt that if I did not give it one more go I would regret it and how pleased an I now that I did! How did all go on the meet BTW?  No one has mentioned it much and I am sorry that I missed it.

Lougla - great news that you have the go ahead for Jan     - I'm sure having Xmas in middle will make it come around quicker.

Kitty - I am guessing your follow up up went well if you are cycling again in January.  Hope that this is the one for you    

Bhopes - how you feeling at the moment hun?  When is your next scan too?

Sunnie - hope AF turns up very soon  .

Debs - hello stranger!!!  How are you doing lovely?

Hello to everyone I have missed but a big   to you all,

lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rachel thats absolutely fantastic news. So pleased for you   Sorry for delay in congrats, not been on for a few days xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just wanted to give you another update - sadly it is not good news as I got my 2nd HCG reading today and it was only 352 - I know it has still risen but it has definitely not doubled from the 294 on Tuesday so am feeling pretty gutted    .  Although I knew this may happen, I have been getting quite a few pregnancy symptoms (sore boobs, stretching pains etc) so had not expected this to today when they rang and I felt so awful afterwards when I had to ring Dh and tell him too.  I've booked in for another HCG on Friday now but know in my heart that it will not be good news as I have never read of things being OK in these circumstances.  Looks like it is not my time after all....

Sorry for the 'me' post but wanted to let you know what is happening.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel -  i am so sorry it wasn't better news today. Hang on in there til friday. Was it at ISIS you had your blood test? What did they say to you? Sorry if you don't want to go into it, i understand. Sending you and dh a huge   thinking of you both and   its better news on friday.xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel -


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Cleo - yes - my blood test was at the ISIS - TBH though they were not too helpful as they do not class me as one of their patients as my main tx has been abroad and were reluctant to advise even about when to have the 2nd blood test (I spoke to someone called Sarah who I have to say was just very matter of fact and offered no sympathy about the situation).  I did call back and speak to Julia on reception though who was much nicer and happy for me to book in a test provisionally.
Have just had an email back though from Stepan at Reprofit who confirmed this is bad news and said 'very likely the pregnancy will not be ongoing'. At least he was honest!  He's still advised to retest on Friday though.
Rachel x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

rachel     pray you get better news on fri. Lots of love xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Rachel -     thinking about you and keeping everything crossed for better news on Friday. Much love to you and DH.

Rivka x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Rachel and DH sending you loads of    , thinking of you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - i am so sorry hun. I've heard from Shelley that ISIS can be like that if you are not having treatment there, but a little sympathy is just good manners! I really do pray that Friday brings better news for you, and if its not meant to be then things get sorted quickly hun. Thinking of you both, life is just too cruel sometimes.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

so sorry to hear your news Rachel - thinking of you and sending you big hugs. I will keep everything crosed for a little miracle for your blood test on Friday


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh hell Rachel, I'm sorry that it's looking like bad news  
Big hugs to you


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh Rachel, I'm so sorry   DH & I are rooting for you both for Friday &      that Fri results bring better news.     

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rachel - Sorry to read that Stepan has said that hun but i still hope that Friday brings better news for you hun    Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - oh hunny, i am so so sorry to hear your news - i really hope and pray that things may improve my love - wish i knew what to say   - thinking of you    

Seems in-appropriate to mention it but we are off on hols tomorrow and just wanted to wish everyone a good Christmas - i know for some its going to be harder than it is for others   - thinking of you all

Emms


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quick post to say Rachel am thinking of you today.         

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ditto. Rachel, we have everything crossed and are praying for good news for you today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Rachel - thinking of you and hoping to hear good news


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
well just popping on with my update and I can't believe I am posting this but it was good news!!!!!!      HCG today was 700     so although I have no idea what caused the blip between Monday and Wednesday it seems I am back in the game! I was crying when I put the phone down to the ISIS and feel so relieved.  I still know that there are so many things that can go wrong but at least the little one is in with a chance!  
I have emailed Stepan to see if he advises another HCG or if I should just wait for my scan, but to be honest I don't think I could go through the stress of waiting for another test and would rather just be ignorant for another week.  I haven't slept properly all week and got on the scales yesterday and have lost half a stone since before I left for Brno.

Anyway better go but thanks as ever lovelies for all your support and keeping me in with a bit of hope   ,

lots of love, Rachel xxx

ps Emma - have a fab holiday.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - oh hun that is fantastic!!! I have heard of it b4, isn't something called vanishing twin (could be totally wrong here) Anyway, whatever it is its bliming brilliant!!! I know how stressful all the waiting is, such a worry. Hang in there hun and hope the time passes quickly!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

- thanks Cleo x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Woh hoo b*****y fantastic news, roll on scan day!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tried to do this from my phone last night but it wouldn't work so here goes.....

                    

Really pleased for you Rachel. Hope you're able to relax a little more today - and eat something!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rachel i'm so pleased your numbers have gone up alot and you were given the good news.Have they given you a date for your scan?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Brilliant news Rachel!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

oh rachel i'm so pleased for you. Have been thinking of you. Keep us posted. Lots of love


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Rachel - hope you've managed to relax a bit this weekend.

Sunnie - how did you get on the other day? 

I'm just back from the hospital for my consultant appt. As expected I need to have a hysteroscopy to remove the polyp and have a general clear out. They originally said that they'd have a look without anaesthetic and hopefully be able to deal with it that way but the Dr tried to take a biopsy which was so painful she stopped and said they'd go straight for a general anaesthetic for the hysto. Weirdly there's a shorter waiting list for it this way than without sedation. I've said I can take a cancellation and short notice so hopefully it will get done sooner rather than later so we can then get the referral letter off. 

Those of you who've had funding lately - does the PCT automatically assign you a clinic or can you choose from the ones available? I don't want to go back to ISIS so will say to my GP now if they'll automatically be assigned.

Can't stop as am trying to get all my orders out today if possible. Hope you're all ok. 

Shelley - not sure if I'll get back on much this week so want to send you loads of   for your scan this week. 

cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone just real quick as im feeling rough today,

cath had a scan last week baby is growing well but sadly the second one did not make it     but the one i have is doing well i was 8wks 4days but the scan said i was 9wks 1day and measuring 23.7mm i have a picture on ******** have u not seen it?      nice t see things are moving for u.

rachel,well done sweet heart thats fab news      when is ur scan booked for lots of luck and     hunny.    

hi eveyone hope ur all ok.xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
thanks again for all your messages.  I got an email back from Stepan over the weekend to say that I don't need another HCG test which was a relief so am now waiting for the US scan on 22/12 - this will also be a very scarry wait I am sure but at least we will get an idea of how things are there and then rather than waiting for that call back!

Cath - glad all went OK today - I think it is good you can have the hysto under g/a as from what I have read it can be extremely painful done without it.  Good that this means your appointment will be quicker too!

Shellie -loved the babyWilson pic on ** - I am so happy for you, and although it is very sad   that the second little one did not make it, it should mean a less stressful and safer pregnancy for you otherwise    .  Good news on the dating too - sounds like  BabyWilson is doing very well!

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

RAchel - will have everything crossed for you hun. Roll on the 22nd!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys how are u all

rachael that is fab news bout ur bfp well done huni relax and chill for xmas  

he eveyone else hope ur all ready for xmas iam and im so excited   lol

oh and before i forget i have entered in the xmas tree competition so take a look   

 to u all xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all!

Rachel - fab news honey!!       Am      that 22nd brings you the bestest Crimbo pressie ever.  How are you feeling?  Do rest up lots & look after yourself. Hope DH is spoiling you.  xxx

Cath - glad you got on ok at the hospital y'day & that they can schedule a hysto for you soon.  Don't blame you for having a g/a - after my one without I'd definitely opt for a g/a.  I'm not sure about how referrals are made now as we said to our GP that we wanted to go to ISIS being closer etc for us.  I would give your surgery a call or maybe even ask on the boards where you hope to go.  If you wanted to go to Bourne though I wonder whether you would be referred to ISIS now that Bourne owns them? Hope you get a date through soon sweetie & that you can start tx again quickly after     

Stephy - hello hun, how you doing?  am beginning to get into the Crimbo spirit as am on the count down to finishing work to the new year - woohoo! x

Only a quickie from me today as only in this morning as we've got our works Crimbo lunch this arvo.

love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Shelley - excellent news that babyWilson is doing so well   sad about the twin who did not make it   take care of yourself and let G spoil you  

Rachel - good news no need for another test (I would trust Stepan!) and roll on 22nd next week, keeping everything crossed for a good clear scan picture with everything as it should be   It's looking very good already with your blood results.

Cathie - good news that you managed to sort out your hysto. I had a biopsy without anything (ouch!) and a hysto on sedation (not nice at all, so I feel sorry for you to have had that biopsy like that   and I'm glad you'll have the hysto under g/a. Hope the date comes round soon and you can start tx.

Hello everyone else, hope you are all well.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Just a quick post from me to wish everyone a happy merry Crimbo as I'm not sure when I'll get on here again.  Sending lots of  to everyone for 2010!  

Have a good one everyone.

Bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya Ladies
Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to xmas?
Sorry i haven't been on much ive been trying to forget about everything and trying to look forward to the new year, and just didnt want anything to do with xmas at all!!
I have my next appt on 5th Jan which seems like ages away and i think its just to sign paper work again for FET however i was thinking about asking for them to consider bringing the transfer forward as by then i would of had to AF and i cant see why i have to wait 3 months to get them put back, i mean what would happen if i was fall naturally in them 3 months theres nothing they can do so what difference would it be by putting them back?
What do u think they will say, do u think i could pursuede them?? xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quicky wanted to wish Rachel loads of luck for Tuesday     looking forward to some lovely Christmas news    

Lisa - I think it must be a matter of week for you now, hope you are Ok and best of luck if not able to post before then

Does anyone know if Liz has started cycling again?

Rose - Hope you do not mind my input as I do not know you   I am confused by 3 months do you mean from start to finish? FET works the same as a long protocal fresh cycle, wait for period and then day 21, then down reg for a couple of weeks, then build lining the only difference is there is no egg collection so you make up a couple of days. Unless you are on a short protocal which one of the other girls might be able to help. Good luck anyway for the future.

Merry Christmas to everyone else and best wishes for 2010, hope that your dreams come true!

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya Spangle
I dont know what protocol i will be on yet i had OHSS so had my embryo transfer cancelled and they said i would have to wait 3 months to get my body back to normal and have 3 periods :-( ive had one already but im going to try and speak to them about bringing it forward?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Spangle - Hi Hun good to hear from you    I'm booked in a week today 29th for a C section at 39 weeks     Still can't quite believe it.  Hows things with you when is your due date?

Rachel - Thinking of you today hun       

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel has asked me to post a quick message. Her scan today didn't go as well as hoped. There is a sac but it's measuring at 5 weeks with no internal structures visible. She's going to the EPU for a further scan in a week but has been told it's unlikely the pregnancy is viable  

Sending you massive   Rachel. You know where I am if you need anything.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Cath thanks for the update, Rachel I am so sorry    . Take time, will be thinking of you   

Lisa - wow you are gonna meet your little girl how exciting, did they give you an option on a c section? Good luck hun and look forward to seeing a picture!

Hi everyone else.

Thanks

Spangle xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

rachel      thinking of you take care, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quick note to Rachel - Rachel honey, am thinking of you & am here if you need any thing, any thing at all.        

lots of love

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rachel - Big hugs hun so sorry - thinking of you         

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish you all the very best of luck in 2010
lots and lots of love
Natalie xxx (your mod)​


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - I am so sorry sweetheart. My heart goes out to you and DH. I don't know what to say to make you feel better but I am thinking of you both. Bug hugs from Yorkshire xxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on to say thanks so much to those of you who have posted/PM'd/texted me the last few days since Cath posted my news last week   - it is really lovely to know that you have all been thinking of me and I know that it will help me get through this.  As Cath said I have another scan tomorrow at EPU but really I know this is precautionary and just hope now that after this things can be moved to a conclusion so this just does not drag on much longer.  I am trying my best to stay positive as at least now I know that I can get properly pregnant (rather than a very faint line on a pregnancy stick which was all I had with my own eggs) and for me I just   this is a good sign and know that once this is over I will be able to move on and make some plans for the future again.
Anyway take care everybody - I hope you all had a good Christmas and for me although this has been a horrible time for this to happen it has meant that I have been off work for a lot of it and have seen my family which has been a blessing and made things much better than I would have thought,
lots of love,
Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel -


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Lisa has asked me to let you all know her wonderful news as at lunchtime today she gave birth to her little baby girl Evie Grace weighing in at a fantastic 8 lb and 8 oz.  Mum and baby doing well and DH over the moon.
A massive   to you Lisa -          .
Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - how did you get on today hun? Was thinking of you.

MAde up at Lisa's news, she is just gorgeous!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

wonderful news of lisa and her new baby   

Rachel how are you  

Is everyone else ok? It's been very quiet on here

Love to all kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa- huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Evie. 

Rachel -


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rachel, I am so sorry to read about your news. How did your scan today go? I have been thinking about you often and hope you're coping alright.       

Lisa - fantastic news, congratulations. So pleased for you both. Looking forward to seeing some photos  

Rosex - we had to wait for 3 months after my OHSS before we could start FET to let my body recover nd get over the over stiumulation - we tried to convince them to bring it forward a bit but they wouldn't have any of it.

It has been very quiet on here recently. I hope everyone is well and had a good Christmas. All the best for the new year,
C


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222570.0;topicseen


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks to those of you who have been asking after me.  Sorry I did not update you yesterday but I didn't really want to distract from Lisa's news (a much nicer ending to 2009 than mine) but just to say that sadly my scan yesterday confirmed a missed miscarriage and I am currently waiting to be booked in for an ERPC at Colchester General as I still haven't had any bleeding.  I was supposed to go in today for the procedure but unfortunately after hanging around until lunch time not drinking or eating anything when I chased them they finally confirmed they weren't able to get me a bed   so now have to call in again tomorrow morning and hope things have changed!  Not ideal, but I know that realistically I am not an emergency patient, but I feel bad as I have taken the day off work sick for nothing now when they were already short staffed (luckily I have leave booked tomorrow anyway) although in retrospect I am not sure how together I would have been if I had gone in. 

Anyway I hope that everyone else is OK and wish everyone the best for 2010 - I   there will be a few more BFP's on here very soon to kick start the new year.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Rachel - thinking of you


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - Really am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - Fantastic news, congratulations.  Hope all went smoothly and that you're not too sore.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rachel this must all be so painful for you, look after yourself, take care


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Rachel... I am very sorry for your loss    My thoughts are with you. 

N xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel -   whyat crappy timing hun. Sending you huge   and   that 2010 is your year.

Sam - just read your ticker hun     

Love to all and wishing you all a fab New year!!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rachel - I hope that they managed to get you a bed and that you are recovering well. I am so sorry to hear your news. Just to let you know I'm thinking of you.  

Sam  

C


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just another update to say that I managed to get a bed on NYE and came out the same day with no complications so far.  Not the best NYE I have ever had, but I'm doing fine physically and I am sure that with a bit of time DH and I will be OK emotionally too.  I think I may take a break from posting for a while though as it will probably do me good to stay off FF for a little while but wanted to wish all of you a belated Happy New Year and hope that 2010 brings good news for all of us.

Skybreeze/mod - I don't know if you can perhaps start a new thread too so that  2010 can start off with some good news from one of us.

Shelllie - I know you have your next scan coming this week and I am hoping     that this will be the good news!

Thanks and a big   to all of you for your support the last few weeks,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Everyone 

Hope you all had a nice xmas a new year?
Mine was pretty boring really :-(
I am back at ISIS on tuesday, not really sure what for i think to sign more paper work for the frozen transfer??

My 2nd AF since the ICSI hasn't arrived yet, im on cycle day 35 so im going to ask at the appt if when AF arrives can i start the FET this month??
Im really hoping they will say yes, i cant get my head around why they wont be able to as we are paying!!
Gutted that weve lost out on £6000 to only have to pay more now for more scans and drugs but i suppose it can't be helped?

Look forward to getting back on track and speaking to you lovely ladies again xxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rachel - pleased to hear that physically things went well for you. You will be missed on here but I totally understand why you need a break from it all. I'm a bit like that after treatment too  

Shelley - time flies hey? I hope you enjoy your scan on Tuesday and that beanie is growing well. Will be thinking of you. Is it at Isis or CGH?

Rosex - they say you have to wait three months for your body to recover so I don't think they will let you bring the treatment forward but I guess no harm in asking!

Cleo - how are you getting on?

Where did the long weekend go to? Time flies when you're not at work hey! I hope everyone gets on ok going back to work tomorrow. What a culture shock when the alarm goes off! I've been working between Christmas and new year but DH has had almost a month off!

Stay safe,
C


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rachel - just wanted to send you lots of       . Give yourself time sweetie, we're thinking of you both & here if you need us at any time. xxx

 to everyone else.

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I have not been on here for ages, and just spent a while catching up. Rachel, I am soooo sorry to read about everything you have been going through. My emotions have been all over the place, reading about what you have been through, so goodness knows what you have been feeling, going through all that. I am so sorry, I really hope you and DH are okay. Not a nice end to the year, like you say.  

Cathie, I hope they get you in soon and sort you out! 

Hi to everyone else. I am crap at keeping in touch so hope everyone had a great Christmas, and hope you all have a wonderful 2010 and all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

rachel look after yourselves. We will catch up again soon hopefully. Don't be a stranger. You have many words of wisdom.   

Bhopes how are you? How many weeks pg are you mow. I have totally lost track.

Rosex hope you get the go ahead to start your fet. Our apponintment is the 19th to see nurse for signing paperwork. I will be on day 26 then so hope to start soon after that but you never know what they'll say. Mind you, not entirely sure where we're gonna find another £5K! Good luck anyway and remember i'm not far from you. We're having a southend meet on the 22nd jan i think if you want to join us x

Crvu see you're stimming. Hope it's going ok. Good luck.


Shelley glad scan went well 

Sam  

Love to all kittyx


----------



## chrissie883a (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all, I feel like I know all of you already as I've been stalking this thread for the past few months, but never posted.  I'm going for my first appointment at Isis on Monday.  I can't figure out how to do the signatures that you all have so I'll give you a quick rundown here:
Me - 29 next week  - DH - 34  -  DS - 6.
Trying for sibling for DS for 6 years with no luck.  I have PCOS, endo, adhesions.  Had a hysteroscopy 2 years ago in April to remove endo and adhesions (uterus was completely stuck to stomach wall) and ovarian drilling.  DH has low count.  Countless months of clomid. 2 chemical pregnancies.  Haven't tried IVF yet as too expensive, which leads me to here.  Isis do free IVF for egg sharers. The package was £650 for all the tests and the nurses and then consultants consultation.  Still couldn't afford to do that and then have them tell me I wouldn't be suitable for egg sharing.  My very very kind gynae did all the bloods for me, and said that in his oppinion I should be fine for egg sharing, so rang the nurse at Isis and made the appointment, all I have to pay for is the consultants appointment. I am seeing a nurse called Fiona, have any of you seen her at Isis before? and have you all had good results with them?  I am very nervous about Monday, because although it has already been a very emotional ride the past 6 years, I know it can probably get alot worse throughout the IVF journey.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kitty - not long until your appt now, I hope it all goes well for you  

Chrissie - Fiona is lovely (and my favourite nurse there, sorry to any of the other nurses reading this but she was there at my EC last time and is just always so nice). I must admit I don't now anything about egg sharing as I am am having treatment on the NHS but I hope that your appt goes well.

Little Mo - Good to see you on here again, I hope things are going well for you and your son is still smiling  

Anyone fancy a meet in Colchester sometime soon? I would love to come to the Southend one but with the roads being crappy at the minute I'm trying not to venture out to much - I do enough iceskating on the way to and back from work at the moment!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey ladies do any of u no a good place to get acupuncture? could i please have the number as im due to start treatment very soon so need to get something booked and quick   and somewhere thats a good price hehe im cheeky lol

hope ur all ok and doin well in all urtreatments and for thoses of u who r waitin to start       xx


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello ladies, we have our consultant and nurse appointment on Friday (to discuss what type of IVF and to run through the "how to" with all the various injections, etc).  So, did people buy their drugs from the clinic pharmacy and if so, are they normal prescription prices?  Or did they go to other pharmacies?  If so, could you give me some recommendations?  

Many thanks from a very nervous LOUGLA


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Chrissie hi, i don't know anything about eg sharing, didn't know isis did it but i think i'm too old with never enough eggs to share. Fiona is very nice. I actually found all the nurses to be nice there. Good luck.

Lougla there is a thread on here about getting drugs cheaper. Last time i had a prescripytion fom isis £35, and then got my drugs else where. Some of the pharmacies won't do it cos they supply isis but i saved £1000 just on my puregon alone last cycle. Wish  knew about htat 1st cycle! Hope you get on ok.

Well I'm fed up with snow now. I will loads of cancellations in salon if this keeps up. Don't  they know i've got ivf to pay for. 
Hope you all get to appointments, work etc safely

Kittyx


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

We are having our first cycle on the NHS at ISIS, do we still pay for all our drugs?  If so, can someone give me an idea of the costs?

Many thanks.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Lougla - No, you won't have to pay anything if you are having an NHS cycle  

Rachel - So sorry to hear your news. Hoping you and DH are looking after each other,  

Stephyandmatt - Sorry, I don't know of any acupuncturists locally that I could recommend, but I've heard loads of postitive stories about it. Hope it works for you. 

Hi everyone else! Been reading but still not really got much time to keep up properly


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all well.

We had our first appointment at ISIS today.  We saw Dr. Paloma who went through everything with us.  We are having ICSI due to hubby's sperm.  I had an internal scan with Ken and he seemed really pleased with everything and we then sat down with Nurse Julie to got through all the paperwork and she led us through the what to do, when, etc.  Its all a bit overwhelming when they actually start going through it isn't it .. but we came out with a good feeling about the clinic.  I don't know if any of you were there today, but if you were I hope your appointments all went well too.

So now we are just waiting for my next period, in about 15 days or so and then it all starts.  

My one concern was Dr. Paloma's insistence that they would only put back 1 embryo, but when we spoke with Nurse Julie I told her that if you take into account the amount of time to do the down regging, stimulation, etc. I'll either be days from my 37th birthday or just after it and she seemed more relaxed about our wish for 2 and said we'll be allowed to discuss this again with the consultant and they'll consider it for us.  For me, its less about the twin aspect (although frankly I think that'd be great) but more about the chance of at least one of two succeeding.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Lougla - I'm glad your appointment went well. I find the one embryo things difficult to understand as well. I know they don't want to risk multiple pregnancies due to the increased rsk of complication but surely twins aren't that complicated and if you have two put back surely it increases your chance of it working by quite a lot. We keep having the two embryo debate with them but they say it is up to the consultant at the time of transfer so we are going to wait and see what the quality of our embies are like and unless there is one that is much better than the others, ask for two to go back.

I was at Isis yesterday so you may have seen me. I have short blonde hair and was wearing a blue uniform top. My appointment was for a scan at 12:30 and there were a couple sitting opposite me in the waiting room which could have been you?!

Not too long to wait either if you're starting in 15 days. How long are you down regging for?

C


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi there, we had our appt at 11 and our nurses appt at 12 so it probably wasn't us (I have v long brown hair and had a flowery top on, husband was wearing a green jumper), we sound like we are on a similar timescale though so we might bump into each other !!!  I'll be downregging for 2 weeks apparently, then onto the stimulation and injections.  Its all a lot to take in but I did feel more confident when we came out.  Despite having read up on what it all entails, my poor husband's first words when we left the building were "god almighty, I hadn't realised quite how horrible this was going to be for you" (bless him) so I think I'm guaranteed some nice foot massages whenever I ask for them now, ha ha ...


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

No, it wasn't you that I saw then. The first appointment can be very overwhelming can't it?! When you look at the whole picture of IVF it is quite daunting and scary but if you take it one step at a time, it's not too bad. I know it's easier said than done, but the more you're relaxed about it, the easier it is. If you pass the stresses and worries over to the professionals and put your faith in them, you can then sit back and relax and just do what they tell you to! I made that sound a bit more easy than it actually is, but it does make a difference (as do massages!)  

How's everyone else doing?
C


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Girls
Well had my nurse discussion with fiona last week and you were right i wasnt able to pursuede them to bring forward the frozen embryo transfer, so its looking like its not going to be till march time now, im on cycle day 43 of 1st AF now and im seeing Mrs Kadva on Weds and shes guna give me provera to bring on bleed so i can start my 2nd Af,
I asked if i should take the pill when i start to make me regular for next cycle but she said no so im worried now that because im so irregular i could go on for days :-( 
On a plus note i spoke to Bourn Hall today and i am able to be funded for the Frozen embryo Transfer which has taken a weight off so thats good 

How is everyone getting on? xx


----------



## chrissie883a (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh well, no go for egg sharing for me   .  Met with Fiona today, and as I've got PCOS and rheumatoid arthritis, I'm not eligable to do the egg sharing.  We discussed a few other options, like IUI, but was really counting on the egg share as we can't afford any treatment at the moment.  Well, we'll just have to keep trying, and save for a while... (Come on lottery win     ) lol.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

chrissie - sorry to hear you can't do the egg share. I hope you win the lottery! Any other ways that you can get it cheaper?

rosex - brilliant news that you can get the FET on the NHS, that makes a big difference. It's hard playing the waiting games in between treatment but enjoy the hormone-free time!

How's everyone else doing?
C


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

chrissie


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

where is everyone? 
Crvu see you have progressed. Whats your latest?


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Kitty, how are you doing?

Everyone seems to have desserted the board  
I had one good blast transfered on Saturday which was really exciting as we haven't made it to transfer until now. It all went really smoothly. The EC was pretty awful though as the sedation didn't knock me out very well and becuase I had so many follicles my ovaries were really painful - still, that's behind us now   I've been having real trouble with the progesterone but I have now been changed over to injectable so hopefully that will ease my symptoms and I can start to feel semi human again (I'm far more tearful at the moment that at any other point during the cycle - is that the progesterone?!).

Does the blast try and implant about 6-7 days after transfer?
I hope everyone else is doing alright?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

cvru100~ A blast will try and implant 6-10 days after egg collection so between 1-5 days after transfer   Good luck for your 2ww  

Sam xXx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

CV - fab news hun, got everything crossed for u!!!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

CvrU I found that the gestone injections gave me very sore (.)(.)'s from the very first injection. Apparently thats normal progesterone symptoms. Hope you're 2ww doesn't drag too much. When i your test date x


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Typically I should have been due on yesterday and of course the one month I want my period to arrive on time, it doesn't ...    Just waiting for it to turn up so I can ring ISIS and then get sent my inhaler to start on the 21st day ..


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

CV - how you doing today? I was on gestone, still got the bumps on my bottome to prove it!!

Lougla - hope AF arrives soon. Alwys seems silly saying that!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

lougla - it's always the way isn't it - the one time you want AF to arrive. I hope it starts overnight so you can start your cycle.

Cleo - Do the bumps not go then? My Lady bits are still on fire today - the swabs show I don't have thrush as well so it must just be the gel. I was hoping for thrush so its easy to treat! On the the Drs at work suggested some local anaesthetic gel to the area and that has really helped this afternoon as I was really struggling with work. Thanks for asking  

Kitty - my nips have been sore from part way through the stimming so not noticed any other effects in that area. OTD 28th, scary and exciting (sssh, that's a secret!)

Sam - I will keep an eye out for spotting or period pain to indicate implanting - it's hard to tell what's what in there at the moment though with still feeling my ovaries a bit enlarged. 

C x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well.
Just a quick question.
Im going to ISIS next week for an open evening as I will hopefully be having treatment there later in the year.
My mind has seriously gone blank, so was just wondering if you could help me think of what questions I should be asking etc??
Sorry if I sound really daft!!
              
Bunny xXx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi Bunny,
Will you be having NHS or Private tx? - Hope you don't mind me asking, but I think there will be more or different questions to ask depending on how the tx is being funded.

Just out of interest, are you not allowed to have IVF until you are 23 then?

SJ xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Bunny - welcome to the thread. 

If hypothetically speaking, someone was thinking of being naughty and testing before their OTD - if the OTD was a Thursday and they tested on a Sunday with an early test strip, would it either show a false positive due to the hcg trigger or a false negative if you were pregnant as it would be too early? Obviously, I don't know anyone that would be naughty like that (especially as DH would probably have preempted that and hidden their test strips, but he might not have known where they were all hidding before) but I thought it would be useful info to file away for future reference


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cvru100 said:


> If hypothetically speaking, someone was thinking of being naughty and testing before their OTD - if the OTD was a Thursday and they tested on a Sunday with an early test strip, would it either show a false positive due to the hcg trigger or a false negative if you were pregnant as it would be too early? Obviously, I don't know anyone that would be naughty like that (especially as DH would probably have preempted that and hidden their test strips, but he might not have known where they were all hidding before) but I thought it would be useful info to file away for future reference


Cvru - i dont have the answer to this but have to admit the way you put it had me in hysterics   

Welcome to the thread Bunny 

Lougla - hope af gets here soon 

 everyone else!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

cvru i think that would be very early to test even with early test sticks. I  would wait til at least wed. sorry x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

CVRU - YES I'M SHOUTING........GET AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS OR I'LL B SEND THE      AROUND. DO U HEAR ME? Now the gentler side of me, I want to wish u all the luck in the world xxxx

I'll try and post a bit later when Isaac finally goes to sleep.

Love Mrs G xxxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi sarahjane  
Yes I have to be 23 to have the IVF because we are having NHS treatment and it is one of the criteria!! I guess you can be any age if you have private treatment?! Thanx for replying xXx

Hey every1 else, hope you are all well  

Bunny xXx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hello everyone, please start posting again


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kitty hi ya hun just thought i'd pop on and say hi xxxx

Cvru as hard as it is I would really try to advoid testing early as whatever the result you will think to yourself i'll have test again.I didn't test till my OTD but that was because I was to afraid of the results.remember PMA xxx


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

It's gone very quiet on this board lately, I hope everyone is OK ??  

Anyway, AF finally turned up on Saturday so I have rung ISIS to confirm and I'm officially counting down until day 21 when I start inhaling .... Plus I asked the lady on the phone if I can have my medicines delivered to work and she confirmed I can which should make life a bit easier as I only really have one neighbour who is at home during the day.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lougla - brilliant news that AF finally arrived and you can start the count down until sniffing. I hope the time passes quickly for you.

Sooty - the PMA is still there, counting down with nervous excitement. How are you doing?

Bunny - I don't think we asked that many questions on our first meeting - they talked us through what is involved in a cycle of IVF and drew pictures of the stages to show us what percentage chance there was at each stage. There was a lot of information to take in and I think they covered any questions we might have asked.

Mrs G - is Isaac still not asleep yet? You're mean with your pee stick police! Thanks for wishing me luck  

Angel - I'm glad I could entertain  

Kitty - keep trying to drum up some action on here  

I did some research for my hypothetical friend and the trigger shot leaves your system after about 10 days so way before anyone might contemplating testing. Early test strips could probably pick up the beginnings of a line up to 4 days early even if it was very faint. I told my hypothetical friend that and she was really pleased to hear it. As to whether or not she tested early..... who knows!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cvru - you are a NUTTER!  

Lougla - glad af arrived and you can start d/regging soon


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

cvru - Can u let ur Hypothetical friend know that I did a test early on my 1st attempt and wished I hadn't (ask Emma) I did nothing but cry because it was negative and I ended up doing tests every single day after and all I got was negatives, it was a very upsetting time for me. Please please wait until OTD, although I am hoping and praying that urs is positive, sorry ur hypothetical friends is positive. Keep up the PMA and maybe she can test a day early, but ony 1 day.  Isaac didn't go to sleep until 12.30 last night, but was asleep for 9 tonight.

Louga - Pleased to hear that AF has arrived. All very exciting now, day 21 will b here b4 u know it. Good luck hunny.

Angel - how are u doing sweetie? 

Hello to all the newbies and welcome. 

Hello to all the oldies and u know who u all are   Hope everyone is well.

Love Mrs G xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Angel how you doing? Any decisions made? Hope you're ok x

Mrs G i'm with you re cvru and her 'friend' and the pee sticks 

Lougla glad af arrived, have you got your dates, schedule thro yet?

Sooty hi you ok?

Bunnyhave you had your visit to isis yet? Hope you get on ok.

I have my dates thro  Baseline 23rd feb EEEK!

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cvru - i totally agree with Jojo - and yes she really was a wreck from testing early...........though i have a feeling that your hypothetical freind may have already done it!  

Kitty - WOW - going again, seems so soon but then its probably not!! - im really hoping to aim for starting in may - have had a lovely offer from a ff friend to hopefully be cycle buddies - just got to get the weight then will be ready - hope having a buddy will motivate me on  

Jojo - whats up with little Isaac hunny? you having problems with his sleeping, bless his heart! hope you are ok and coping  

Must dash -   everyone else!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahhh I just wrote a long post and lost it!

Angel - May will be here before you know it (or at least I hope so cos I could do with some sunshine!)

Kitty - Brilliant news you have your dates through. I wish you a smooth cycle and a BFP at the end of it  

My hypothetical friend just rang - at this time in the morning! The girl has no boundaries. She wanted to confess that she had indeed tested on Sunday and every day since. I told her off from you all and she now has her tail in between her legs. She said she wouldn't have confessed normally but she would like some advise from me. She tested on Sunday and there was a faint line.... so she got totally carried away and spent hours discussing names and places to live with her DH. She has tested every day since but said faint line hasn't got any darker so now she is somewhat nervous about her OTD (which happens to coincide with mine tomorrow - spooky!). She has been using cheap test strips and has a clear blue one and digital one for tomorrow but what do you think the faint line not getting darker means as I didn't really kniw what to tell her. Any advise?

Me - I'm doing ok, it aint half been a long two weeks though, especially with my friend giving me daily updates about her pee sticks   She says shes glad she tested early though as it re-ignited her hope as she thought it was a definite BFN but now she's getting worried again....

Big hugs everyone!
C x






ryone.....
Cx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

P.S. I did tell my friend not to test early, but she never listens to me!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cvru - i admire your humour with regard to your friend   - please tell your freind that i personally do not know if the line would get any darker over a couple of days, however i would suggest that your friend did aim to use the more sensitive tests on otd - as i would  think that these are likely to be more accurate - wishing you and your friend all the best luck and pray tomorrow brings a positive result


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

cvru~ I'm not encouraging early testing but i must admit that i tested early too   Mine we're also cheap ones off the internet and they came up positive but never got any darker really and once even looked lighter so by OTD i was [email protected] my pants!! But i tested the day b4 OTD with a clearblue digital and it said 'pregnant' and that was when i believed it. As you can see i was lucky and the early tests weren't lying which i know isn't always the case (just to play devils advocat) but i'm wishing you all the luck in the world and have a very good feeling and am praying that your 'friend' may be getting some amazing news tomorrow   

Sam xXx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

CVRU tell ur friend she is very very naugty. As for u, well done sweetie on not testing. I'm still hoping and praying that u get a good result tomorrow   lots of      coming ur way. And now I have to admit that even on my 2nd go I tested early (with a clearblue digital)   and got a positive straight away. Good luck hunny.

Kitty I'm glad all my "friends" are good ones   Fantastic news about ur dates, not long now.

Ems Hunny Isaac is been a little s**t bag. it turns out he likes to wake up and stupid times in the morning and wants to play. He is good at going to bed tho   May, not to far away but enough time to loose the weight hunny ( I know u can do it).

Hope everyone else is good.

p.s. CVRU please let us know nice and early tomorrow please, although I think we know what the result will b  

Love Mrs G xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Cvru good luck for tom    for BFP


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Cvru - very best of luck for this morning, hope all is well and looking forward to seeing your BFP post!

Sorry I don't get on much, been really busy trying to fit in work and follie scans etc it's been a bit mental the last couple of weeks, but am looking to be on for EC on Wednesday so not long now til I will have a lovely break!

Good luck to everyone else wherever you are in your cycle...  

SJ xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry it's taken me a while to log on today... I tested at 5am!

The news: my naughtly little friend got a   which I guess serves her right for being nauthy and testing early.

However, me... we got a   !!! I can't quite believe it. We did a clear blue one and a clear blue digital one which said pregnant 1-2 which is what it should be showing at the moment! I've just rung Isis and booked a scan for 18th Feb to check it's viable... It's DH birthday that day so hopefully it will be good news for us! It's only three weeks to wait - I thought it would be another 4 weeks so that's not too bad. They said test again in one week to make sure there is still a line...

SJ - brilliant news that stimming is going well and you have a provisional date for EC - I hope it all goes well.

Massive hugs to everyone


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Cvru - Congratulations on such brilliant news... sorry to your (imaginary!!!   friend!!)

Thanks - I am so excited to get on with things now, has been a long month!!

The very best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months ahead and good luck for your next test!!  

SJ xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

C - huge congratd hun!!!!!   xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CVRU - woo hun - that is fantastic news.........    roll on the next 3 weeks 'til your scan   - sorry to hear about your friend though


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent news to log onto. I'm so pleased for u CVRU and well done for not testing early, (sorry for ur friend tho   ) U thought the 2ww was bad now u have to 3 week wait which is a pain in the ass. Once again huge congrats.

Mrs G xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

cvru brilliant news    so pleased for you.

SJ not long til ec now, hope all goes well

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Thank you kitty xx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girls
Hope everyone is doing ok?
I got my schedule for frozen blasto transfer and its booked in for 17th March with testing date being 29th March...It feels like ages away :-(
I start sniffing synarel on 9th Feb and start taking progynova on 26th Feb.
I feel better now knowing when everything is taking place, just wish it was happening this month rather than another 2 months away

Love Me xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey guys  

Hope ur all well!

Big congratulations to cvru on ur BFP     

We went for the open evening at ISIS last night and came away feeling very positive!! We def want to have out treatment there!!
Found out that the referral time isnt as long as we thought it was, so was really pleased about that too!!

Bunny xXx

P.s. thankyou for making me feel welcome...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bunny - glad you got on ok last night and feel positive about Isis - how long are they talking before starting do you think??  

Rose - the time will soon fly by  

Mrs G - hows things with the scrummy Isaac?  

Cvru - hope you are ok, bet you have been on    all day today  

Sorry for short post - off to watch some tv

Love to all


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

CVRU, congratulations !!  Your poor friend though.

Bunny, good luck.  ISIS does have a nice feel to it doesn't it .. hubby and I both felt quite confident when we left after our appointment in early January.

Well ladies, I received my schedule last night and spoke to Kate this morning sorting out times, etc. so it feels like it is really going to happen now.  I start sniffing 2 weeks today and then my scans start in March, with testing day approximately the 3rd April.  I've booked half-days off work for the scans and then the days off inbetween egg collection and egg transfer (mainly because I don't want to give them any excuses to make me feel stressed about having "sick time") and this way I can go have my scan, go home, drop off the car and make my way to work with plenty of time to spare.  My first prescription is being delivered to work on Tuesday which is another worry off my mind.  So far so good ...


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Lougla good news your dates thro. You'll def need to be off work between ec and et to rest. My scans are all early march with ec scheduled for 10th march so we might bumb into each other. Good luck xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quick one for lougla. When u start sniffing suck on a tic tac or some sort of mint, because the taste isn't very nice. Good luck hunny.

Ems Isaac is still been a little bu**er. He joined us in bed at 2am this morning, but I let him off because he'd had a swine flu jab and was feeling a little bit warm. During the days hes a very happy chappy (typical boy, climbing, eating walls, drawing on radiators and spilling food all over the place ) you have to laugh at him tho  

Mrs G xx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello

Just wondering if I would be able to join you over here?

I have had treatment at Bourn Hall in the past and have just had my follow-up appointment  today.
Bourn have a waiting list of 5 mths, so I have asked to change to Isis in the hope that I can start treatment sooner.

Does anyone know the current timescale for fresh cycles at Isis?  I am hoping to start treatment in April as I have a holiday booked in March.

Amanda x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Ipswich town girl not sure about waiting times  but when i went in jan to sign papers for next go they were booking treatments for ec up to end of march so i think you'll be ok if you're going away in march but i wouldn't hang about booking apps cos they seem to be really busy. You going anywhere nice on hol? 
kittyx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Kitty

I will give Isis a call around Wednesday, hopefully that will have given Bourn the time to send my referral over.

They are going to change my protocol this time to try and avoid me over stimulating.  I got 28 eggs last time and they all had to be frozen.  

I am going to Gran Canaria for 2 weeks.  It is a long awaited break as I did not go away last year as all my time off was used for treatment.

Hope that everyone is okay x

Amanda x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cvru huge congratulations hun really great news.Would of got on sooner but got the sickness bug in our house xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your congratulations messages. It still hasn't sunk in yet - I guess it will when we go for the scan on the 18th. Having a look around some houses to see if we can afford somewhere a bit bigger! Not that we are getting carried away or anything!

Amanda - 28 eggs is a whole lot of eggs. Gran Canaria sounds a lovely way to relax before you start stimming again. I hope your call to them on Wednesday goes well.

Mrs G - how's Isaac recovering from his swine flu jab - has his arm settled down yet (or his paddies?!)

Lougla - I managed to nip to Isis during my lunch breaks for the scans as I only work 10 minutes round the corner. I then had the time off between EC and ET which worked out EC on the Monday and transfer on Sat and I went back to work on Monday. You will be tired out from the stimming and EC so resting up in between is good but I felt alright after the ET so was ok to go back to work.

angel - did you enjoy your tv time?

Bunny - brilliant news that you got on well at Isis - they are a friendly bunch. How long is the waiting time for referrals at the moment? I think they are getting more busy again now they are Bourne

SJ - how;s things going for you?

I was in Isis today picking up some more drugs and was a bit disappointed to see they have taken down all the photos of their babies. I understand the logic behind Bourne making them do it, but even in our dark moments there we found it a comfort to see their success stories. They say they are allowed to put them in an album so people can look at them if they want but there is a big difference from appreciating the photos on the wall and actually looking through an album of babies. It seems a shame to me. What do the rest of you think?

Big hugs,
C x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi cvru, Isaac was fine having his swine flu jab. He was more interested in the jelly babies the other nurse was holding   its slightly bruised but it hasn't really effected him at all.

How exciting looking for a new house, we were looking at those houses for a part buy system. but really need to get our finances in order first (still paying for Isaac   )

Its a shame about Isis taking down the baby pictures, it used to give us real hope seeing them as u walk in. We took one of Isaac in.

Love and hugs

Mrs G xxx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi cvru, thanks for asking. Not great at the moment to be honest. I seem to be losing follicles. At each scan I've had less. Now looking at only three viable ones and my EC has been moved to Friday now from Wednesday. I was very upset yesterday.  Tearful all day but trying to be positive today and remember it only takes one. So am going to hope that all three follies have eggs in them and that all three fertilise an divide. Been tough the last week though as follies was the least of my worries as my hormone levels were good and I'm only 29. The nurse said maybe My ovaries have taken too long to come back to life after d/r-ing! 

Trying not to write the cycle off but it's not lookingthat promising at the moment. 

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well. Sorry for the negative post. 

SJ xx


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarah Jayne, I really have my fingers and toes crossed for you that your follicles improve or at least don't decrease for collection day.  I hope you manage not to stress yourself too much, easier said than done I'm sure.

CVRU, unfortunately I work in London so it would mean I wouldn't get to work most days until at least 12 so I figured it wasn't worth the stress (or them being able to tell me I'm having too much sick time) so the half-days were the way to go ... 

My medicines are being delivered to work tomorrow so that's one more step on the way and by then I'll only have one more week to wait, I thought it would take ages to go but it seems to be flying by which is great.  

Good luck all.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

SJ - sorry to read your news. No wonder you are having a hard time of it. Do they have any idea why your follicles are disappearing? It's amazing how our bodies all react so differently to the drugs. I know it's corny, but it does only take one - we got 4 fertilised embies out of our numerous follicles as most were empty for me due to PCOS, so you getting three isn't far off, try and keep the PMA going. Is you next scan today? Let us know how you get on. Thinking of you.

Lougla - you're right - travelling up and down to London does change things a bit! It's exciting when you get your drugs delivered - they come in a massive box! Enjoy the feeling!

Mrs G - ah the joy of jelly babies - they are my chosen bribe too. It's amazing how many 4 year old will offer you their arm just so they can have a jelly baby! Good to hear Isaac didn't suffer too much after his jab.

Hugs,
C


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

SJ try and keep positive   ,  

Mrs G hope Issac is ok after flu jab

Lougla some of my drugs coming this week too. Juggling work with treatment is pretty tricky. Hope all runs smoothly for you.

Cvru How you feeling?

Rosex any up date from you? You ok?

Hope everyone is ok love kittyx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Morning ladies, sorry I didn't have time to post yesterday but generally it was better news.
I now have 5 strong follies and 3 at around the 12mm mark, so hopefully they might come good too, but generally there is a lot more going on than there was on Monday.

So... had trigger last night (2am, not good I am shattered this morning)
EC is tomorrow at 2pm, just praying there are eggies in these follies and that they are good ones!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well

SJ xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Kitty - Isaac has been fine after his flu jab. 

SJ - Good luck for tomorrow hunny. I had to have my trigger shot at 3am   I was too scared to go to sleep incase I missed the alarm   I was knackered lol

cvru - Has it started to sink in yet?

Lougla - I was so excited when all my drugs came. Good luck sweetie.

Amanda - Can I come with u? We went a few years ago and I loved it. Our apartments were on the promanade (I know thats not the right spelling but my mind isn't working today lol) The Yumbo centre is a good night out.

Love to all

Mrs G xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Sarah jayne good luck for ec tom. Keep us posted


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

All the best for today SJ - will be thinking about you


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

anyone heard from SJ today? I hope things went well xx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi guys sorry hope I didn't worry you all. 

EC went fine but only 2 eggs unfortunately. The embryologist was confident they were good ones though so am keeping my fingers crossed for them both fertilizing. Still feel very groggy so will prob be in bed quite soon. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

SJ xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quality not quantity - well done on getting two good quality eggs. I hope the lab of love worked its magic over night and you now have two good quality embies 

Are you recovering alright? Time for an easy weekend for you with plenty of chocolate to release your happy endorphins!


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Thanks cvru. Eagerly awaiting phonecall now around ten they said. 

How are you? Looking forward to your scan?

SJ xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sarah - ditto what Cvru said hun - defo quality is more important - well done on 2 fab eggs - its a horrible time waiting for that call though - i couldnt take it, let dh!! - fingers crossed hun  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sarah - well done hun!! Sending lots of     your way.

CV - how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet.

Angel - we missed heros again last sat because sky mucked up recording   so giving up on this series.

I have started my FET and have base line scan on thurs  

Hi kitty  

Love to all


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Girls
just to say I'm over the moon I have 2 lovely strong fertilized embies ready for ET on Monday. So relieved!!

Thanks for all your support. 

SJ xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done SJ I'm so pleased for u. Are u having one or two put back in?

Cleo Hunny I didn't know u was going for FET. Good luck and are u ready for the TWW again lol

Love to everyone

Mrs G xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mrs G - feels a bit unreal, Alfie taking my mind off it all. No where near as focused on it. Ah the 2ww!! This will be my 4th!


Sarah - that is fab news hun!


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Mrs G I'm hoping they let me have both as it's not worth trying freeze 1. I will feel more comfortable with one but some of my cycle buddies have been having real trouble with the clinics who are trying to enforce set on nhs patients. Will have to see what happens Monday. They embryologist said probably both will go back so fingers crossed. 

SJ xx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Sorry that meant to say I'll feel more comfortable with two..... D'oh!! xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

SJ - thats fab news   heres to tomorrow and having both your lovely embies back on board - what time you due to go in??    

Cleo -  FET??     - you shocked me there! are you on a medicated cycle?? - wishing you all the very best lovey   

Jo - hows Isaac hun?? xx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi Angel. In for 1 tomorrow. This has been the longest weekend EVER!! Just praying that both embies are ok and dividing well. 

SJ xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

SJ Good luck for tomorrow sweetie. Lots of   coming ur way.

Ems Isaac is doing a lot better now, I've had 5 full nights sleep now, although he did wake up at 4 this morning but gave him a drink and he went straight back to sleep. Hows things going for u (dieting)? 

Cleo wishing u lots of luck too. We're sort of trying again, just naturally not taking a precautions. We would like Isaac to have a little brother or sister to grow up with.

Mrs G xxx


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi girls
quick question. After ET do you just get up and go straight home or do they make you lie down for a while?

Cleo good luck for b/l and following FET. 

Mrs G thanks for the luck. Wishing you the same with your TTC. 

SJ xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

SJ - brilliant news you have two nice strong embies. Yup, you just get up and go! I found it all quite peaceful and relaxing - it's done in a nice dark room and wasn't painful at all. I was a bit worried as I have a squiffy cervix so thought it might be difficult for them but the straw is nice and narrow. If the weekend has felt like a long time, now start counting two weeks! I thought it wouldn't be that bad but after about 5 days I was starting to get a bit twitchy! 

Cleo - wow, brilliant news on you gearing up for FET - how many have you got on ice? I hope it all goes well for you

Mrs G - great news on the sleep and fingers crossed it all happens naturally for you  

Our news still hasn't really sunk in yet but I am pretty nauseous most of the time so that makes it feel a bit more real. I guess we will breath a sigh of relief and realise that it is real after the scan. I'm counting down to it! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

SJ - good luck for tomorrow hun.

Angel - i think we shocked ourselves    Its medicated, on buseralin at the mo, Base line non thurs thenstart progynova  

Who asked about how many?? Not many really, only 3, 2 dat 2 and 1 blast. We'll see   

Mrs G  --good luck hun and Go ISAAC!!! with the sleeping!

CV sickness good!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

sj hope all goes well tom for et. You do pretty much go straight home, then put your feet uppppppppppppppppp!

Hi all hope you've all had a nice weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry to gatecrash, I'm due to have my blasts put in next Friday.

I'm just wondering if anyone knows/uses a local acupuncturist that they could recommend?

Thank you 
NellieP x


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girls
Hope everyone is doing ok?

I start sniffing the nasal spray 2mrw, im quite nervous that i'll end up doing it wrong, i think im suppose to do it in each nostril twice a day??
Is anyone else doing a frozen transfer? xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Rose I sniffed and it was one spray up each nostril twice a day. I used to worry that the 1st sniff never worked but it did, so try not to worry. I also used to suck on a mint or tic tac because it doesn't taste very nice. Isaac was a frozen transfer.  Good luck sweetie.

Nellie Sorry I never used an acupuncturist.

Sj You should b pupo by now, fingers crossed for the TWW now 

Hope everyone else is well.

Mrs G xxx


----------



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Mrs G

Thanks for letting me know that you didn't use an acupuncturist but did you do anything that you thought helped your FET result in a BFP?  Although I am truly blessed to of been fortunate enough to have my daughter from IVF we have had to selffund all our fertility treatment and the magic money pot at the end of the rainbow is now empty so this FET that I'm due to have is my last attempt to have a sibling for my DD and I just want to do anything/everything to try and help my result be a BFP.  I am slightly cynical about FET but you are a shining example of it working  

Thank you for any help
Love 

NellieP xx


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Rosex86, I'm due to start sniffing on Friday and I have never been so nervous in my life !!  The tip about the mint sounds like a good one though, I'm going to try and remember to follow through with that one.


----------



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Hi girls
Mrs G I am indeed PUPO. 1 x top grade 8 cell embie onboard the mothership. Transfer went really smoothly. Shame they only let me have one but the second embie wasn't as strong so not sure it would have made it anyway. 

Feel very strange but dead excited as well. 

Xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

SJ congrats on PUPO. I felt like i was walking on egg shells after tranfer.  It is a strange feeling.

Rosex and  lougla good luck with the sniffing. Is that for down regging? If so, when do you have your baselines?

Nellie I don't live in colchester so can't recommend accupunturist but i did have some on my last cycle and when we were trying naturally. It does come recommended. I also have reflexology for relaxation but i do go to a lady who specialises in fertility reflex. Good luck tho. And there are some girls on here who have ha successful FET's.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Evening Girls

Nellie - Ours was self funded (3 boys from previous marriage) and this was our last chance. No more money in our pot either (still isn't lol) We had 6 frozen embies and only 2 survived the thaw and Isaac was one of them. After my 1st IVF I tried not to do anything for the 2 weeks after, but after the FET I was lifting heavy laundry baskets full of wet clothes. I really thought It hadn't worked and thought s*d it carry on as normal and we was so shocked that we got a positive we couldn't stop laughing. I'll b keeping everything crossed for u hunny.

SJ - Huge congrats hun, I'll b keeping fingers crossed for u too. After my transfer I jumped up and ran to the toilet, I couldn't hold it anymore lol

Rose - Good luck for tomorrow, don't forget ur mints.

Good luck to everyone else who's starting soon.

Love Mrs G xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227650.0


----------

